# Goldies IVF/ICSI Part 25



## Jo

New home ladies


----------



## Debz1965

Me first, always wanted to do that!    

Sad or what!

Debs xxx


----------



## Jo




----------



## Cotswold Girl

Yonny & Hollysox - just caught up on your news and you've made my weekend  Sending you both a huge CONGRATULATIONS.

        

Here's to a very healthy 9 months for you both.

Debs - hoping you're ok and will be joining Yonny and Hollysox with your August treatment.   

Good luck to all those still ttc and the newbies on this site. Congratulations to Caz too - wishing you a very healthy pregnancy too.

Lots of love,

CG xxxxx


----------



## Hollysox

Hiya all  

A quick me post - had to take time out from the boards as I was stressing big time...

Update!  Sunday morning woke to bleeding - red - watery - and lots of it (sorry TMI).  I was staying over at a friends so ended up shouting out for help having gone into blind panic.  Went home and took to bed fearing the worst was happening.  Thankfully there was no more bleeding.      Emailed Stepan, he said not to worry as this can happen and I upped the meds as he told me - says he has his fingers crossed (me - I had my legs crossed)!!!

Tuesday - started to get pain - Wednesday even worse with a nag in my left side and I couldn't tell whether cramp or very bad wind (again TMI).  Thursday the pain excruciating my friend rang NHS direct who then rang me back - then got the emergency doctor to ring!  So eventually at midnight - and 2 paracetamol later the pain died down a bit.

Friday - felt awful      Rang my GP who rang the hospital straight away to book me an early scan - earliest being Tuesday.  Told me not to worry unless any bleeding or clots.  Pain came back worse in the afternoon and thought it was all over.  Ended up rushing to loo and passed 2 clots but no blood, then violently sick...  Found myself not long after in A&E...

To cut a (very) long story short and after lots of prodding, poking, and needles...and a peer up my bits they reluctantly allowed me home.  It had something to do with living 2 minutes from the hospital and looking horrified when he said they were admitting me.  He decided that the stress of an overnighter would maybe do more harm than good...but I had strict instructions to report to the WARD if anything happened.  (Friend stayed over for taxi service!!!!)  They said they would ring this morning if they found anything in my blood tests - no call  So thankfully despite symptoms it doesn't look to be ectopic.    

So - not out of the woods yet - hopefully next installment Tuesday will be good news.    


Love to all

xxx


----------



## Debz1965

Ohhh Hollysox - how awful for you babe, god I am keeping everything crossed for you hun. I wish I could give you some words of wisdom on it all, but I can't. - keep us posted on how Tuesday goes       
I think initially everyone thinks when  you get preggers that's it done and dusted, but as my old consultant in Sheffield kept reminding me that getting Pregnant actually is the easy bit, holding it is the hard part   lets hope what you have just experienced it 'one of blips' and they never know why it happened!

CG - How are you doing hun, any news on what you plans are next?

Hello to everyone else, just a quickie as I want to get out in the garden after the    week we have just had (well it's been like that in Wales) a bit of shock after all the glorious weather we have had!

Debs xxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Dear Hollysox - so sorry you've had such a fright these past few days. Will be   that this is just a blip as Debs says and that all is well. Who knows what goes on when those hormones are raging.   

Will be keeping absolutely everything crossed for you for good news on Tuesday. Take care hunni and try and rest as much as you can.

Lots of love,

CG xxxxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Debs - still not sure where we go from here, more donor IVF or adoption...

The good news on this board has made me realise that if you persisit enough it can come good but my broids aren't going to go away and will no doubt grown with the meds. I've got a review appt with the clinic in June so will see what the consultant says then. 

We've just had a week away in New York to try to take our minds off things - which worked to a point but the disappointment never goes away does it   Still we've got some tx free months to look forward to whichever way we go next so it's time to pick ourselves up, sort the house and garden out, have a few drinks and enjoy the summer.

Hope you're enjoying the sunshine   girls.

CG xxxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Hi CG,

I'm sorry this is so late, but I just wanted to send you some big ole  and  - am sooooo sorry it was a BFN.  

General Q to all: Out of curiosity, does this thread only cater for those having IVF/ICSI or can us eu naturels contribute too? Guess TTC Naturally at 40+ is quite rare?

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Hollysox

Thank you for all your kind thoughts and good wishes...but I am sad to say I have lost both my babies     To say I am devastated would be an understatement...I feel as though my heart has been ripped out and torn into tiny shreds.......The midwife this morning told me my bloods on Friday had come back at 8000 so she took more this morning as the preg test is still showing a +.  If my bloods haven't dropped by half I'll have to go for more bloods in 2 days time...To think that only a short while ago I was so, so happy thinking I'd finally got lucky.  Now my world has collapsed again and I feel.....well, no words really sum up how I feel...

Thank you all once again for your support and kind words...you all deserve so much luck and happiness and I pray all your dreams come true...

x


----------



## yonny

Oh my god Hollysox no!!!!!!!!! I have just caught up with the thread and I cant believe what I am reading!     I am crying while i type this sweetie I am so very very sorry!!
How can life be so cruel - havent you been through enough?   Sorry love I just dont have the words!!
All my love to you
Yonny xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yonny

CG - sorry love I didnt day hello and thanks for your good wishes!!! Im sorry to read your news also,      to you!! ill catch up with you soon
love yonny xx


----------



## Debz1965

Hollysox - ohh hun, word fail me at times like this........ sh*t I am so sorry     I wish I could give you a big huge hug, but I know I cannot so here is a second best  

Take care of yourself and have time to heal sweetheart.

Debs xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Debz1965

CG - I hope you enjoy your tx free months  and have a good few glasses of vino!   whilst you decide on what to do next.

Well we are deffo going back for our frosties in Aug, it's all booked now. If this tx does not work/stick then I am going to give up and move on child free. It's emotionally and financially draining and I need to re-find 'me' before my relationship crumbles as DP is sick of it all. He says I have changed and am not the same person that everything revolves around tx and baby making and our lives have been on hold for long enough! - so that put me in my place! 
To be honest he just voiced what I had been thinking for a while....... so we will see... I would rather not risk my relationship as it's very important to me.


Tamsin - welcome hun, jump in and join us all 

Yonny - how are you doing hun?

Hello to everyone else, sorry gotta rush off pasta is done!!   

Debs xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Dear Hollysox -words fail me, I'm so very sorry sweetie   I can't believe how cruel life is sometimes.    

Take care of yourself and make sure you don't go through all this on your own.

Love, CG xxxxxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hollysox

I am so, so sorry   .  Please take care of yourself and, as CG says, I hope you are not going through this on your own. I really wish I could say and do more but all I can do is send you some more    .  Will be thinking of you.  I really hope you can find a way of making your dream come true.

Love

Ellie


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hollysox - thinking of you hunni   

Tamsin - thanks for thinking of me. I don't think it matters if you're ttc naturally, via IVF or having a break everyone's welcome so make yourself at home  

Debs - I know what you mean about losing "you". It's only for a few weeks between treatments that I start to see the old me come back and have wondered myself how much more my DH and I can take. Relationships are difficult enough and don't need continual testing! I really hope August brings you your family and you don't have to make the difficult choice of choosing between more treatment and your DP. Make sure you make the most of the next few months too!

Yonny, Meerkat - hope your pregnancies are going well.

Hi to everyone I've not mentioned - roll on the weekend  

Love CG xxxxx


----------



## Debz1965

CG - There would be no choice between more tx or DP, without dp this would not be happening    need his input, plus he pays the household bills   Just joking.......... Having a baby is important to me, but not as important as DP. I waited a long time to meet a nice guy after my marriage broke up and noway am I risking losing him  

Debs xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Oh Hollysox!
I'm so very sorry to read about your terrible news. It's just so unfair for you and soul destroying. Please look after yourselves, allow yourselves time and don't blame yourselves. Lots of love   

Big hugs too to CG and Debz, I know exactly what you mean about yhinking about getting your life and relationship going again (it's hard) and if I can be of any help to you please send me a message. xx

Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Hello Goldies
Remember me?
Apologies for having gone AWOL but I went into premature labour a few weeks ago.
It's a long and emotional story and this is only a flying visit so not enough time to go through it now.  
But I can tell you that I am a very proud mummy of a beautiful baby boy.
He is still in hospital and will be for a while yet so my time is spent there with him.  
He is such a brave little fighter whose been through so much already - his strength amazes me every day.  Sadly his sisters did not make it   I am too heartbroken to even go through that now but I do know how lucky we are to have our son.

I've not had a chance to read through all the posts but just wanted to send my best wishes to you all and to say that I think of you often. 

Love and best wishes
Meerkat xxx


----------



## yonny

Meerkat my darling girl - Ive been thinking of you!       
I am so very sorry to hear of the trauma youve been going through - I dont have the words to express the sorrow I feel hearing what you must have gone through and Im sending you as much love and strength as I can muster!!    
I will go light a candle for your baby boy and pray that he continues to fight and be a strong boy for his mummy!!!
All my love to you and DP sweetie - and you know you can come on here to rant, cry, scream at the gods .........anything.........as always we're all here for you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ellie.st

Dear Meerkat

I have been wondering how you were getting on.  I am so sorry about your wee girls but please give your lovely wee boy a big cuddle from me - welcome to the world, little meerkat.  It sounds like you have all been through so much.  Our wee poppet spent seven weeks in SCBU when she was born so I know how difficult it is but the best things are worth waiting for and I still remember how fantastic it felt when we finally got to take our wee one home.  If you want to post here or pm me for moral support anytime, please do.  In the meantime, I really hope that you have your precious wee boy home very, very soon. Sending all three of you lots of     and    .

Love

Ellie


----------



## Ellie.st

Just a very quick hello to all the goldies.  Hope you are all doing OK.  

Hollysox    .

CG and Debs -   to you both too.

Yonny - hope everything is going Ok for you. 

Must dash now - meant to be working!


Love

Ellie


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

*Meerkat * -  on the safe arrival of your precious little boy, but I was sorry to hear of the loss of your girls  Thinking of you hun.....

*Holly * - sorry to hear your news too hon  (sorry this is so late  )

Sadly AF showed up here yesterday  However, all things considered, it is probably the best outcome for this month, as we are off on our hols next week and would have been a real worry, with aspirin popping / injecting cleaxane, (nice look with a bikini!), / worry of another m/c, not to mention the alcohol ban!!!! Still, good news is I'll be 'fertile' whilst we're there, so can guarentee lots of 

Hope everyone else is well?

Tamsin
xx


----------



## yonny

Hi girls - I dont want to upset anyone but I would love to share my news with some old buddies! 
Just back from my first scan.......................and its twins, 2 strong heartbeats and all measurements correct!!!
Feel relieved and very blessed!!!
Love to all
Yonny xx


----------



## Ellie.st

Dear Yonny

What lovely news.  I am so pleased for you.      

Love to you and your twinnies.  Hope you are all taking it easy.    

Ellie


----------



## Ellie.st

Tamsin

Hope you enjoy your hols.  

Ellie


----------



## Debz1965

Meerkat - I am so sorry about your girls   sending lots of   for your new son xxx

Yonny - whooo hooo double whammy, nothing then 2!! well done you!  

Tamsin  - I hope you had a lovely holiday, enjoy yourself

CG, Hollysox -  

Ellie - glad to hear your little one is doing well 

Hello to everyone else, sorry in a rush tonight

Debs xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

*Yonny* - Fabulous news hon...huge 

*Ellie & Debs* - thanks for the holiday wishes - can't wait!


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Meerkat - congratulations on the arrival of your little boy.   he's home with you soon.

So very sorry for the loss of your girls    I know things have been extremely difficult for you hun and my thoughts are with you and your DH  

Love, 

CG xxxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Tamsin - sorry things didn't work out this time for you hunni    Enjoy your holiday - lots of drinks and  

Yonny - congratulations sweetie - wonderful news on your twins. Has it sunk in yet?  All good things are worth waiting for  

Hollysox - sending you a big    Hope you're ok. You've been in my thoughts.

Ellie, Debs, Mrs Bunny - hope you're all well. 

My news - well I finally had my review appt this week and the consultant didn't think my fibroids were an issue or should stop me trying again if that's what I want! Well you could have knocked me over with a feather as I'd convinced myself that they'd be saying it was time to give up. So having convinced myself adoption was our next move I'm back to planning another attempt with DE. Am I mad?  

CG xxxxx


----------



## goldielocks

Hello everyone

Just wanted to say hi and send big hugs to Hollysox...sorry I haven't send a message before...thinking of you and hope you are feeling better 

Meerkat, Am so delighted that you are mum to a little boy but so distressed to hear that you have lost your little girls...I'm sure it must be a whirl of emotions for you at the moment. Just take one day at a time and enjoy your little one. I'm sure they are taking good care of him...what's his name ?? 

Debz and Cotswold Girl - glad you are well and good luck for your next treatment...     

Yonny, fantastic news about double trouble which I'm sure is taking a bit of absorbing..lots of love for the remaining months of your pregnancy  

Mrs Bunny, Ellie, Tamsin and everyone else hello and hope you're all well

We're fine, Angharad is now 10 weeks old would you believe..she's 11lb 7 now and more interactive. She sleeps for a little longer at time but not much !!!  

Have a good weekend y' all


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hello to everyone,

I keep looking in to check up on you all but never seem to get around to posting 

I wanted to say congratulations to Meerkat  i have been thinking of you alot lately and noticed you have not been posting.  I am so sorry for the loss of your little girls and hope time will be a healer for you 

Hollysox, i cried when i read your news,life is so unfair ,take it easy,sending you  

Good luck to Yonny on her double trouble 

Goldielocks, your little girl is adorable

hello to mrs bunny,Debs,Tamsin , Ellie and CG 

My boys are doing fine,still do not sleep at night get about 4 to 5 hours a night and   they are going to sleep soon but are getting better in the day and are giggling and trying to turn over now.  Cannot believe how hard it is with two but we count our blessings.  William goes to the hospital every few months.  He has a flat head on one side,apparently he was squashed in the womb by his brother  and he cannot turn his head that wayand gets alot of discomfort and it stops him from rolling but it should be ok,even so he is quieter than his brother and i have to say they are like chalk and cheese,

Our clinic contacted us and wanted to know what we want to do with our frosties we could donate them or ship them over here or keep in the freezer or use them .  When i phoned them the girl there spoke very little english and wanted to know when we wanted to go over to use them  i think it will be a long time until we would,

Take care girls, going to bed now before the next feed, have to squeeze in that sleep 

love anita


----------



## [email protected]

Hi Girls 

Anita - your little ones are lovely. Can only imagine how hard it is, but when you look at them fast asleep it's all worth it.   If you are using a clinic abroad do you still have the same 5 year limit of embie storage? 

Goldilocks - your pic is lovely too - it making me more broody than I already am   Glad she is sleeping for longer and putting on weight for you. 


CG - not you are not mad   This is good news - I hope that it works out for you.    


Yonny - fab news   Keeping everything cross that you have a nice stressfree pregnancy.    

Tasmin - sorry it did not work out for you this time. Have to say you have a great attititude - looking at things positively and planning some good times on your hols  

Meerkat - Congrats on the arrival of your little boy. I pray that he continues to grow and thrive with the love from his mummy and comes home soon. My heart goes out to you on the loss of your little girls.  

Hello to everyone else. I hope that you are well and enjoying this brief spell of sunshine  

Had ET on Friday - using our frozen embies. They defrosted all five and have put back 2 (just could not risk 3)- so now have the dreaded 2ww.   Trying to replicate that we did last time but it seems impossible   Having a bit of time off work  - 1 week but have an interview on Wednesday. dont know if i am trying to move the focus - then if i get bfn i will not be too upset. Dont think it is working. As soon as i saw the embies on screen i knew it's what i want more than anything. I know i am very lucky to have my little girl. Last time I had 3 weeks off - the locum i went to see had a sister who was going through ivf too so was very understanding and wanted to give me even more time off    I

Good luck to you all

Maddie.


----------



## Debz1965

Anita - your boys look wonderful even though they are giving you sleepness nights  

Maddie - sending you lots of     for your 2ww

CG, Hollysox  

Hello to everyone else   is'nt the weather just glorious?   

Off to water my bedding plants now the sun has gone down  

Debs xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Meerkat - congratulations on the birth of your little boy. So sorry to hear that your girls did not survive - it sounds like you've been through such a lot and my heart goes out to you. It must be difficult for you too, whilst your son is in hospital but he's in the best hands. Looking forward to hearing how he's doing. Lots of love xxx

CG - no you're not mad - when a professional tells us that there's nothing stopping us having another go then obviously that's the best type of encouragement! Good luck with your plans. Are you going back to where you just had tx?

Hollysox, thinking of you xx

Yonny, congratulations on your twin news (again!) xxx

Faye           for your 2ww!

Hello to Anita, Goldielocks, Debz, Tasmin (have fun on holiday) and anyone else reading

We're off on holiday to Turkey on Saturday - really looking forward to it. First non-tx proper holiday since our honeymoon 2 years ago! Unlike Tasmin though, god knows whether I'm fertile as AF hasn't showed since failed tx 3 months ago   

love from
Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi, just popping on to update you all as I haven't been on for ages.  I'm finding it difficult coping right now and if I'm honest I haven't read any of the posts as I'm not feeling strong enough.  Having a difficult time of it but have just started to see a counsellor so hopefully that will help.  

To focus my mind on something I have signed up to do a 10k charity run on Sunday - I'm not fit but I feel that I need to do something.  

Not even thinking about any further treatment yet - I need to get my head around what's happened and how I'm feeling.  Hopefully I will feel more like posting soon.

Bye for now.


----------



## Hollysox

Hi all,

[fly]Finished the Race in around 68 minutes - SIX MILES YOU KNOW!!![/fly]

Thanks to Minni the Minx for sponsoring me - any other retrospective donations for Tommy's appreciated. And thanks for everyones good luck wishes

Hello to everyone else.

Hope that the weekend has been kind to you.


----------



## Debz1965

Whooo hooo well done Hollysox, great time at well considering your knee has been playing up!  

I did try to sponsor you, but every time I clicked on the link for 'make a donation' it kept coming up with an error saying 'see your adminstrator' ?  

Hello to everyone, what a cracking weekend, weather has been lurrrvley!

Debs xxx


----------



## Jo

Well done Holly, good time ,Hope you are having a well deserved drinkie ,  hope I do as well in The Great South Run again this year, thats 10 miles around Portsmouth , this will be our 3rd time  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Cotswold Girl

ladies,

Hollysox - well done on your 10K run, that's some achievement    Sorry you're struggling sweetie - it must be so tough for you right now. I hope the counselling helps.  

Anita - your boys look gorgeous. I'm sure they're worth the sleepless nights (most of the time  ) Not sure how I'd cope with so little sleep - you must be shattered. Remember to take care of yourself as well as your boys hun.

Goldielocks - lovely to hear from you again. Angharad look lovely. Over 10 weeks old already - where does time go   How's motherhood? Hope it's everything you wanted and more  

Yonny - how are you doing hun? Hope you're blooming   

Meerkat -   your little boy is going from strength to strength. Thinking of you and hoping he's home with you very soon.   

Debs  - glad you're enjoying the sunshine. Are you on the countdown yet?

Mrs Bunny - A belated bon voyage. Hope you're having a wonderful holiday   Not sure where we'll go for treatment yet. I'm in for an MRI next Friday just to make sure the broids are definately ok, hopefully after that I'll get an indication of how long we'll need to wait.

Maddie - good luck on the 2ww hun, hope it's not driving you   How did your interview go? Well I hope. 

Jo - 10 miles   I'm impressed! 

Ellie - has your DH come around to you way of thinking about going back for your frosties yet? 

Tamsin - hope you had a fab holiday.

CG xxxxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hello everyone

Hollysox - well done on the 10k run!  Have been thinking of you, and really hope that you are starting to feel a bit better.

CG - hope the MRI scan goes well. Great news that your consultant thinks you should try again - sending you lots of     in preparation.  Re our frosties, we're away on holiday for all of July so I am hoping that DH might agree to a FET in August/September.  He is still being very cagey and I haven't said much to him about it (most unlike me!).  However, he did say recently that he thought that we should wait till after our hols which I am taking as a good sign...  Having my Day 21 bloods done this month so that if he does agree to go ahead, the clinic can sort out my protocol, although I would much prefer a natural cycle if at all possible.

Meerkat - hope your wee boy is doing well and that he will be home very soon.

Yonny - hope everything is going well.

Mrs Bunny and Tamsin - hope you are enjoying your hols.

Maddie - good luck with your 2ww.    

Anita - nice to hear from you and glad to hear that the boys are coming on.  Hope you are managing to fit in sleep - I still remember that dazed, sleep-deprived haze from last year but I bet that they will surprise you when you least expect it and sleep through.  It is a quandary about frosties, isn't it?  We are in a similar situation at the moment.

Goldielocks - glad that Angharad is doing well.  The older they get, the more fun they are!

Hi to everyone else reading this too.  Must dash now - am meant to be working.    

Ellie


----------



## [email protected]

Hi Ladies

Today I test early (OTD should be Fri) and got a BFP !!

41 yrs and 11 months and feeling very emotional and thankful.  Know we are so lucky. Got our 6 week scan on 4th July. 

Hollysox - hope that you are ok. Well done with the run - it would have taken me 268 mins  . I hope that things work out for you. xxx

Ellie - Good luck with going for FET - hope that you have a good holiday and manage to bring your DH around to your thinking.  

CG - hope that your mri scan goes well and you start tx soon.    Decided not to go for the interivew - my 2ww put a stop to all other thought apart from ttc. Think I was just trying to stop myself from getting disappoint should it fail. 


Mrs Bunny (great name) - hope you have a lovely holiday. 

Maddie.


----------



## Debz1965

Maddie - woooo hoooo well done on your   well done 

xxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Maddie - great news, congratulations.  Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy.

Debs - how are you doing?  Hope you're enjoying the summer and pampering yourself a bit before the next onslaught.  It has just occurred to me that if my blood test results and my DH co-operate, we might be FET cycle buddies in August!!!

Hi to everyone else reading this.

Love

Ellie


----------



## sammy s

Hello Goldies

Im new to this bit and wondered if you had space for another oldie on TX?

Having read Maddies fantastic news ( CONGRATULATIONS! ) that has given me 
hope for our 2nd IVF. Started stims today, EC 30.06!

I wish us all luck and love on our journey

Sam


----------



## Debz1965

Sam -   hi welcome to the thread  good luck with your tx 

Ellie - I am trying to get geared up for August, trying to lose some weight, very unsuccessfully though... that naughty chocolate and crisps keep making me eat them!   
How is it going getting your DH to come around to your way of thinking? Put on the water works big style, that often works for me!  

Hello to everyone else

Debs xxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Congratulations Maddie - well done.     Bet you're on   Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy.

Ellie - glad DH is thinking about it still. I'm sure he'll come around once he's had the chance of a holiday. Get him in a weak moment over a bottle of wine   and if all else fails do as Debs suggests, turn on the   

Debs - why do they make chocolate and crisps sooooo hard to resist!! I too want to lose weight before any further tx but am not overly optomistic I'll manage more than a couple of pounds - could do with losing a stone and a half really but that isn't going to happen  

CG xxxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Sam, good luck for next week.  that you get lots of eggs and embies.

    

CG xxxx


----------



## sammy s

Hi CG
Thanks for that and much good luck to you as well.
All going well so far thanks

So far I am going for the health kick with what goes in my mouth.

Yes Chocolate and crisps are tricky but I just keep telling
myself that if I really want this baby then Im going to do everything 
I possibly can to increase the chances. If that means no booze, cakes, dairy
or bread then so be it! 

You can do it

Take Care
Sam x


----------



## MaggietheViking

Hi Ladies

I am 43, just starting the 2nd week of the 2 week wait, I am not very patient and have tested 4 times already which is frankly ridiculous!  This is our last go (with the only frostie we have ever had, only one of 3 survived the process) so I am a bit hyper - not surprising really.  

I am imagining all sorts of symptoms!  We had 3 ICSI cycles which ended over a year ago, only the final one took, but didn't develop so m/c at 7 weeks.  Then we had a shocking natural BFP in January this year, which sadly miscarried at 8 weeks - it was failing from the first 6.5 week scan, but we did see a heartbeat 3 times.

So you can imagine how I'm feeling - even if I get a BFP this weekend I will know the m/c risk is still very present.  Trying not to think about it, and FAILING totally!

Anyone out there who can pep me up a bit would be much appreciated!

Many thanks
Maggie xxx


----------



## anna the third

totally understand!  

what invetsiagtions were done of the mcs? have you had clotting profiles and NK cells done?
what drugs are you on to try to prevent another early m/c? (assuming the issue is not chromosomes?)

fingers crossed but also   you have been properly treated for these mcs thus far. xxx


----------



## MaggietheViking

Hi Anna

Our clinic has not seen the need to do any tests or give me support drugs - I am doing a natural FET cycle.  We met with the doctor before starting this cycle, she was of the opinion there was no reason to think there was anything worth checking out, I did quiz her on different tests I'd heard about, but she really didn't think they applied - we did discuss some of them at length and she did explain why.  I am otherwise in good health, good diet, don't take other medication.  DH had already really had more than he could cope with on the fertility front, so if we hadn't had any frosties we would have stopped already.  After my surprise BFP and m/c earlier this year, I was more than ready to go down the DE route, but DH just doesn't feel right about it; it makes me mad but I can also see his point.    If we had been continuing with further treatment we may have changed clinics (although ours is 3rd in the country) to somewhere more specialising in older women.  As it was a natural cycle I wasn't even going to get Cyclogest - but as I'd worried my pg earlier this year may have benefited from something like that, I managed to get the doctor to agreed to 4 weeks Cyclogest, although she really didn't think it was necessary.  If I did get a BFP this week I would be hassling the clinic to give me more to take me to 12 weeks.

I have been doing the 75mg aspirin thing, also Brazil Nuts & milk, decaf. coffee and no alcohol.

So I have to believe the m/c were random, rather than due to a defect in us!  That way at least there is still hope.  And if it's a BFN, or it does fail, I will still feel like we gave it a good go!

Love Maggie xxx


----------



## Debz1965

Maggie - Welcome and I hope you get your bfp result soon! - I know what it's like to keep trying getting neg results and I am in the same boat as you really, my frosties are are last attempt in Aug as my dp has had enough of ivf, infertility etc......he wants to get on with our lives. I was lucky enough to have talked dp in to DE route, although this is the first time ever that I got a bfp result, sadly it was bio chem, so not meant to be for us.
I know lots of girlies on here can relate to you and your situation. 
Sending you tons of    and   that you get your pos result which carries on for 9 months for you 


Sam, CG - I am doing a little better now on the choccie and crisp front  *she says with a glass of red on the table*  


CG, Hollysox, Mrs Bunny  

Hello to Ultra, Anita, Goldielocks, Ellie, Maddie, Tamsin - blimey I know there are other I have not mentioned, but forgive me I am on my second glass of red!!
Hello to all I have missed!!

What a rubbish weekend with the weather eh, sorry everyone it's my fault for buying a new patio set last weekend!  

Take care all

Debs xxxx


----------



## anna the third

Maggie, please go back to the consultant say this:

1. you know mc at our age are most likely to be chromosomal. however,
2. you are also aware of clotting issues and other eg NK cells issues that are prevalent in older women and you want to be tested for these. you might have to take Clexane (to sort out cloitting) and steroids (to reduce immune reaction against the embryo that's trying to grow!)

I am astonished frankly that this wasn't gone through in great detail. please please check it out, there are many threads on it udner "invetsiagtions and immunology" just in case those things are the issue as you CAN do something (easily and quickly and cheaply!) against these issues. nothing of course against chromosomal problems unfortuantely)


----------



## MaggietheViking

Hi Anna

I did raise those issues with the doctor at the fertility clinic - we had about an hour with her in March and we discussed all these possibilities.  Because they don't view the first m/c (which was I think sometimes called a 'blighted ovum' - I might have that wrong, but it's an embie that attaches, but doesn't develop) as a pg, I only have one m/c in medical terms, which is not something they would find unusual enough to warrant extra testing. 

I suspect if they had been a clinic that dealt with more older women they would have been more 'au fait' with those tests.  It is a private clinic with the 3rd best results in the country, I don't have too much reason to second-guess their judgement.    As I said, if we were going to be doing more treatment we would have gone and gots lots of things checked out, but DH had come to the end of his ability to deal with more treatment.

If I do get a BFP I will push for more Cyclogest and keep taking the aspirin, but that's about it.  It would be a bit mad now to start running around trying to find a new clinic prepared to test/prescribe different drugs and starting to miss even more work keeping appointments in far-flung places, while I'm trying not to be too stressed.

Thanks for posting tho', it's good to make sure everyone's got as much information as possible.

Love Maggie xxx


----------



## abdncarol

Hi ladies, I wondered if you'd mind if I joined you here.  I am 40 in January, so does that count?  I'm definitely one of the oldest from the other threads and just want to chat to other ladies who understand that time is against us as we go through this process.  I'm on my 6th day of stimm drugs and this is our first try of IVF.  I fell pregnant naturally 3 years ago but unfortunately we lost the baby at 8 weeks and we haven't been lucky enough to fall pregnant again.  I am so nervous about going through this, this is our last chance to have a baby of our own.  I have blood tests on Wednesday and blood and a scan on Friday, just hope there are lots of lovely follicles growing as I type this.
Well I'm pleased to meet you all and look forward to reading your stories and advice.
Carol
xx


----------



## Ellie.st

Just a quick hello to old and new goldies!

Carol - welcome!  Sorry to hear about the hard time you have had. I'm guessing you're having your IVF at Aberdeen - I had my three cycles there and I thought that the staff were great.  Hoping that your scan and blood tests go well this week.  Grow, follies, grow   

Ellie


----------



## SWN

Hello Ladies, another oldie hoping to join this group!  I have read through the threads and you are an inspiration to me and I love the way you all support each other, it's great!   My story...I am 45, which is ridiculous as I feel about 30, and married to a 34 year old (yum  ) We have ttc for about 4 years and started off doing the "natural" route and now after a few goes of tx have realised that my eggs just aint going to cut it and now we have embarked on our 1st donor egg cycle.  I should know at the end of this week whether my (anonymous) donor has responded to tx and produced some eggs and whether I have responded to mine and developed a lining with suitable thickness etc.  EC should happen if all ok start of next week and if that all goes ok I should be looking at around 1 July for ET. Fingers crossed!  Making the DE decision has been really tough and I keep thinking that I didn't try hard enough with my on eggs (ridiculous since I haven't used contracption for donkeys years, even in my "wild" days, so there must have been a clue there!).  But I am really excited and nervous at the same time!  Wish us luck!  

One thing I read on another thread was about doing NOTHING, in terms of exercise after ET.  Is that correct?  I am pretty fit and had kind of thought I could continue with gym and work (I have a 2 day conference away from home about a week after the hoped for ET).  Whats the verdict on this? I'll ask the clinic when I go on Friday for scan, but am really interested in your views.

Lots of love and     to you all, you are beautiful people indeed


----------



## SWN

sorry that's 4/5 July for ET,not 1 July doh!


----------



## sammy s

Morning Oldies

Welcome to Carol and 'somewhatnervous'
Everyone welcome here

Carol. Much luck with your TX. We are about the same stage I think
although I am first scan today ET 30th  . Grow follies grow!
We are all in this together honey so keep in touch  
This is our 2nd TX, there are many on here who can give you good advice.

Somewhat nervous. I also like to exercise but I am taking it easy so just walking and yoga.
I have read that its best to direct energy to growing and implanting which does make sense
but i know its frustrating when you are used to being active.

Maggie. Very best of luck  


Hey Debs, hows things with the health kick?

Loads of luck everyone else 
Sam


----------



## SWN

Hey Sam!  I see you have 2 embies on board!  Congratulations!  My donor produced 11 eggs and 10 of them were fertilised!  So we are looking good for ET which will be on Saturday 5th July if all goes well, am v excited!
SWN x


----------



## fiona.smylie

Hi Oldies

I am a newby here and looking for advice. DH and I are due to fly to Turkey to the Jinemed about the 8th August. We have been in contact with the hospital and they have recommended Long Protocol, what I want to know is, is that right as I thought my age was against me for the long as I am 40 (DH is 3.

I am scared as this will be my only opportunity to try for IVF / ICSI so I want to do things as best as I can.

Please, please, please can you help me.

Fiona


----------



## Debz1965

Hi Fiona

Sorry I can't help you as I have never had long protocol using my own eggs, only done Antagonist and short protocol.

I am sure somebody will be able to answer your question soon 

Debs x


----------



## Ellie.st

Hello everyone - hope you are all OK. Welcome to Fiona, SWN and Sam.

Fiona - I'm not an expert on long v short protocol but I can say that all three of my IVF cycles (own eggs) were long protocol. (I had tx when I was 41-42 years old).  Is is possible to ask the clinic to talk you through the pros and cons of the long and short protocols before you are committed to one or the other?

Ellie


----------



## anna the third

WELL.....long means shutting down the ovaries first. i always thought this was a bit mad but it does mean your cycle can be totally controlled. maybe it depends on how predictable your cycle is. the main thing is: ASK YOUR QUESTIONS OF THEM. DO NOT HAVE ANY REGRETS, ESPECIALLY WHEN GOING TO SUCHA LOT OF TROUBLE in a foreign country. sorry didnt mean capitals but i guess it makes the point!

hi Ellie. xx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi's to all the newbies on this thread and hugs to all who need them  

Sam - well done on being PUPO (pregnant til proved otherwise) I hope those embies are snuggling in for the long haul.

Fiona - I had the long protocol on both of my fresh cycles (age 40/41). To be honest I think the clinics go with whatever gives them the best results - some get better results with long, some with short. Don't be afraid to ask why they think the long is best for you if you'd prefer to do the short one. Good luck for August. It'll be here before you know it!

SWN - good luck with your transfer. I hope it all goes well. I wouldn't worry too much about the conference you're going to but would lay off the gym sessions for the 2 weeks or at least do a low key work out instead of your normal routine. The decision about moving to DE is always tough but if you end up pregnant all your concerns about trying for longer with your own eggs will disappear I'm sure. 

Carol - sorry you've been through such a tough time with previous treatments. I can't imagine how hard it is to lose a pregnancy. Very best of luck for the coming weeks.  

Maggie - I hope you had/have good news  

Debs - not long now til you get reunited with your embies   this time is your time.   

Meerkat - if you're checking in I hope your wee man is home with you or will be soon  

Hollysox - thinking of you and hoping you're ok   

Ellie, Ultra, Yonny, Anita, Joan, Mrs Bunny and anyone else I've forgotten to mention - hope you're all well and enjoying the sunshine when we get it! 


CG xxxxx


----------



## sammy s

Hey everyone!

Lots of     to you all

SWN, Thats great news with all those eggs to chose from. Very best of luck for the 5th!

Fiona, I have had short protocal on both of my TX, 39/40. Have not thought about long as yet. Fingers crossed 

Carol, how are things going? Hope youve got some on board and getting snuggled in ok?

CG, well done for keeping up with eveyone. Hope all is going well for you

So far I am 3 days post ET! think I will have to get out of the house tomorrow!

Take Care all, much love and light  
Sam


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Hi all,

Well had a superb holiday with fabulous weather, but sadly despite our best efforts AF showed up again.  

I've come to the end of my tether now, so am bowing out of officially TTC and trying to move on and accept that obviously mother nature just doesn't have any plans for me to become a mother   OK, so there is still a slim chance it may happen, but then I've got a slim chance of winning the lottery and look how slim the odds are on that!

Although my time here has been brief, I really wish you girls all the luck in the world on achieving your goals and dreams.....

Take Care,

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Debz1965

Tamsin - glad to hear you had a nice holiday, but so sorry to hear your news hun  

I know exactly where you are coming from and I myself am very close to your decision, Aug is our last attempt with our frosties. I hope whatever road you decide will be good for you. 

Looks like your furbabies are fabulous and get spoilt rotten (not the same I know)

Take care of yourself hun, make sure you keep in touch and let us know how you are doing as I know I am not the only one close to calling it a day!


Debs xxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Tamsin, just popped in to wish you well and to hope life is kind as you start this new phase of your life. TTC is so all consuming and it's difficult to know when to call an end to it. I wish you every happiness for the future.

Like Debs I'm not sure that we'll be in this for too much longer - just finding it difficult to make that final decision to stop and move on. 

Take care, Love, CG xxxxx


----------



## SWN

Hi Ladies, 

Just checking in to let you know that this morning we transferred 2 blasts.  Feels really weird, I want to get inside myself and see what is going on in there!  So now I am officially on the 2ww. .  Spent the rest of the morning looking at cars then sat around at a friend's new restaurant for the afternoon avoiding people's questions as to why I was drinking my way through the cocktail list but requesting that they are alcohol free     Now lazing by the fire DH made (its winter here and Jo'burg is freezing!) and wondering whether they've managed to snuggle in yet.

Sorry Tamsin to hear your news, I guess though that you just know when its time to stop.  I know I dont have much more time to get it to work and am praying that this time, with donor eggs, we'll make it.

lots of love to all, SWN


----------



## Debz1965

SWN -     for your 2ww

Sammy - sending lots of      your way too, when do you test?

CG, Hollysox -   ( I don't have to explain that hug!) 


Hello to everyone else, Anita (how are you doing?)Ellie, Mrs B, Carol, Maggie, Ultra... and lots that I know who I have missed off -   to all you lot  

Well my health kick is radidly going down the pan!! - I cannot shift this 7lb I put on in May!  
Eating lots of choccies, crisps, biscuits etc no doubt does not help!   
I am also thinking of packing in Accupuncutre as I don't feel it does much for me and I don't enjoy the sessions at all.
Will I be thinking 'if only' if I stop accu and get a neg result in Aug... ohhhh what a dilema!!  
What are other people's thoughts on Accu and bfp?

Happy Sunday girls I hope you have your brollies out as it's pouring here in Wales (Mind you it always flamin rains in Wales!) - oooooooo I miss East Anglia (did not get so much rain there!)  

Take care all

Debbie xxx


----------



## fiona.smylie

Hi all

Hope you are all well, sorry I don't really know anyone yet  

Well DH and i are hopefully off the Istanbul for our first ever IVF/ICSI on 8th August and we are both nervous and excited as I don't know what to expect with both my treatment and being in such a big city.

We have nothing booked yet as I want to wait until I have definately come on and then we can work out the exact date. DH works for a well know corporation and they have given him and extra 10 days paid holiday   but I have not been so lucky and I have to take some holiday and some unpaid leave, but I am not complaining because I am just thankful I have been given an the time off.

Keep well all
Fiona


----------



## Debz1965

Hi Fiona  

I hope your tx next month goes well, having tx abroad sounds scary, but it's really OK... and the Turks are nice people (My MIL lives in Turkey now) she loves it out there!
I hope you get a nice crop  of eggies 

Sending lots of     to the ladies on their 2ww

Hollysox says hello to everyone, she has been laying low recently and I am sure she will be up to posting soon 

Meerkat, how is your little man doing?

Hello to everyone else.

Well I about to start the BCP, joy of joys!... poor dp is dreading it I am hormonal and huffy enough normally!   getting ready for next months FET and keeping everything crossed that I am lucky enough to get a proper BFP this time!  

Take care all

Debs xxx


----------



## ULTRA

Dear Goldies,

A blast from the past - thanks CG for still remembering me, sorry for being AWOL but these little Beanies don't give me much free me-time.Welcome to all new Goldies and good luck!

CG, Hollysox, Meercat     I was heartbroken when I read your stories. Words fail me to comfort you and just make me humble and grateful for my little miracles. Please don't give up CG, Hollysox. I felt like you after my 2nd attempt and only my Dad persuaded me to try once more...

Amy louise and Philipp are now 7 1/2 months old and weigh15 lb each. He has two teeth cut through, she is teething and often in pain. Amy has also started to sit up unsupported, we must get rubber mats as she still keeps falling over and pumps her head even with blankets on the floor.
At present we are in Germany with my parents for the summer June-August .It is soooo nice to have extra pairs of hands helping specially now that they become more mobile. I am frightened to let them out of sight since Philipp fell from a doublebed and had to spend two days with me in hospital (precaution) but he is fine now.

The weather is great and we go swimming every second day. The really love it and can#t get enough. Amy still sleeps through the night despite having to share the nursery here with her twin. Philipp still wakes 2-3 times a night wanting food. It is getting very tiring the constant sleep deprivation especially ad DP is only coming to see us every 2-3 weeks for a weekend as someone has to earn a crust.

On 3rd August we are having a naming ceremony at the local church where I was baptised myself (we had the baptism in England) and I'm looking forward to introduce my new man plus Beanies to all relatives and friends.

Take care everyone new and old, good luck in whatever treatment stage you are and remember you are never too old to try one more time.  -ULTRA- (Oldes Twin Mum on this thread)


----------



## fiona.smylie

Hi ULTRA

Your post has cheered me up SOOOOOO much........thank you.

It was lovely to hear about your little Beanies they sound adoreable, (typical boy waking up in the night wanting food)   

DH and I are about to start our first ever IVF/ICSI in Turkey so we are keeping everything crossed for August.

Enjoy Germany and the weather, we re drowning here in the UK damn rain!!!!

Fiona


----------



## Hollysox

Just popping in to say hello and to prove I am still alive !!!  Debs thank you for saying hi for me the other day... 

I have been keeping a low profile and trying to get my head around everything that has happened....it is 7 weeks now since I lost my precious babies (convinced I had twins in there) and some days are easier than others are....I'll get there in the end, I hope !

I've not really had much chance to catch up on everyones news yet but will and will post properly soon...I do want to say hello to Ultra though...you are my inspiration hun and thank you for sharing your news about your precious little ones Amy Louise and Philipp...they must make you feel so proud hun  

I have noticed a few new names on here so hello and welcome ladies..I'm looking forward to getting to know you all...

I'll be back soon but in the meantime, take care of yourselves......

Hugs and love to all 
   xxxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi everyone,

Just popping in to say it's all over for us on the treatment front. I finally got the results of my MRI and it's not good news - my fibroids and endo are back and are now thought by my clinic to be significantly reducing our chances of success. While it's not the news we wanted at least it stops up chasing something that isn't going to happen.

We're therefore calling it a day and moving onto adoption - either through the UK or abroad. It's been lovely talking to you all over the last couple of years and I'm so glad that many of my fellow goldies achieved their dream. I'll certainly be keeping my fingers crossed for all of you and hope that many more of you get BFPs in the future. 

Debs and Hollysox - that particularly goes for you two - I will be keeping everything crossed for the pair of you.  

Meerkat - I hope all's well with you and that your son is home with you or will be soon.

Ellie - good luck with your frosties if you do try again.

Love and luck to all, CG xxxx


----------



## Debz1965

CG - I am so sorry to hear your news about your fibriods and endo hun   it's a tough decision to make. I hope your adoption route or whatever route you chose to take is good for you.
Have you both thought about DE route, or does the fibriods effect that as well?

Please don't disappear for good as I would still like to hear how you are getting on, unless of course that is what you feel you need to do?

Sending you massive     

Look after yourself

Debs xxx


----------



## Hollysox

CG.....    I was so sorry to hear that the fibroids and endo have beaten you in the end....I can fully understand how absolutely gutted you must feel hun   BUT, as they say...as one door closes another opens and I want to wish you so much luck in your new dream.....there is one lucky child out there somewhere who will have you as their Mummy   I so hope and pray that you have the family you long for very very soon hun.....      

Thank you especially for the good wishes aimed in my direction sweetheart.... 

As Debs says, please pop by from time to time and let us know how you are getting on.....only if you feel able of course but I hope you will....  

Wishing you and dh all the luck in the world with the adoption route...you deserve so much happiness after all you have been through.

All my love,
  xxxx

Hello to everyone else   Hope everyone is doing ok ?


----------



## Ellie.st

Hello everyone

Sorry for the long silence.  I've been away for ages and am just catching up now.

CG - I am so sorry about the news you've had.  You will make a lovely adoptive mummy - wishing you all the best on your adoption journey.  Please let us know from time to time how you are getting on. 

Hollysox -    

Ultra - good to hear from you and delighted to hear that the twinnies are doing so well.  

Meerkat - hope your wee boy is going from strength to strength.

Debs - hope everything is OK with you. I don't know the answer re the accupuncture - I had it for the first time on my third cycle when I got my BFP but if you don't feel comfortable with it, maybe it is a bit counterproductive in terms of stress etc.  Any chance of trying a different accupunturist before you make a decision?  I can't say I enjoyed my sessions much either, to be honest, but I suppose it's a case of how much you're not enjoying them, if you know what I mean. Hope the bcp isn't making you too hormonal.  What's the timetable for your FET?  Am keeping everything crossed for you.

Hi to all the new goldies.  Will try to catch up with your posts soon.

As for me, well things not looking good for an August FET.  My blood results were OK-ish in June for a natural FET cycle (sub-optimal apparently but borderline rather than completely out of the question).  However, since then my cycle has gone really wierd (down to 20/21 days from normal 2 so I don't think there's much point trying a natural FET until things settle down (and I'm starting to suspect that there's a strong possibility at my age that I'm going perimenopausal and that they therefore might not settle down ).  Anyway, my plan at the moment is to detox, lose some weight (nothing new there then   ) and maybe also try some agnus castus and/or accupuncture then review things in a couple of months.  I really don't want to have a medicated FET if I can avoid it, plus DH is still being a bit elusive on whether he's up for FET at all.  However, we are both still absolutely besotted with our wee sweetheart and I know how incredibly lucky we are to have her, so I will just have to take things as they come.

Ellie


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Debs - just popping in to wish you the very best of luck for transfer and the coming months.     that your snow babies turn into strong bouncing babies and you're announcing their safe arrival next year. Sending lots of babydust your way....

      

Debs, Hollysox & Ellie - thank you for your messages. I will try and pop in occassionally to check on you all and let you know how we're getting on. At the moment I just feel the need to lie low and consider our options adoption wise. My head's all over the place at the moment and I'm feeling too old and tired to do anything   

Good luck everyone, may all your dreams come true.

CG xxxx


----------



## Debz1965

Thanks CG xxxxxxxx we are off tomorrow, so getting anxious they have survived!

I hope you come to some descion soon as all this is mentally tiring I find.

I am deffo not the happy go lucky gal I used to be!!  

Ellie, sorry to hear your FET was cancelled   I am sure you will get sorted out soon hun xxx

Hollysox  

Hello to everyone else

Debs xxxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Debs - keeping everything crossed for you.     

Ellie


----------



## Ellie.st

Gosh, it's quiet on here.  Hope everyone is OK.  Debs - how are you getting on?  Hopefully you are just about at your test date by now.  Keeping everything crossed for you.    

Ellie


----------



## Debz1965

Hi Ellie

My official test date is tomorrow, but I was naughty and tested on Tues, 6 days early, got a   but after last time I want to wait until my beta numbers are OK.

 to everyone else 

Debs xxx


----------



## yonny

Oh debs I have everything crossed for you !!!!!!!!!!!!       
Let us know wont you! 

Im still here  - 21 weeks now with the usual backache and cramps etc etc so not very mobile ! 
Will find out on wed what sex they are so will post again then!

Love and hugs to all!!!
Yonny x


----------



## Lynn E

Hi Ladies,

I have been reading some of past message boards and would like to say, what lovely group of women

Me 41, husband 47 been trying for 15 years, decided to do down the egg donor route in November as our last and final chance to have our dream baby. 

Debs

I am really interested to find out how you got on?? Keep us posted.

Lynn E


----------



## Debz1965

Lynne - welcome, anything you want to ask, ask away we will all give you as much help as possible 

Debs xx


----------



## Ellie.st

Debs:  what super news - am keeping everything crossed for you.  Keep us posted.    

Yonny - 21 weeks already!  Hope the aches and pains aren't too bad (but they are all worth it in any case    ).  Good luck for your scan tomorrow.

Lynn - welcome.    

Hello to all other goldies.  Hope everyone is doing OK. 

Love

Ellie


----------



## Debz1965

Hi Girls

I got my blood results back today with levels of 2566, the embies were 19 days old, so keeping everything crossed, well it's alot better than my last results!

Yonny - I hope that backache is easing, although I can sympathise with you x

Debs xxx


----------



## Lynn E

Debs, thanks an fingers cross.

Hi all, 

Quick update - My husband and I have now selected a egg donor from South Africa and is waiting for her to do the standard tests before we proceed with her treatment. Our donor is very young 21 years old and is a mother of two. We are hoping something positive will come out of this, as my husband I feel this is our last chance to have our miracle baby, just can't take another round of IVF.

After 14 years together trying for a baby, can be a bit wearing on relationship and mind.

Take care for now.

Lynn E


----------



## MrsBunny

Debs! Fantastic news for you! I hope everything continues well    

Haven't posted on here for ages (don't post much any more anyway) but just had to congratulate you Debs.

CG, I was sorry to read your news. I really hope that you can find the strength to look into adoption if that's what you want. I hope you have been giving yourselves time to come to terms with a change of direction - it takes more time than you realise and don't be too hard on yourself if you don't feel like doing anything for now. Big hugs    

Lynne, good luck for your forthcoming tx in South Africa. Your donor sounds good, having had her own children and still being young.  

Ellie, sorry you're still waiting for your FET, hope your cycle is behaving itself better now. And I hope that DH is being more positive - it's hard taking all the stress yourself. Hopefully, you can have FET soon whether it's medicated or not - I don't think there is a difference with success rates between the two?
Lots of love xx

Big   to Hollysox, Ultra, Yonny, Goldielocks, Meerkat, Tamsin, Fiona and everyone else
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Debs - congratulations sweetie just logged on to see how you were doing and was over the moon to see you've got a BFP! Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy.

Lynn - good luck.

Hi to all my cyber buddies! Hope you're all well. Here's some       for those of you still trying and     for everyone else.

Love, CG xxxx


----------



## Debz1965

CG - good to hear from you hun, how are you doing?

My levels are now 28566, increasing OK I guess...having a scan done next week.
Feeling very sick and crappy/tired most of time, struggling to work but I only started my new job 2 weeks ago and it's already becoming difficult to hide things and I am only 6 weeks!

Lynne - good news on your donor 21 is a great age 

Mr Bunny - nice to hear from you, it's gone very quite on this thread thesedays...

Hollysox -  

Hello to Yonny, Ellie, meerkat, Anita - plus everyone else I have missed

Deb xxx


----------



## Lynn E

Hi ladies,

Will keep you posted of my egg donor adventures, take care for now. And look luck with your treatment.

Lynn E


----------



## Debz1965

Hi girls

Just to give you a quick update we went for a scan on Tuesday and it revealed two heartbeats!
The shock has subsided now a bit!!
I am still spotting and this morning a little bit of fresh blood was on the loo roll - (sorry tmi) the worry never ends! 
The lady who did my ultrasound said she could see an area which looked like old blood, so I am hoping it's some of that coming away and nothing sinister!

At least I have told work now, so if something happens I can get time off for docs more easily now!

I hope everyone else is OK?

Debs xxx


----------



## Hollysox

I thought I'd just pop by to say goodbye......

I kept things quiet and went for tx last month the same time as debs.....i too got a bfp but it was decided that I wasn't to be lucky and my baby was taken from me at 5 weeks.....I have decided that someone is trying to tell me something !  Last time I had tx Yonny got a bfp too and she is pg with twins...this time debs does the same....Why couldn't I have been alllowed to keep just one baby ?l
Looks like I am never meant to be happy or get to  become a mother...sorry if this sounds selfish and nasty but I feel so f**ing angry right now I am going to explode !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  So thats me done...my life may aswell end now cos I have had enough and I have nothing to live for anymore.  

I wont be coming on the site anymore but did just wnat to say thank you to the people who have offered me support over the past few years. I hope you will all be luckier than me...something tells me you will be !!


----------



## Ellie.st

Debs

What fantastic news.  I am so pleased for you.  Wishing you and your twinnies a safe and happy pregnancy.  Keep us posted.

Love

Ellie


----------



## Ellie.st

Dear Hollysox

I am so, so sorry to read your message.      Life is so unfair - I am sure you would have made a lovely mummy, and it seems even worse that you have had the agonies of BFPs followed by losing your babies.  It is only natural that you are feeling so angry.  Maybe there are other ways to give the love you so obviously have for children?  I hope you do find a way to help deal with your pain, and that you will find things that will make life feel worthwhile again.

In the meantime,  I am sorry that you are hurting so much   .  I hope you have someone who can give you face-to-face support just now but if you need someone to rant at virtually, you know we are here and that we understand.

Love

Ellie


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hollysox,

So very sorry that things haven't turned out as they should have for you    I wish I had the answers and could say that persistence pays off in the end but sadly it all seems to be down to chance and for some of us it just isn't to be, no matter what we do. There really has to be more to life and even though it doesn't feel like it at the moment you will find another purpose, and the hurt will hurt that bit less.

Wishing you lots of luck and better days ahead, Love, CG xxxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Debs, 

Fantastic news hun      those babies of yours don't give you any more cause to worry. From what I've read on these boards spotting & bleeding seems to be very common with twins. Make sure you rest up and put the 3 of you first.

Good luck, CG xxx


----------



## Debz1965

CG - How is your adoption plans going hun?

Hello to everyone, just a quickie as I am off to work soon

Debs xxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi everyone, gosh it's quiet on this thread these days. I pop in to see how you're all getting on from time to time. 

I hope all my fellow travellers/goldies are well. 

Debs  - good to see you're 10 weeks already. How are you and the twins?  We've approached our local social services and have the forms to complete to register interest in adoption but have to wait until we're 6 months post our last IVF tx. Although a little frustrating at times it's probably wise as the last failure knocked the stuffing out of me and I could do with some me time   Still we're on the up and I'm hoping that once we start on our new road towards a family we'll be joining you and others parents and parents to be  One thing that made me feel better was Social Services saying we had plenty of time - we're youngsters still in their eyes it seems   After years of IVF and feeling like time wasn't on our side it's quite nice to be told we don't need to rush! 

CG xxxxxx


----------



## Debz1965

Hi CG - Things are going OK thanks, the sickness is getting me down and I can honestly say I have not enjoyed this first half one little bit!   having to go to work feeling unwell is now taking it's toll on me. Still hopefully not for much longer!

Sounds like things are going good for the adoption and how lovely to be told 'your not old' like you say makes a change from the infertility world eh! 
Keep us posted on your progress with it 

Hello to everyone else

Debs xxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Debs, We've sent off our forms and are now waiting on a call or the post to see when we can get started! Can't wait  

I hope you're feeling better now or that you do soon.    How are your beanies doing? 

Hi to all my fellow goldies. Ultra, Goldielocks, Anita, Ellie, MrsBunny & Meerkat - I hope you're all well. CG xxxx


----------



## Debz1965

Hiya CG

Great news about your forms, I bet you are excited  I know I would be!

I am feeling a little better thanks, I reduced my meds by half last week, which has improved things a bit, hopefully when I stop them completely things will improve again!
I have a scan booked for next Weds which is the 12/13 week one and of course the Nuchal scan, so keeping everything crossed that things are OK!
My clothes are starting to get tight and I have not been able to get my jeans on for weeks now!  
I feel a shopping spree coming on!

Take care all

Debs x


----------



## Ellie.st

Hello girls

CG - I am so pleased to hear that things are getting underway now on the adoption front.  It is so exciting.  Luxuriate in the lack of rushing while you have the chance - pamper yourself and the six months will whizz past.  You will make a great mummy and I am keeping everything crossed that things work out well for you.  

Debz - sorry to hear that you have been feeling so sick.  Hopefully things will improve as you get into the second trimester.  Hope your scan next week goes really well.     In the meantime, get out there and shop!!!!

Hello to everyone else too - hope you are all well. 

Ellie


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi girls - my it's quiet on here these days. I pop in from time to time to see how you're getting on so my fellow goldies how are things?

Ellie - thanks for your kind words. Really hoping to be a mummy through adoption one day   We've been to an info evening and are now waiting for a first visit from a Social Worker. Hoping we don't have to wait too long for some news. Just knowing when we can properly start the process would be good. Impatient moi  

Debs - how are you doing sweetie? I hope the morning sickness is gone and your twins are being kinder to their mummy. 

Ultra, Anita, Goldielocks, Mrs Bunny - hope you're all doing well.

CG xxxxx


----------



## Debz1965

CG - I am fine thanks, plodding along nicely - the sickness has subsided now only to be replaced by chronic heartburn!   
Still good ole Gaviscon does the trick!

Sounds like things are progressing nicely for you with the adoption - I hope you can start the process really soon so you can get into the 'system' properly 

Hello to everyone else 

Deb xx


----------



## Ellie.st

Just wanted to wish all golden oldies a Happy Christmas and your dreams coming true in 2009.

Love

Ellie


----------



## Cotswold Girl

To my fellow travellers and cyber buddies, may all your dreams come true in 2009 and ....



CG xxxx


----------



## Debz1965

Happy new year to all my fellow Goldies, I hope 2009 makes all your dreams come true 

Debs xxxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hi Debz

Happy New Year to you too!  How are you getting on?  Can't believe that you are 22 weeks along already!  Hope all is going well.

Ellie


----------



## Debz1965

Hi Ellie

Yes time is ticking on, we are having a boy and girl, but the 20 week scan showed echogenic bowel on the girl.... this could be something and nothing or it could be cystic fibrosis or in a small case down syndome. Either way we are not having any invasive tests done as it's too risky to the other twin. So we went out and put a deposit on a double pram at the weekend!

How are things with you?

Debs xxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hello Debs

We are fine thanks.  Wee poppet has just turned two - can't believe it!!!  We are still besotted. 

How nice that you are having one of each flavour!  I do hope the echogenic bowel thing turns out to be a false alarm - so many things crop up to worry about but most of them turn out just fine so fingers crossed.    

I hope you are enjoying the shopping - are you an expert in prams now?  I didn't know they were such a complicated subject until I started doing my research.     You are much better organised than me.  I had bought nothing when I discovered that DD was going to have to be delivered within a few days (two months early).  I still remember the high-speed panicky rush round Mothercare I did having been let home from hospital for one night (fortunately a late night shopping day)- it did nothing for my (already too high) blood pressure.    I now definitely recommend leisurely shopping in advance.   

Take care.

Ellie x


----------



## Debz1965

I am a bit more clued up on travel system tandem prams, that's about all though 

We got a cracking deal on ours - I got a Jane twin two with 2 x with car seats that can lie flat on the pram + 2 x cosy toes for £680, the same pram on Mothercare website with the accessories came to £1024 when I added it all to my basket.. huge saving! The lady in the shop knew I had done lots of research so gave me her best price... nobody wants to lose a sale thesedays.

AWw I cannot believe your little one is 2 already... time ticks by so fast, I bet you had a cracking time opening all the pressies on Christmas morning? 

Debs xx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hi Debs

Gosh that was a great saving - well done!  We did have a lovely Christmas, thanks.  Wee poppet's birthday was two days before as well so it was all go - great fun.

Give the twinnies a pat from us. 

Ellie


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Happy New Year Debs and Ellie.

Ellie - I can hardly believe your daughter is 2 already   I bet she keeps you on your toes! Have you persuaded DH to go for a little brother or sister, or are you going to settle with one?

Debs - as Ellie says I hope the suspected problems turn out to be a false alarm. You hear so often of things showing up on scans and then nothing being wrong when the baby arrives. Even if there is I'm sure she'll bring you no end of joy. Gosh twin prams and baby seats, make sure you get plenty of practise with them   Have you finished work yet? 

Still no news our end. We haven't heard anything from Social Service since we attended an infomation evening in early November. Wondering if they're ever going to get in touch. Still plenty for us to sort out at home in the meantime  

CG xxxx


----------



## Debz1965

Hiya CG - I hope you had a good xmas and new year?

I finish work the end of Feb, 7 weeks to go, but at the moment we are trying to get our house rentable as we are moving back to East Anglia.
The market is so flat at the mo that selling our house is not an option, so hopefully ours out and renting there will work out.... I had a damp course done today more tradesmen coming to tomorrow, a whole house to pack, find a rented house the other end - but I am trying not to make the whole process stressful as I know it's bad for me to get stressed out!!
Poor DP cannot do much as he is only here 1 day a week now on Sats, then he spend a chunk of Sunday travelling back, awaiting for him to arrive home at the moment from East Anglia.. tis all go for us at the moment!

Take care all 

Debs xxx


----------



## ULTRA

Dear Fellow Goldies,

A belated happy New Year!

Just to give you a brief update on my two miracle babies - not babies anymore! Amy Louise and Philipp Jourdan turned 1 on 23rd November. We celebrated at my parents' house in Germany with a big party and 3D train cake, each twin munching oe of the 6 wagons my mum and sis had baked.
Christmas again was a very moving celebration, P had black trousers with braces and a proper white shirt and A a matching velvet dress and headband. P started walking at 10 months, A just before her 1st birthday. The favourite presents were not the red bobby cars, but a cleaning trolley with mop, broom and mini vacuum cleaner. P was a happy bunny! Having gone for Grannies big broom and mop he took one in each hand and did not let go of it for a week! It was nice for them to have a big house, long corridors and indoor pool to play with (my dad has a business selling luxory bathrooms, heating and swimming pool systems). I must say I miss it too now that we are back home in our semi by the sea; well, I still prefer swimming in the sea but in Dec just a tiny bit cold...

It was lovely to have extra pairs of hands to help with the twins, the more mobile they become the more exhausting is the job looking after them. They want to climb on everything and get into a dangerous situation in split seconds. DP came to visit us evey 2nd WE, but its not the same as being together as a family every day.

I should have been back at work this months, but College has been very unsupportive. DP and I work in the same faculty, his application for flexible working 3 longer days has been grasnted only after an appeal. I wanted to work 2 long days and one at home. This was refused after appeal, the "compromise" 5 1/2 days to get 21 hours in per week, but as the commute is 2.5 hours each way this is not economical viable plus not compattible with my breastfeeding.
The stress has made me sick and I have been signed off until end of Jan. My union looks into things if i have a case of unfair treatment, but I have little hope to resolve this.

Its a shame, I worked 12 years at this Uni, my DP 25years. We met there and have many friends there, but seniour management only thinks of saving money. Noone was employed to cover my 12 months maternity cover, but now the job is sooooo important it cannot be done p/time 3 days a week!

Just writing about it brings my allergy rash on again, so i better stop my rant.

It was nice to read about your successes Yonny, Debs. Good lucl with adoption CG. What are you doing Mrs Bunny?
I have not much time to myself these days, P is still waking up twice a night, so undisturbed sleep is non existing - I hope it lasts not another 13 months. Take care, love from

-ULTRA-


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi girls,

We've finally got news! Been allocated a Social Worker and got an initial interview booked for late Jan   Hopefully 2009 will be our year.

ULTRA,

Lovely to hear from you and to get an update on Amy and Philipp. I'm sure a smile or 2 makes up for the sleepless nights - well almost   Sorry to hear that your work has been so unsupportive. 

Bye from an excited, CG xxxxxxx


----------



## Debz1965

CG - that is fab news.... no wonder you are excited  I am sure it will all go well for you.

Ultra - nice to hear you are getting on well....I can't believe they were a year old already, my time flies! I hope you get your work issues sorted out.. very frustrating.

Take care all

Deb xx


----------



## goldielocks

Hello Ladies

Long time no post from me so apologies for that..Have tuned in from time to time when the mayhem of the last 12 months has died down and given me the odd moment of peace 

Glad all is well with you all, delighted for you Debs ( twins; yikes !! fantastic ) and also for you Cotswold Girl..glad your journey although having taken a slightly different direction is taking you towards your goal - you deserve it so much you have always been a tower of strength to everyone here..

I am fine just about and Angharad is doing well, quite a big girl now, 9 1/2 months old, standing, clapping, shouting and eating a lot. I'm enjoying it all very much but it's exhausting I have to say especially now I'm back at work  

We also emigrated to W Australia in July just to add to the chaos..a plan that had been on hold whilst I was TTC and undergoing treatment for obvious reasons. Rather ambivalently we came when A was 4 months old as if we hadn't I'd have lost my job and the visa that had been put on hold for 12/12 and we wanted to give it a go here for a few years. It was really really hard to leave though after she was born..my mother will probably never forgive me   

It's taken a long time to settle and the jury is still out on whether we did the right thing but we're settling down a bit and meeting a few people. Angharad is a bit of a magnet in that area, she's very sociable, always smiling at everyone   

Anyway enough from me for now - glad you are all well, will keep checking in from time to time even though there seem to be lots of new ladies now - good luck to you all on your journeys 

XX Goldielocks


----------



## Ellie.st

Just a very quick hello.

CG - what great news - I am so excited for you.  Good luck with the next stage.  I am sure that 2009 will be a good year!  

Ultra - glad to hear that the twins are doing well. It all sounds like hard work but I am sure they are worth every minute. 

Goldielocks - Australia! Glad to hear that Angharad is coming on, and that she is helping you get to know people.    Best wishes for your new life - hope everything works out OK.


Debz - how are you getting on?  Hope everything is going well.  Hope you are managing to get your house move sorted out without too much hassle.  Remember to take a rest when you need it and not to get too stressed out.  Have you got the pram yet?  If so, you can always take your mind off things by taking it out and admiring it from time to time.   

Hi to everyone else too.

Ellie


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Goldielocks - great to hear from you   Well although you're in Australia you're only a mouse away from your cyber buddies! It must be difficult starting completely afresh in a new country but once you've made some good friends it will start to feel better I'm sure. If not you can always come back to cold and wet Britain   Angharad looks gorgeous - I can see why she'd be a bit of a people magnet!

Ellie - really hoping 2009 is our year! How are you?

Our initial meeting went well today - the SW was lovely and she's going to recommend us for the prep course (which is our next step). She said we had a lot to offer and is happy with us applying for pre-school which is great. I wondered if due to our age they might have wanted us to consider older children but that wasn't mentioned which was good.  

Debs - not long til you finish work. I hope you're not overdoing things in the meantime with your DP away and preparing for your move back to Anglia. 

CG xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Hi CG - just wanted to pop on to say am so glad today's meeting with the SW went well 
Wishing you lots of  with the next stage 

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Debz1965

Hi ladies 

Goldielocks - I know how you feel about moving a long way from family and friends. I lived in San Diego for a while, but at least you have your little one to get you out and about... she looks adorable  it takes ages to settle down in a new place.... I speak from experience!

CG -That is fantastic news that your meeting went well, did they give you anytime scales? - lets hope it's sooner rather than later!

Ellie - I am doing OK thanks, we have our pram on order and will be collecting it in the next couple of weeks...we are in the process of trying to get our house ready for renting, which is proving a task as Dp is only here on weekends now, but we have a house we are renting ready for the other end and we move at the end of Feb, day after I finish work!


We have got dp's CF results back and they were clear... so the chances of me having a child with cystic Fib is very slim now, but we will not know if there is anything wrong until she is born... keeping everything crossed for a beautiful healthy baby!

Have a nice weekend all 

Debs xxx


----------



## mimi41

Hi Ladies

Can i join you?  I am 41 next week and have had 2 txs last year and unfortunately m/c both times.  We are waiting tests back now for karotyping and i am very nervous about the results.  It will be nice to talk to fellow forty year olds trying to concieve.

Michelle


----------



## Ellie.st

Hello Michelle

Just wanted to say hello.  This thread is really quiet at the moment but I am sure that it will pick up again. 

I am really sorry to hear about your m/c  .  Are you having tests other than karyotyping?  Daisyg has done a list on the Starting out board (Investigations and Immunology) re repeated miscarriages and IVF failed cycles which I took along to my GP and clinic after two IVF BFNs.

I do hope your tests come back OK and that it will be a case of third time lucky for you.  As you can see from my profile, that was the case for me .

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday.

Ellie


----------



## mimi41

Thanks ellie

I have had a few blood tests as well, but i will have a look at the list and show con next thursday

Thanks for your help

Michelle


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Michelle - good luck on your journey    I hope you test results were ok.  

Debs - how are you doing sweetie? Make sure you let us know when your wee ones arrive. I hope all goes well    How did your house move go? I hope your nice a settled now and taking it easy while you can  

Hi's to everyone else.

CG xxxx


----------



## Debz1965

Hi CG

Yes we have moved and slowly settling in, we just need to get our house in Wales rented out or covering rent and mortgage is going to become a financial strain and wipe us out!   

Everything is going OK with me... last week my girl weighed 4lb 10oz and the boy was 5lb 1 oz, so good weights with hopefully another 3 week to go still... they will only let me go to 38wks here, if I had not had them before hand then I will be induced!

How are your adoption plans going?

Hello to everyone else... it's very quiet on here thesedays

Debs xx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hi Debs

Only three weeks to go - how exciting!  I was wondering how you were getting on.  Glad to hear that everything is going well - what good weights too.  Wishing you lots of     for the birth and looking forward to hearing all about them once they are born.

CG - how are you, and how is the adoption process going?  Hope all is well. 

We're all fine and, if anything, even more besotted than we were before with wee sweetheart.  

Hi to all other goldies too.

Ellie


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Debs and Ellie, adoption process going very slowly at the moment due I think to staff shortages in the local authority/adoption team! In some ways I'm not too bothered as it's given me time to feel stronger in myself after tx. I don't think I'd realised just how draining it was at the time.

We've sent our application form in and are now waiting for a prep course. DH and I need to start helping out at Rainbows, brownies, cubs or a nursery to gain a bit more experience with children we don't know as it's something our LA is keen on. Apparently time with nieces, nephews and god children isn't enough   Still we'll do anything if it helps convince them we'll make good parents! 

Debs - I hope the next few weeks go well and that your little boy and girl arrive safely. I can't wait to hear all about them   Good luck in renting your house out too - hopefully now that Spring's arrived the housing market will start to pick up again. 

Ellie - I bet your little girl brings you lots of joy! She's at a lovely age now too. Glad to hear all well with you.

Enjoy the sunshine everyone.

CG xxxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hello CG

I am sure that you will be fabulous parents.  Hope that you don't have to wait too much longer to make some progress with adoption although I think I can understand what you say about needing time to recover from tx.  Even though I got a BFP on our last cycle, I think it's taken me a while to recover physically and mentally from all the tx, and I am finding it hard to get back on the rollercoaster for FET.  We are totally besotted still with our wee sweetheart - and I still can't believe she is ours.   Today we were painting pictures and we both had a ball.  I ended up with more paint on my clothes than she did.   


Debs - hope all is still going well.  


Ellie


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Ellie - thank you for your kind words - can you write me a reference when I need one   Well we've finally got on the prep course and start it in mid May   One step closer  

Debs - just wanted to wish you well for the coming weeks. I know you'll have your hands full when your babies arrive but let us know they've arrived when you can.   

Hi's to all my fellow goldies who no longer post. Hope you're all well. 

CG xxxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Dear CG - you can quote me anytime     Glad  to hear that you are making progress.  The best things are worth waiting for.    

Debs - hope all is going well.  Please keep us posted.

Hello to everyone else too.

Ellie
xxx


----------



## Debz1965

Hi all

Just a quickie to let you know that Isabelle and Connor were born by C-Section on the 25th April, after 14 hrs of labour the doc said I had not progressed enough, thank goodness I had already had the epidural done (yep I am a woos with pain!)

We got home late Tuesday evening and still trying to settle in with them.

I hope everyone else is good 

Take care

Debs xxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Dear Debs

Way-hay - what fantastic news - congratulations !!!                                

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85][/move]I am so pleased for you all - wishing you many, many happy times together.

Ellie

xxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Debs,

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! 

So glad Connor and Isabelle arrived safe and sound  14 hours of labour and then a C-section doesn't sound much fun but I'm sure they're worth it 



Ellie - hope you're well. It must be difficult trying to decide on stepping back onto the tx rollercoaster. Do you think you will?

We start our prep course in a week so busy reading up 

CG xxxxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Hello

Just wanted to pop in a send huge congratulations to Debs on the birth of her twins!
     

Hope you are doing well Debs and big kisses to Isabella and Connor xxxx

CG, delighted to hear that your adoption plans are on track and that you start the prep course soon. Have you found anywhere to help out at yet? I'm glad that you've had some time to get over your tx etc - as you say it does take longer than we think, but with something new to focus on it gets much easier. Wishing you tons of luck for the rest of your application. Keep posting updates on here won't you?  

Ellie, I gather you're trying to make a decision regarding going for FET. It must be difficult to try and decide, when you're having so much fun with your little one. You'll know when you're ready and there is no reason to rush into it. I remember one of my consultants once saying that i could have our frosties transferred to the UK! This might help if your clinic has an age limit. Or I'm sure you could have them transferred to another European clinic. Good luck with deciding and in the meantime, keep having fun!

I wonder if any of the other Goldies look in on this thread? I do from time to time but have held off posting for one reason or another.
Hope Goldielocks, Ultra and Hollysox are well and everyone else.

I'm not sure how long it is since I posted but a quick update from me. After our 2nd DEIVF chem pg in Feb 08, we took a long time to decide that we didn't want to give up and went to IM, Barcelona in Dec 08. In the meantime we discovered I have raised NK cells so I was taking steroids, clexane and aspirin, and DH had a test which indicated chromosomal problems so we had PGD, resulting in one normal embryo. We got a BFP but unfortunately had a silent miscarriage at 6 weeks which wasn't finally confirmed until 9 weeks. This was in Jan/Feb 09 so it's been a very tough few months. We haven't ruled out further tx but at the moment we're taking a break from it all (still keeping up with FF though!). I'm expecting a grandchild in July so that's the major reason for the break, and I couldn't think of a nicer reason! I'm also starting a part time reflexology course this month and we're planning to get a puppy in August. So there's lots of things to keep us busy!

Lots of love
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## ULTRA

Congratulations Debs on the birth of your twins - welcome to to club! 

Mrs Bunny -   so sorry to hear about your miscarrage, please don't give up hope!

I don't get much time to myself these days, so I have not been on FF for some time. Tempus fugit and I can't believe my little Beanies are now 18 months old!!! Both are healthy thank God, now that Philipp had his OP to put his testicle in the right place. Both are very lively with Amy Louise the bossy one. She has a phase where she always wants the toy Philipp has, but he is so sweet and mostly gives in - only his vacuum cleaner he does not part with (lets hope he still loves cleaning in 10 years time).
We enjoy Tumble Tots and Musicbox (singing/dancing for under 5s) and have bought a climbing frame now the furniture are not high enough (they use the parcel tape I put across our CD racks as ladders .
The first bumbs/bruises/scratches were very hard for me, but can't be avoided - yesterday  gave me the fright of my life when he suddenly stood next to my bed at 3am having scrambled out of the sleeping bag and climbed out of his huge Boori Sleigh Cot bed. As we thought they are not capable of doing this yet the top stairs gate was not shut - it will be now!

So, enough gibberish from me, we are off to our summer holiday to see the grandparents in Germany next week and I have not done any packing yet.

Take care and good luck in whatever you are doing

-ULTRA-


----------



## Hollysox

Hello....remember me ?  It is almost a year since I last posted on here !  I had to stop posting for the sake of my mental health and also on doctors orders....I was very fragile and almost lost the plot big time  

But I feel stronger now.....and wanted to come back and see some friends.  I haven't been through many of the posts yet so it will take some catching up with.  

A quick update on me though....after my m/c last September I couldn't face trying again but eventually I felt a bit better and the urge to get back on the rollercoaster was strong...so I tried in Jan 09 but sadly it didn't work...then again in June 09 but again my embies didn't stick....I am going to try again this year but it depends on af as after coming off the meds she has gone a bit off course...I guess I cant stop trying ladies.  The longing and the desire to be a mum is too strong for me to give up on...so I shall jsut keep going until I get to be one of the lucky ones  

Mrs Bunny....I want to say how sad I was to hear of your m/c and I pray you are beginning to feel stronger now ?  Have you become a grandma yet ?  I hope you can find some comfort with your grandchild....and also your puppy who looks adorable.  Sending you love  

Debs, my goodness how wonderful to have your twins with you now....they look beautiful and you must be so proud....congrantulations  

CG...hi to you   Wow what an awful lot to go through to adopt a child !  It will be worth all that hard work when you get your new family with you.  Sending you lots of love and   

Ultra....your twinnies are keeping you busy   You'll need eyes in the back of your head !!!  Hope you had a good holiday ?

I have written this but am not sure if anyone even comes on here anymore ?  Oh well, maybe someone will  

Take care of yourselves.....

xxx


----------



## Debz1965

Hollysox - Nice to hear from you hun and glad to hear you are feeling loads better... I am so sorry your recent tx was not successful and had to go through all your cr*p and     that your next tx will be more successful. A friend of mine kept going at it and is now preggie, she was like you very determined!

Please remember 1 baby is hard work, twins are even harder, so remember when you are having more than 1 embie transfered  I find it difficult and I have support of a partner, there is no way that I could cope with 2 of them on my own....

Hello to everyone else, I don't post on here much as I don't think anyone reads it much 

The twinnies are doing fine, Connor has mastered rolling over today, he has been attempting it for weeks now and finally got the hang of it today 
Isabelle is a bit behind him on the development stakes (perhaps she is more intelligent, as she takes in everything around her)  

Take care everyone

Debs xxx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi Debs (and everyone else !!)

Thanks for popping onto say hello  

Yes I can imagine twins are VERY hard work   I suppose in effect even one embie could split and end up twins   I suppose if I end up with twins I would just have to learn to cope...I have a big family so they'd be there to help out if needed....just got to get the baby (ies) first though   I hope your friends pregnancy is going well...how many attempts did she have in the end ?  Whatever, she got there in the end eh !!!

Yeah for Connor learning to roll over today....  He is obviously a very determined little boy   I'm sure Isabelle could do the same if she wanted to but maybe she is just more laid back over things !  They must be a joy to watch though..you are truely blessed....

You take care Debs and love to you and everyone else out there....


----------



## Ellie.st

Hi Hollysox

Great to hear from you - I was wondering how you were getting on.  I am sorry you have had such a hard time but I take my hat off to you for being such a determined lady.  Remember - you never know what might be round the corner.  I will keep everything crossed for you.


PS: Debs - the twins look adorable and I can't believe how big they are already. 

PPS: CG - hope things are moving forward with the adoption process.

We are fine here.  Wee poppet is getting bigger and cheekier by the day but we are still totally besmitten.    Still officially on the countdown to a FET although to my shame I am finding the prospect of getting back on to the rollercoaster very hard and keep prevaricating. 

Hello to all other goldies.


Ellie


----------



## Debz1965

Ellie - great to hear things are going well with you, good luck with your FET.....it's tough getting back on that 'rollercoaster' - sounds like your little one is coming on leaps and bounds 


Hollysox - Yep 1 embie could well split  My friend has had about 4 attempts at fresh cycles and this last one finally worked for her, as she got preggie last year but sadly it not progress for her... I am so pleased and she has the one baby on board. 
You are lucky to have a nice big family to help out, sadly I live away from mine, so no baby sitters on hand for an evening out to the cinema etc..... or any friends really close by either as we only moved to Kings Lynn about 5 months ago, so I don't know anybody here   ohh well hopefully I will get to the under 1's group in Sept at the community centre and meet some other people there!

Apparently talking to my mum tonight Connor is very advanced for his age! - I thought he was as if you stand him on his feet on the floor he tries to actually walk, plus he can stand on his feet for ages before his knees collapse! Where as Isabelle can only stand for a few seconds before her little knees give in!

Catch up soon everyone 

Debs xxx


----------



## Hollysox

Hello Debs and Ellie...hope you and your bubs are all ok today ?  Hi to all the other goldies out there too on this rainy miserable day  ...well it is here in the North East anyway  

Ellie....wishing you lots of luck for when your FET takes place....it would be wonderful to have a little brother or sister for your wee poppet.  I'm sure once you get under way with tx you will be fine.  Like riding a bike eh    Yes I suppose I have been down but definitely not out....I am not giving up yet hun....I just find it harder sometimes than others to stay positive.  It gets VERY hard sometimes that's for sure !  I have a drawer full of unused baby clothes just waiting for my bubs to come along    

That is wonderful news about your friend Debs !  She must be sooo happy....  It's a shame your family are so far away from you though....  I hope you do manage to meet some new people when the twinnies start at the under 1's group next month though.  I am sure that will help you feel less stranded  

Wow Connor does sound very advanced for his age !  He is going to be a strong determined little chap....where as Isabelle sounds more like a little lady, delicate and refined    They will keep you busy as they grow that's for sure 

Has anyone read in the paper today about that woman who is pg with 12 babies ?  Cant remember what country she lives in but it's not here or the USA....What a risk she is taking     I hope things do work out ok for her obviously but I have serious doubts she will keep all her babies....How she got to be pg with 12 babies is a puzzle to me too.... 

Well that's it for today...hope you will both keep popping on from time to time ?  I am only posting on this board for now though cos I dont feel up to any others just yet cos they are too big  

Take care,
xxx


----------



## Debz1965

Hollysox - it's been lovely here in East Anglia - I have got 2 loads of washing dry outside... infact I was going to take the babies out for a walk, but it was really too damn hot!
I am hoping it stays nice for tomorrow as I want to take them to baby clinic to get them weighed and it's quicker for me to walk than to faff around with car seats as they clip onto the pram, plus I am not sure exactly how they go in the car as dp always does them!   

12 babies..... not heard of that story yet.... I would be very surprised if she keeps them all as well and how the hell would you cope with even 6 or 8 babies? She must of had fertility treatment there is no way an egg would split into 12 or even 2 eggs splitting that many times!

Phewww back to my bottle of beer and wind down before bedtime 

Debs xxx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi Debs   

We must be a day behind your weather here ! It's hot and sunny here today    Too hot though, I cant stand it !!!

How did the babies come on at their clinic today ?  I hope you were able to take them in the pram.....I'd have no idea trying to put one of those car seats in either  

That woman with the 12 babies...it said they didn't know if it was from IVF or from having ovulation induction.  I cant see any clinic putting so many embryos back so I reckon they have had the ovulation meds and then had   and hey presto !!!  Very silly if you ask me because it is so dangerous for her and the babies...if any survive !  As you say, how would anyone cope with that many babies    Look at the American woman who had 8 though...she was VERY lucky they all lived but what a situation to cope with....eeeek !!!  As I say, I will be very happy and fulfilled if I can just get one baby to keep !  Any tips you can give me Debs   You are a Reprofit success so any thoughts would be very welcome hun   

Catch you later then....
xxx


----------



## Debz1965

Hollysox - it's been roasting hot here again today infact hotter than yesterday!

They got on OK thanks at the clinic Connor weighs 15lb 2oz and Isabelle is 14lb 11 so getting nice a chubby! 
Apparently my brother only weighed 20lb at 2 years old..... to look at him now you would never think it he is a right bruiser!

After my biochem last March, all I did different was take Aspirin on the FET. I stopped Accu as it did not seem to make me feel better infact I used to dread the sessions and not enjoy them or the horrible sensation.
In total all I took was the usual meds, Oestrogen, Progesterone, Steriods and Aspirin....I guess I was lucky that we had 2 embies to freeze and even though 1 was a grade 2 on defrosting it still stuck... I often wonder which one of the babies is grade 1 and 2 .... lol

Right off to wind down and watch a bit of TV before bedtime 

Debs xxx


----------



## Hollysox

Debs...hello again !  So glad both bubs are filling out nicely !  Bet they are sooo cute !  They certainly look it in their photo  

Yeah I have done everything you did hun....I was actually thinking of not taking aspirin cos it upsets my tum something rotten.  I just dont know what to do for the best.  I suppose in a way, it is just down to luck and if it works it works....PLEASE GOD, let this next attempt of mine work        Surely my luck has to change for the better soon eh ?!

Better go and have my bath before the water is cold  

Take care and enjoy the weather....it's been raining here today


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi everyone, long time no speak   I do pop in from time to time to see if any of you have posted so keep posting everyone!

Hollysox - so sorry hun that you've had such a difficult year, I admire your strength and determination    I wish you every success with your next treatment.    Will you be going back to Reprofit? I hope they can work their magic for you   

Ultra - lovely to hear from you, so pleased all going well for you and your little ones.

Mrs Bunny - so sorry for your loss earlier this year.    I hope your grand child arrived safe and sound and you're enjoying lots of cuddles   How is the reflexology course going? 

Ellie - so pleased your little one is doing well and still the apple of mummy and daddy's eyes   Like others have said there's no need to rush with your frosties - it needs to feel like the right time for you. 

Debs - Connor and Isabelle look so sweet. It must be really tiring with twins but I bet they're worth it. I'm sure you'll make friends soon where you are. Connor sounds really advanced - sounds like he'll be mobile before you know it  

All going fine for us adoption wise. We finished our prep course in June and are 2 visits through our home study. Hoping to go to panel for approval in January! Although it's taking a while DH and I are making the most of being a two-some for a while. Knowing we will have a family some time through adoption is great and makes the passing months easier. Having stepped off the roller coaster I've also found the old "me" again   

Take care everyone, CG xx


----------



## Debz1965

CG - Great to hear from you hun  and it all sounds like it's going OK... enjoy your couple time now as once you have kiddies you will lose that and everything wil revolve around your little one/s  Keep us updated on your progress hun and I bet you feel loads better for stepping off the rollercoaster as well.... deffo no more tx for me!  2 the same age is more than enough to cope with!


Hello to everyone else  

Lunch time for the babies before baby clinic! - wonder what the chunky monkeys will weigh this week!

Take care everyone

Deb xxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi everyone - just checking in on my cyber buddies. I hope all well with you.

We've clocked up 5 home visits already, social worker very nice and giving us positive feedback so keeping our fingers crossed that everything continues to move along. Hoping to get to approval panel by January  

CG xx


----------



## Debz1965

CG - It's great to hear that things are progressing for you hun, keeping everything crossed that Jan gives you that approval. How long after Jan does it take to get a child? What age child/baby are you hoping to get?

Deb xx


----------



## goldielocks

Hello everyone 

Thought to would pop on and say hi...good to see everyone's news..Debs your twins are gorgeous, I'm sure they keep you very busy but entertained !! 

CG - delighted that things are going well with the adoption process..I hope things continue to take you nearer to being parents and I'm sure you will do a great job...January is not far away now

Hollysox, so good to hear that you are OK and have taken some time out for yourself. I really admire your resilience and strength to keep going with treatment - Are you having treatment at Reprofit ? they do seem to get very good results so let's keep everything crossed - it has to be your time soon...

Hi to everyone else too...sorry to be such a stranger..as you know we moved to W Australia a year ago and regretably it's not working out as well as we hoped which has been difficult to come to terms with given the enormity of the move...I'm finding working full time in my current role is just not a positive experience ( I'm a dr and the health service here is just really badly managed ) and unfortunately my husband can't even get a job in the current climate. Plus there are heaps of other things here which don't work for us and the cost of living/property is astronomical...the weather is great but by itself that's not enough. So to cut a long story short it looks as if we will come back to the UK early next year perhaps February time. To be honest I'm quite relieved..it was hard to come away with Angharad and leave our family and friends and I do feel quite isolated here even though we do know a few people but we lack support here and with a little one even though my husband isn't working full time it's very hard...

Angharad's good though, now 17 months old, walking and talking now, increasing numbers of words each day and she's generally very happy. She goes to a nursery for a few sessions per week and seems to really enjoy being there 

Anyway we will get to experience one further Aussie summer and that will be nice. Currently trying to save up the funds to get back again. 

I'll try and keep in touch a bit more - I think I've been a bit down and flat and am only just coming to terms with things and picking up again 
Good to hear everyones' news
Best wishes to all
Goldielocks


----------



## Hollysox

Hi everyone...hope you are all ok ? Listen girls..I need your help big time ! My af is acting up and I cant start any tx until it comes so please, please please will you do an af dance for me ?!!! I've got out all my white undies in the hopes that will help things along but a bit of dancing wont hurt either....may aswell do one for myself while I am here eh ?

[fly]          [/fly]

Goldielocks hello there ! I am so sorry that things haven't worked out for you as you'd hoped they would in Australia....at least you tried it though. I hope you can get organised soon for your return to the UK by February as planned....Australia is always plugged as 'THE' place to go but it doesn't work out for everyone sadly. My eldest sister and her family emigrated to Adelaid but could only manage to stay there for 4 months. She was pg at the time and my brother in law just couldn't get a job even though he'd been promised one...the deciding factor to come home was cos she wanted to have her baby in the UK incase they found it harder to come home with him if he'd been born there....Anyway, at least you have one more Aussie summer to enjoy...it's been rubbish here ! It will be lovely for you to get back to your family though and for them to see Angharad again....she looks a little cutie in her photo  My goodness I cant believe she is 17 months old now...where does the time go ? I wish you all the best for your move though but in the meantime please keep in touch ! I know I have a nerve to say this after going AWOL for so long 

In answer to your questions goldielocks and CG..yes I will be back at Reprofit for tx....I have had offers from my UK clinic...4 in total in this last year would you believe ?! But I dont have much faith in them to be honest plus I cant afford their cost of tx....The doctors at Reprofit are lovely and I pray so hard they can work their magic on me too....   

CG...that is fantastci news that you may get to adopt soon....January will be soon here ! That is so exciting and I am over the moon for you both...  Keep us up to date on what's happening wont you ?   

Ultra hi hunny and thank you so much for the pm...I have looked at that article you sent me details of....very interesting isn't it ?! I'm glad your 2 beanies are coming along so well...cant believe they are almost 2 though !!!

Hellos also to Debs and the twinnies, Mrs Bunny and Ellie and your wee poppet and anyone I've unintentionally missed out....keep well and keep safe everyone.

Lots of love xxxx


----------



## Debz1965

Goldielocks - So sorry to hear things are not panning out in Oz.... I know how difficult and expensive it is moving countries as my ex hubby and I moved to California for a while but that did not work out (his job) as I only had a visa to reside in the country so could not work... very boring!
I hope your move back to the good ole Blighty goes smoothly and enjoy your last summer there before heading back to the bleak UK in Jan/Feb 

Hollysox - I don't know how to get those little images moving across the screen but here are some for you to help with your AF                

Take care everyone 

Debs xxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi everyone, 

Well we've finally got a panel date for approving us as adopters! It's December 11th so not too far off   The wait then begins for a match to 1 or 2 children under the age of 4! We don't know how long a wait we'll have it could be a few months or 2 years but being approved will be one step closer to being a family. So keep your fingers crossed for us that all the relevent checks come back in time! We had medicals yesterday and all our references have been sent forms to fill in about us  

Goldielocks - it's lovely to hear from you   Sorry to hear life down under hasn't been all you expected it to be but you have at least tried it and won't need to look back and regret what might have been. Like the others have said make the most of that sunshine - you won't get much back here   It's hard to believe Angharad is 17 months old already - where does the time go?! I bet she's keeping you busy! Having family and friends on hand to help out a little when you return to the UK will make life a lot easier I'm sure. 

Hollysox - I truly hope Reprofit can work their magic for you - it certainly must be time for your luck to change    Shame it's a bit cold for white trousers as well as white knickers! Here's a little AF dance for you - hope it works  

        

Debs - I certainly don't regret stepping off the IVF rollercoaster - I hadn't realised just how tired, down and generally sad it made me until we finished! Stopping was a huge relief in the end and now we are looking forward to adoption without any regrets for what might have been. 

Hi's to Ellie, Ultra, Mrs Bunny and anyone else I've missed.

CG xx


----------



## Hollysox

CG that is fantastic news !!!!!!!!!! Woooo hooooo     I pray everything falls into place for you hun and that they find you your family very very soon  Do you and DH have any thoughts on whether you'd like 1 or 2 ? Just to know that hopefully soon you will have the family you have longed for must be so exciting...there are 1 or 2 little kiddies out there just waiting for you to be their mummy and daddy......  I had also considered adoption but was put off because of my age and being single...they say it doesn't matter but maybe it does ! That's why I feel I need to plug away at this dream as it is my only real chance of being a mother.... 

Af is still playing hard to get but thanks for the dances so far...I'm going to do another jig now to see if it shakes something up !!! Oh Debs, to make the little icons move just highlight the ones you've chosen and click on the +M button....at least I think it's that one!!!
[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]         [/move] And if that doesn't work I'm going to have a major  !!!!!

hi to all you other ladies out there....I hope you are all ok ? Anything planned for the weekend ? I'm at work unfortunatley  Still all goes into the making a baby fund.....

Take care xxx


----------



## Debz1965

Hollysox - [move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]               [/move]

There you go, thanks for the tip 
Nothing exciting planned for the weekend, dp is on hols from work next week... so we will have some days out I expect.

CG - That is fab news, lets hope they place a child/children with you very soon 

Hello to everyone else 

xxx


----------



## Hollysox

Thanks Debs for the dance....still no signs so getting stressed BIG time now.....this is all I flaming well need....   My af has gone haywire since the failed tx in June    Aaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrgggggggggh

                          

On a skive from work at the moment..best get back I suppose


----------



## Debz1965

Hollysox - I hope it comes very soon for you xxxx


----------



## Hollysox

Woooo hoooo AF has FINALLY arrived      I was getting really worried but thankfully it has come along after all the jogging and bike riding and of course dancing on here !!!  Thank you ladies for your help    Tomorrow I begin what I hope will be a successful treatment so fingers and toes crossed....

Hope everyone has had a good weekend ?  The weather here has been glorious today - just right for those taking part in the Great North Run !!!  I felt really guilty not running tho  

Take care xxx


----------



## Debz1965

Hollysox - I will be keeping everything crossed for you hun xxx


----------



## yonny

................as will I hollysox!! 

Hi and hugs to everyone - sorry Im rubbish at posting at the mo but I do read up on you all!!

lots of love
Yonny xxxx


----------



## Lynn E

Hi everyone, don't post that often but still keeping an eye on the board for any good news. 

I am due to go off to South Africa in Oct to have FET, I have 6 frozen embryos left from my last treatment. Feeling very positive as I keep dreaming about other people having babies,  last time before I had treatment I kept dreaming like this and came back pregnant (but miscarried), hopefully this is a good sign for me or other people trying to get pregnant.  I shall keep you posted.

Good luck Hollycox.

Lynn E


----------



## Debz1965

Lynn - I had a bio chem for my first pregnancy, then on my FET they stuck around....Fingers crossed that the same happens for you 

xxx


----------



## goldielocks

Hello everyone   

Good to hear from people recently and catch up with everyone's news..thanks so much for your positive coments and support about our migration stresses..it's helpful to hear that it doesn't always work out for everyone in a new place even when people suggest it will...we're all different I suppose and what works for us is bound to differ. Unfortunately being here in Oz at this time in our lives just isn't working for us..as I have said before..it really makes you appreciate the things we had before in the UK. I am now focusing on moving on with our plans to return and how we can manage that financially and practically.    

Hollysox - so good that your af is here at last - now you can get into your treatment schedule and get things moving - I really hope that you will be successful this time...I hadn't appreciated that you were a single person undertaking all of this...I really admire you and I really hope that you can achieve your goal...it has to be your time now...my sense of IVF is that in a way it has a statistical element to it sometimes - eventually the odds have to fall in your favour..I really do hope so, you are so commited to having a little one and I'm sure you have so much to give...

CG - good news from you too...not that much longer to go before you get something really tangible to plan around..December 11th is no time at all away...10/11 weeks is it ?? 

Debs - good that all is well with you too...you are a great advert for the success of the care that Reprofit can give...reassuring for Hollysox..hope life with the twins is going well and you are getting enough sleep. How do the twins sleep? I think Angharad was still waking for a feed in the middle of the night at the twins age.  
Lynn E  - good to hear from you. Please keep posting and let us know how things go for your this time.. goes...       

No other major news from here, just wanted to keep in touch and say I'm reading the thread fairly regularly even if I don't always have the energy to post but it's a great thread and we should keep it going...It feels that we have shared a lot here over the last 3 years ....

Tea time here - Angharad's in bed - take care all and I'll keep in touch
Goldielocks


----------



## Hollysox

Afternoon ladies - hope you are all doing ok today ?

It's nice to see more names on site again...I really hope we can keep this thread going  

I have started my meds and plan on having a scan next Friday before heading off to Brno during the next week for FET....I so pray it works properly this time round.  Thank you for all your good wishes I really do appreciate them    I'm going on my own this time again...I went alone in June and managed ok...actually met a lady from Belfast on the bus from the airport to the hotel    So, not totally on my own last time...maybe I will bump into someone this time too ?  I am ok about the place though since I have been so many times now...this will be my 6th visit to Brno...one sales assistant in Tesco there must think I live there as I always seem to get served by her    Just a shame I cant speak the language though....I can manage the basics but thats all  

Lynn E - I am sorry to hear about your m/c   I pray you will be luckier when you go in October to collect your snow babies...just keep thinking positive hun and I pray your dream comes true very, very soon    

Yonny - hi   I'm not suprised you dont have much time to post looking after your 2 gorgeous girls....It is lovely you popped on though and thank you for the good luck wishes  

Debs - hi to you too and your 2 precious bundles...hope you are all doing ok ?

Goldielocks - I'm so glad you are feeling more positive about your move back here    You will be back before you know it    How is Angharad today ?  Keeping you on your toes no doubt    Thank you also for the good luck wishes for my treatment  

CG - still counting down for December ?  With all the Christmas stuff in the shops it will hopefully make it feel closer again    It will be so exciting when things begin to fall into place    

Better be going then...Take care xxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hollysox - good luck for your scan this Friday.     This really must be your time     I will be keeping everything crossed for you. 

Goldielocks - I hope your plans to return to the UK are going ok and you're feeling better about making the decision to return. Having a family means you need a good support network around you and if you've left that behind you it must be tough on you and DH trying to make a new life with Angharad in a country so far from all your friends and family.   If you could bring some sunshine back with you next year that would be great! That said September has been lovely here   Should make for a lovely show of Autumn colours this year - some of the trees around us are already turning a lovely shade of red! Yes 11 December will be here before we know it - as long as we can still make this date. Our SW had an op and will be unable to make some of our visits for a while so we'll need to keep everything crossed that it doesn't impact the panel date! 

Debs, Yonny - hope all is well with you.

Lynn - good luck for October. I hope to see good news from you and Hollysox before too long on this thread.   

Love, CG xx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi everyone...just to say all went ok for my scan this morning so all set now for transfer     Just really hope and pray this will be a lucky time for me     

I cant stop though as I'm on a skive from work so better make a move !!!

Lots of love to you all 
xxx


----------



## Debz1965

Hollysox - Good luck for next week and I am sure you will be fine in Brno  sending you lots of     

Goldielocks - ours have been sleeping through the night since they were about 11 wks I think... we do have the odd blip like last night and the night before - but Isabelle is teething so I forgive her even if I am sittting here with matchsticks trying hold my eyes open!
She cut her first tooth last week, which seem to have gone painlessly for her, but they both woke at 4.20am yesterday and she was shuffling/coughing all night I could hear on the monitor.... hope tonight I sleep better!

Just a quickie as we have only had the internet re-connected, been off for the last 10 days.... BT!!!! Grrrrrrr.............  

Debs xxx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi everyone...just to let you know I am officially PUPO !!!  These 2ww's get worse each time round that's for sure....everything went well for transfer anyway carried out by Marek this time....Now the waiting game    Can I ask for any spare prayers to be sent my way to help me keep these 2 precious embies safe, strong and alive.....        I truely need all the good vibes I can get ladies  

I hope you are all doing ok out there ?  Take care and love to you all.....


----------



## mimi41

Good luck hollysoxs, praying it works for you!


----------



## Debz1965

Hollysox - sending you lots of     for the horrible 2ww xxxx


----------



## yonny

Hollysox - hoping and praying that this time its your time sweetie!!!!!!!!!!!                 

I have everything crossed for you!!

Love Yonny xx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Good luck Hollysox - lots of       and      
coming your way. 

CG xxxx


----------



## goldielocks

Just a quick message for Hollysox 

Glad all has gone well so far...love the photo...we will all be keeping everything crossed for you that you get some good news this time 
You certainly deserve it 
Be strong, stay relaxed if you can and just keep going with a normal routine as far as possible... 
Sending lots of     ,  and tons of    for you
XX  Goldielocks


----------



## ULTRA

Dearest Hollysox,

My prayers are with you plus all crossed fingers and toes and good vipes and anything there is.!!!!!

I hope you can take time off from work and rest - this MUST be your time. All the best,

-ULTRA-


----------



## MrsBunny

Hollysox

I've got everything crossed for you too! 
I hope so much that this time will see your longed for BFP. Will be looking out for your news! When do you test?
 

CG, completely missed the news about your panel date, so sorry I didn't say anything! I see it's only weeks away now and I hope your social worker's op doesn't affect it. I'm glad to read that you've had no regrets about stepping off the tx rollercoaster. Hopefully you'll have your family soon xxx

Goldielocks, sorry it hasn't worked out for you in Australia. I always think it's very brave of people to emigrate and sometimes even braver to come home again!

Debs, glad your twins are doing well xxx

Lynn E, what is your news? Are you PUPO yet? Let us know how you're doing.

Hi to everyone else - Yonny and Michelle and Ultra and anyone else lurking
love
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## Hollysox

Just popped on to say a big thank you for all your kind messages.....I am trying to relax and stay positive but last night I had some cramps which felt like af and then today I found a small amount of brown when I went to the loo...sorry tmi I know    Fingers crossed it is implantation eh       I am taking no chances though and am resting up big time...no work either thank goodness !  Sorry for the 'me' post but felt I needed to 'talk' to someone......Will let you know how things turn out anyway and please keep praying for me and my embies....

Sending love and babydust to you all and I hope you are all ok ?


----------



## Lynn E

Hi ladies, been keeping quite on this thread. I am off to South Africa in the next 9 days to use frozen donor eggs. 

On medicated now which I hate as my face is coming up in small spots.

Feeling positive and just hoping for BFP!! Fingers cross Hollysox, positive vibes our way for those undergoing treatment. And really sorry for those with BFN, please, please don't give up hope. 

Lynn E


----------



## Hollysox

Lynn E I wanted to wish you tons of good luck vibes for your forthcoming tx in South Africa.  I hope everything works out perfectly for you and you get that much deserved BFP......Lots of love to you and everyone else one our little thread here....


----------



## Lynn E

Thanks Holloysox for the good luck vibes.

Lynn E


----------



## Debz1965

Lynn E - good luck for your FET, fingers crossed

Hollysox how are you bearing up?
xxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hello everyone - sorry, I haven't been on this site for ages (up to my eyes in work  ).

Anyway:

Hollysox, am keeping everything crossed for you.    

Lynn - good luck with your FET - keeping everything crossed for you too   

Debz - love to the twins, hope all is going well.  I bet they keep you on your toes.

Hello to Mrs Bunny, Yonny and Ultra.  

Goldlielocks - sorry to see that things haven't worked out in Australia but the main thing is that you gave it a try. 

CG - hope your panel doesn't get delayed. Sending you lots of    

Better get back to work now....
Ellie


----------



## Lynn E

Thanks ladies for your well wishes. 

Will keep you posted.

Lynn E


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Lynn - wanted to wish you well for your FET and the 2ww. Will be keeping everything crossed for you and Hollysox      

Hollysox - I hope the 2ww isn't driving you   Good luck hun, keeping absolutely everything crossed for you. I really hope this is your time     

Ellie, Debs, Golidelocks, MrsBunny, Yonny & Ultra - I hope all's well with you and your little ones. 

Still waiting to restart our home study. SW still off sick so things on hold still - not sure that we're going to make panel this year afterall. 

CG xxxx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi ladies......these 2ww's dont get any easier do they ?!  But when the end result is the one you want the wait doesn't seem to bad after all.....

For fear of jinxing myself can I just say I got the result I wanted when I tested !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I honestly thought the worst but and so pleased and happy to have been proved wrong          I have an appointment with my gp today to see if she will give me a sick note for a while so fingers crossed she will..... 

Oh CG that is awful about the delay in restarting your home study....it must be VERY frustrating for you both  !  I hope they get back to work soon and things get moving again    

Lynn - hope all is going ok over in South Africa for you      

Debs, Ultra, Ellie, Goldielocks, Yonny,Mrs Bunny, Lynn and CG....thank you all so much for your thoughts and prayers    I know I have a long way to go yet but the first hurdle is over     

Lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## Debz1965

Hollysox - I PM'd ya hun, but again  I hope you have a nice healthy 8 months ahead of you, and keep us posted on 1 or 2 in there or maybe 3? lol

xxx


----------



## goldielocks

Wow Hollysox - mega news       
I had to read your post twice - such an understated delivery for news that big..but I know what you mean about jinxing things.. 
Absolutely delighted for you - I had a sense this would be your time...
Congratulations to you for your strength and not giving up
Good luck for the coming weeks, we will all be here for you if you need any advice or support  
The rollercoaster begins !!! get ready !!! 

Love to everyone else - especially CG - hope the delays are not too frustrating for you...it's your time too 

XX  Goldielocks


----------



## yonny

HOLLYSOX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     
I had to read it THREE times before I understood!!!!!!!
So very very chuffed for you sweetie - you know I am!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   
Was almost scared to check on here!!!!!!!!    
Oh totally over the moon - going to 'celebrate' with you tonight and have a glass of wine for you as well!!!!!!!!!       

CG      to you lovey!!!

Hi to everyone else!!
love
Yonny xx


----------



## ULTRA

FANTASTIC NEWS, Hollysox, I am sooooooooooooooooo pleased for you   

I will keep on praying for your beanies and have a feeling it will be  

Hopefully you'll get a 3 months sick note so you can keep these feet up and up and up!


----------



## Ellie.st

Hollysox: What FABULOUS news.        I am so pleased for you and will be keeping everything crossed for you.

CG - hang on in there.  That panel will come round eventually and all the waiting will be worthwhile.    


Love

Ellie


----------



## goldielocks

Yes I agree with Ultra 

I wonder if you will be blessed with double trouble        !! 

Thinking of you and hope the GP was supportive 

Love to all for a good weekend 

Goldielocks


----------



## Lynn E

What fabs news Hollysox, congrats, I hope you are feeling ok. Really encouraging news for us Goldie's!

I hope all is well for Debs, Ultra, Goldilocks, Yonny, Mrs Bunny, CG and I am hoping that Hollysox's news is making us feel positive for the future about motherhood as we know it 's not been an easy journey for us.  Yesterday I went for a meal with my hubby, sister and brother -in-law and saw , 3 pregnant women in the restaurant having a meal (not together) and I thought this must be good sign, so fingers cross for me.

I will off to South Africa tomorrow, feeling positive but anxious.  So saying bye for now and keep posted when I get back.

Lynn E


----------



## Debz1965

Lynn - You probably wont read this until you get back hun, but have a safe flight and try and enjoy your time in SA make a little mini break off it as well - that's what we did in the Czech for the week we were there, we did loads of sight seeing stuff and I probably drunk a lil too much as well  

the night before my FET I drunk nearly a bottle of red wine! Worked for us!  

Good luck and I hope you have some fab news to post soon 

xxxx


----------



## Lynn E

Thanks Debz1965, will take your advice, I need to get off this computer and pack.

Lynn E

PS. Your litle girls look soooooooo sweet.


----------



## Hollysox

Hi everyone and thanks for the messages    Sorry I confused you a bit with my cryptic announcement  

My GP has given me a sick note for 4 weeks and will give me more after that to see me to the 12 week mark        She has been so supportive throughout - even gave me an NHS prescription for some meds when it should have been a private one !!!  

I have also booked in for a 6 week scan at my old clinic here in the UK...who have also been so supportive even when I had to move clinics !!!  Please God I get that far and beyond.....you will all be the first to know the result and how many have stuck      Debs..where do you get the 3 from    !!!!  Ok I know it could be possible    Just have to wait and see...I am not greedy though and will be ecstatic to find one safe and sound...any more is a bonus  

Lynn - I realise you will be on your journey today but I am sending you loads of      and     that things work out for you......enjoy the break in the sun too ! 

Hope you all have a good weekend even though the weather is rubbish...well it is here   Got X Factor to look forward to on tv tonight anyway......GO JOE !!!!!!  ( he lives in the same town as me !!!)

Love to you all  xxx


----------



## Debz1965

Hollysox - it could be 4 if both have divided!   nah I hope there is 1 healthy heartbeat in there for you, that will be enough to cope with on your own hun trust me!!  

xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Hollysox

Amazing news!!! I nearly missed it the other day!
        

It's great that your clinic and your GP are being so supportive - I hope you make the most of those sick notes! And then maybe you'll have the confidence to click that button with the B, the F and the P on it! I'm so very happy for you xxxxxx

Lynn E, all the very best for your trip to SA, hope everything goes well for you 

CG, sorry that things are being delayed. I'm sure it won't change the outcome though and I'm expecting good things for you next year xxx

Debz, love the picture of your girls....  ahhh.......

Ellie, did you make up your mind about going for your frosties?

Love to Yonny, Ultra, Goldielocks, Michelle and everyone
Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hollysox - wooooo hooooo         So excited for you! Wishing you a very happy healthy 8 months from now on      Put those feet up and take care of yourself and those embies. So glad your GP has given you a sick note and is being so supportive with your meds etc. You've made my  evening.   

Lynn - good luck in South Africa. I hope you can enjoy the break and that you get a positive result too    
Keeping everything crossed for you. 

CG xxxx


----------



## Hollysox

I have some very sad news to pass on....today I found out for definite that I have lost my precious babies    

I dont want to go into all the details but things started to go wrong last week and today my scan revealed my babies have been lost.  I can not believe I have been so unlucky yet again - 3 miscarriages in 16 months is too much to bear.......

I need to go back to have more bloods done on Friday as I still have a faint + showing so they need to be sure things are going back to 'normal'...I will never be 'normal' again    One good thing (grasping at straws here)....they are going to run some blood tests in about 6 weeks time to see if there are any obvious reasons why I keep miscarrying.  Maybe it is just something simple that can be sorted out    Let's hope so anyway...

Debs and Ultra....thank you both so much for the pm's     Hellos to everyone else and I hope you are all ok ?

Take care,
Sx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hollysox,

I am soooo sorry..

I know it is a nightmare... 

We just have to stay positive and keep on trying in every possible way.

It will be your term.. 

I have friend who had 15 m/c and 16th time is a beautiful boy.. Great thing for her they were all conceived naturally..  but nevertheless it is heartbraking every time you m/c..

Let us know how the tests go.. 

Sending you lots of      and    

Lots of love. Mxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hollysox - I'm so very sorry sweetheart. Life can be so cruel    

You know where we are if you need to talk. 

CG xxx


----------



## goldielocks

Hollysox...  

I'm absolutely devastated for you ...Sending you love and good wishes that you can negotiate such a difficult time 

Take care of yourself

If there's anything any of us can do.. .    

XX  Goldielocks


----------



## Ellie.st

Hollysox  - I am so, so sorry.    

You know where we are if you need us.  

Ellie


----------



## Lynn E

Oh Hollysox I am so sorry to hear about your recent news, loads of  

Lynn E


----------



## Debz1965

Hollysox - I am so sorry to read your sad news hun, you really have been through the mill, sending you tons of   and lets hope these blood tests will show up something, there has to be some kind of reason behind it surely?

You can always PM me if you to sound of lovely, but you know that anyway 
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi ladies and thank you all for your kind messages of support..... 

I went for more bloods this morning to check they are coming down ok but I'm still waiting for the call from the clinic....they were 200+ on Wed so maybe wll be 'normal' today ?  Once they know what they ae we can take things from there I suppose.  There has got to be something wrong with me to keep losing my babies at this stage.....it's just a matter of finding out what and then hopefully   being able to sort it out for next time.....I'll let you know how things go anyway.

I hope everyone is ok out there ?  Lynn - hope your 2ww is going ok and sending you loads of         and praying for a + for you  

Can I ask a favour ?  Can you all help get my bubbles to end in a 7    I need all the luck I can get !


----------



## Lynn E

Thanks Hollysox for kind thoughts ony 5 days to go now.

Lynn E


----------



## Ellie.st

Hollysox -    I've blown you some bubbles too.

Lynn- sorry, I had lost track of your tx - keeping everything crossed that it will be great news in five days.    


CG - any news re your panel yet?  Hope there's been some progress.

Hello to everyone else too - hope it's warmer with you than it is here tonight...    Tomorrow marks my official get-myself-sorted-out-for-my-FET - ie weight off by Christmas and then back on the rollercoaster.  Longing to do it and yet scared stiff at the same time ...


Ellie


----------



## Debz1965

Lynn - not long til your test date... sending you lots of     fingers crossed for you xx

Ellie - Don't talk to me about losing weight.... I am failing miserably.... I get bored at home all day and eat rubbish!
Good luck with your weight loss before your tx 

Hollysox  

xxx


----------



## ULTRA

Hollysox -


----------



## Lynn E

Hi there everyone, only a few days now, even though I have been experiencing a few early signs, my mind has told me that this time it has not worked. I am already making plans to sort my next course of treatment, mmmm. These past treatments has made me put on soooooooo much weight, which means if I am not pg I will have to work hard to loss weight, at least a stone for the next course of treatment as the next will be my last. Me and DH have spent such money on this and feel I can't bear it anyone, feeling too old for this.  Anyway I you all well and those waiting on a 2WW wait, good luck. Shall report back to you my results this Wednesday. Lynn E


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Lynn - wanted to wish you loads and loads of luck for Wednesday - I hope you get a positive result     I remember how tough the 2ww. Stay strong!   

Ellie - well done on making the decision to go back for your frosties   Wishing you all the luck in world when you do your FET. Good luck with the diet in the meantime - I can recommend the Scarsdale diet if you're looking for one   DH and I've lost quite a bit of weight on it this year. Panel date now 15 January! It had to slip a month in the end as our SW was off sick for a little longer than expected. Still with Christmas and New in between it will soon be here.  

Hollysox - I hope you get some answers soon    I've been thinking of you   

Hi's to Debs, Ultra, Mrs Bunny & Yonny

CG xxxx


----------



## Lynn E

Hi CG,  What's the Scaredale Diet? Lynn


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Lynn - it's one where you stick to a set menu for 2 weeks which basically cuts out pasta, bread and potatoes. Ypu can still have fruit though and for once it was a diet that DH and I found easy to follow! I lost a stone in about 6 months and so far it has stayed off so would highly recommend it.  

Hopefully you won't need it for at least 10 months  

CG xxx


----------



## Lynn E

I see, thanks for CG, I will try that if I am not Pg.

Lynn


----------



## Lynn E

Hi ladies, Just to let you know I had a BFN this morning   . So I am off to let my body rest for a couple of months while I plan my last course of treatment. A very big thank you to this thread for all your fab support it has been great and good luck to those with a BFP!!!  I am still very hopefully for the future, I will be a mum one day.  Bye for now.

Lynn E


----------



## Debz1965

Lynn - I am so sorry hunni, be kind to yourself   don't go too mad with the dieting... I did the Scarsdale diet many years ago and ended up ill as it's virtually the same as the Atkins diet (again ended up ill) due to not enough carbs and lots of excersing, I was really slim and very fit, but my brain went to mush and I could not concentrate on my job I had then properly, so please be careful sugar xxxx

  that next time you will become a mummy, this whole thing is so unfair  xxxx


----------



## Hollysox

I have been lying low and reading but not posting..then I saw your post Lynn - I am so sorry      I  applaud you for your courage and determination though and pray your dream comes true someday soon....   Like the others have said - take care of yourself and dont go too mad on the dieting.  Sending you love and      for your next try hun  

Can I send Ultra an exra special  ......you know what that's for..... 

I have to go back to the clinic on Friday as my bloods weren't back to normal when I went last week...think they will be by Friday though...then hopefully they can get the other tests sorted out  

I bought a book called 'is your body baby friendly' after seeing it mentioned on FF.  I have just started reading it and am convinced I have immune issues big time !!!  Just wondering if anyone on here has had any testing done for immune issues like NK cells etc ??  I believe CARE in Nottingham do these tests but not sure if you have to be their patient ?  Any clues anyone ?

Oh and I wanted to say thank you for getting my bubbles to end in a 7 !!!  

I hope you are all ok out there anyway ?  Take care and lots of love to everyone


----------



## Lynn E

Thanks for your kinds wishes, I'll take note of the dieting, take care for now.

Lynn E


----------



## Debz1965

Hollysox - not sure if Nots take patients that are theirs..... I am sure one quick phone call will answer your question though...that test is very expensive though I remember when I looked into it when I had a cons appointment at the ARGC in London... it was something like £800 as it has to be sent to the States for testing...
Perhaps you should wait until you see what the hospital has to offer blood test wise?

xxxx


----------



## penny5

Hi Hollysox

Sorry to hear about your news... 

I have just had immune tests done at at the ARGC last Tuesday and it cost £805.  I had 17 vials of blood taken and it went to Chicago the same day for testing for killer cells etc.  They test the blood with a culture and if you have any of the killer cells etc, they then test them with different drugs to see what works!  I haven't explained it very well but will attach some links for you to research more into the subject.

I decided to have mine tested, as I was 40 in March and had my first 2 IVF ICSI cycles this year, April/May and July/August the first one was LP and the 2nd SP on max drugs.  I had one egg collected on cycle one and 2 on cycle 2 and all fertilised but did not implant.  All of my tests have come back great with FSH of just 4.6.  There are implantation problems, hence my reason for investing in the immune tests. I will find the links for you and post them separately.

I hope this helps...

Penny x


----------



## Hollysox

Hi Penny and thanks for the info....are you a patient at the ARGC ?  Any further info you can give will be much appriciated    I really hope they can get the right combination of drugs to help next time and you go onto having a successful pregnancy hun....    

Debs thanks for your coments too...I have to go back to the clinic on Friday so will ask them about the tests they can do for me...I had a GP appointment this morning and she said the consultant at the clinic had sent her a letter telling her they are going to do some tests on me...She said the letter was very supportive so I'll hold off contacting either CARE or the ARGC until I see them on Friday as you suggested...

Lynn...have pm'd you hun  

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## Debz1965

Hollysox I am sure there is another clinic that does these Chigago tests that is not so expensive as the ARGC.... soz I cannot remember which one it is though... it was a long time ago now that I looked into it.
Maybe Lister?...


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Lynn - so sorry to see your news    Take care  

CG xx


----------



## ULTRA

Hollysox, 

how did your tests go today, do you have any results yet?

Lots of luv from  -ULTRA-


----------



## Hollysox

Hi Ultra

I haven't been able to have any tests done yet.....I went to the clinic on Friday and they checked my levels but they still aren't back to normal yet and cant do the others until they are    Even then I have about 6 weeks to wait before I can have them done I think !  I got your pm too thanks hun    I'll check the info out you gave me  

I must admit I have scared myself with the possibility of the results of any further testing I may need.....For eg if I needed IVIg there is no way I could afford it as it is something like £1000+ per treatment and since you sometimes need more I could not afford it !  I know I am looking too far ahead but even so it is a worry....after spending 7 years TTC and almost all of my savings in the process it is something I dread if the day comes when I cant try any more....my only hope is the clinic here find out what the problem is and they can solve it by using basic treatments......I feel like I am in a black hole with no light at the end if it right now....sorry - having a bad day I guess  

Lynn - hope you are ok ?

Hi to all Goldies out there and hope you are all ok ?

xxx


----------



## Lynn E

Hi everyone, Rose39, Hollysox, Costword girl and Ultra.

I am doing fine doing loads of researching and finding the place to have Immune tested. Hollysox where are looking to have your test done? I am searching around. Rose where did you get tested for NKcells.  

I am still holding strong but busy planning and speaking to professionals for advice. 

Lynn E


----------



## Debz1965

Hollysox, hopefully your blood results when you can get tested will be something that they can sort out as I know IVIG is MEGA expensive and to be honest hun I am not sure it's been proven that it actually makes any difference or not... which is why there is only a few clinics in the UK that use it...

Lynn - I hope you're OK and you manage to sort something with your testing and research 


xxxx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi everyone.... 

Oh Rose...I hope it turns out that those drugs you mentioned can be used if I do have high NK cells....I know there is no way I can find the money for IVIg.  I am so sorry to read of your m/c hun and pray you are luckier next time    

Debs I hear what you are saying hun and thanks for saying it....I NEED to get perspective on all this... 

Lynn the only clinics in the UK I can find that do immune testing are CARE Nottingham and ARGC in London.....I could probably find the money to be tested but then worry about the follow up treatment costs....  

Rose..out of curiosity which clinic did you go to to find out you had high NK cells   

I Have been in touch with my clinic in the CZ and Stepan still says I should have a hysteroscopy so will probably go for that next....I'll ask when I go for my bloods this Friday but doubt they will agree to do it here and anyway...not before my bloods in 6 weeks anyway....argh all delays I cant stand it  

Think I need to chill out a bit maybe......

Sending love to everyone and here's a bit of   for us all


----------



## Debz1965

Hollysox 

Luvie also remember IVIg is antibodies from other people, so if you ever decide that you need it you will never be able to give blood again (not sure if you do anyway) 
Please remember that there is only 2 clinics that test and do IVIg..... that must be for a reason??!!

Did you not have Prednisone, Aspirin and Clexane with your tx with Stepan?

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi Debs.....all I took last time was prednison aswell as the usual meds.....I had a medrol injection after fet also.  Stepan said previously he didn't think I needed heparin (clexane) Tried it once in Feb this year which resulted in a BFN...and said it was up to me if I took Aspirin !  I didn't take it cos it upsets my stomach but mainly cos each time I have taken aspirin I always get a BFN !!!!!!!!!  Debs it seems I cant win hun - which ever way I try    I now bitterly regret not starting to take aspirin when I got my BFP this time cos it could have saved my baby   

As far as the IVIg treatment goes...apart from the price of it I couldn't afford the travel to either Nottingham or London every so many weeks for top ups !!!  Hopefully there is another drug regime I can do that wont cost as much like Rose said....

It never occured to me about never being able to give blood again if I did have IVIg tx    I'm not donating at the moment but have done so in the past...

Still lots to think aboout then...I have an appointment with a fertility counsellor this week so hopefully she can help me a bit to sort my head out.....

Hope you and your beautiful twinnies are doing ok ?  I love the new pic of them..they look so cute  

Take care xxxxx


----------



## Debz1965

Stepan is naughty, he is meant to advise you, not say 'it's up to you' - Ooooo he can be charming in person, but a nightmare on email!!  

Sweetie you cannot know that if you had taken Aspirin it could of helped or not - I do feel for you so much as I know you have been through loads to get this far  
I only found out about the giving blood, when another lady had IVIg on here discovered after having treatment that she would never be able to give blood again.... Not that  do I am a pansy when it comes to needles, let alone having one stuck in me when I don't have to!  

I think IVIg is a med that has to admistered fairly frequently with blood tests being taken regulary to see if you need anymore - that is my understanding of it.....
I have heard good reports on Dr Gorgy and I do believe he used to work at the ARGC, but London is a long way for you sweetie, like you say Notts is a fair way too.
Like Rose says, ask around on the immune threads, I am sure there are people on there who can advise you loads 

We are all doing fine thanks, they can be testing at times.... Connor has got his first tooth now and Iz has 2 teeth...
Connor is now on 2 bottles and 3 meals a day... Izzy is way behind and still on 4 bottles with 1 solid meal so she is making headway now slowly!

I sleep them in their own bedrooms as well now as they kept waking each other up at 5am... things are loads better now they are apart!

Speak soon sugar

xxx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi and thanks for your advice ladies   I will check out the immune boards but am already totally confused by it all  

Why is it all such a huge up hill struggle though   Nothing is ever easy is it ?!  Pity there wasn't a magic wand we could wave eh...   Oh found one  

I think I just need to calm down a bit though and try to get my head together....I think I am using this as distraction therapy cos I cant bear to think about my lost baby or babies for that matter        Hopefully seeing a proper fertility counsellor this week will help me a bit ?  Who knows....

Ah Debs I cant believe Connor and Izzy now have teeth through.....I love to see babies when they have their first teeth showing cos they look soooo cute    What a good idea to seperate them at bed time too and glad it is working so well  

Hi to everyone else too....


----------



## Ellie.st

Hello everyone

Sorry I've not been on the site for a while - Lynn:  I am so sorry about your BFN.      .  Well done for gettting stuck into research.

Hollysox - hope you are doing OK too.    

I'm not an expert on immune testing but I did go to Dr ******* in Harley Street after my second BFN for NK cell testing. He doesn't do the same range of tests as the "Chicago" tests but he does do quite a few. It was about four years ago, and cost me about £750 (from memory) - which included the appointment for the tests, all the testing, plus a telephone consultation for the results.  All my tests came back OK but he gave me a private prescription for his standard protocol in any case, on the basis that, with my history, I might well have had an immune issue which couldn't be tested for.  The protocol was aspirin, steroids and clexane/heparin.  I must admit that I wimped out of taking the treatment - it was just a step too far for me; my IVF clinic (who it has to be said are pretty conservative in lots of ways) said that the steroid dose was quite high, plus I was worried that there might be effects on the baby if I got pregnant.  I do know, however, from the immune board on this site that lots of people do take them successfully. As it happens, I got my BFP on my next cycle anyway.  Hollysox - I know you are concerned about travelling to London for tests: I live in the back of beyond but I did a return trip to the clinic from Edinburgh in one day - a long day but Harley Street was well within walking distance of Kings Cross and I managed a quick look round a few shops as well. 

Anyway, hello to everyone else and hope you are all doing fine.  Debs - your twinnies looks so cute.

Ellie


----------



## Ellie.st

Hollysox/Lynn

Re my post above - for some reason the website doesn't seem to want to show the name of the doctor I went to in Harley Street.  If you pm me, I'll send you his name.

Ellie


----------



## Cotswold Girl

hello you lovely ladies  

Just a quick update from me - we've signed off the report that's going to the adoption panel in January. We're now waiting to hear if our SWers supervisor thinks the report needs to be changed in any way. It was really strange reading about ourselves and thinking that the report will be going in front of a load of strangers! They'll know more about us than any of our friends and family by the time they've ploughed their way our report   Now hoping it's all ok and that we can just concentrate on getting ready for Christmas 

Hollysox - big big   How are you doing? 

Debs, Ellie - it must be lovely preparing for Chritmas with your little ones  

CG xxx


----------



## mimi41

Just a quickie from me ladies.  Early days but i am 10 weeks pregnant and still in a state of shock.  Very tentative about everything and praying all will be ok.

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## Debz1965

Michelle - Congrats, hoping you have a nice healthy 7 months ahead 

CG - Things are moving along for you.. what happens after it's been to the panel in Jan?

Hollysox, how are you doing hun?

I put the xmas tree up today and Isabelle watched me bemused by it all.... now it's been up all day they are ignoring it!  
Connor can now commando crawl and he looks like a wounded soldier that has been shot and Iz can shuffle around a little, so we to be very careful now what we leave on the floor as Connor can get to wherever he wants to, I have stair gates ready to be put up as soon as he takes interest in the stairs, fortunately he seems to just crawl from the lounge to the kitchen at the mo ignoring the staircase!

Hello to everyone, Ellie, Mrs Bunny,LynnE, Goldielocks, Ultra.. anyone I have missed 


Debs xx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hello everyone

Michelle - congratulations.     Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.

CG - sounds like you are making progress.     Good luck with the panel in January.  Make the most of this Christmas with just the two of you because I have a feeling that the next one may be more chaotic     

Hollysox - hope you are doing ok.      You will get there, one way or the other.

Debz - sounds like your little ones are coming on really well.  I hope you are having fun with them.  

We are all fine and enjoying the lead-up to Christmas. I am having great fun doing all the Christmas toddler activities - you should see all the lovely snowmen cards and angel decorations I've made.  (OK, well, wee poppet helped a bit  

Best wishes to everyone - Mrs Bunny, Lynn E, Goldielocks, Ultra, Penny and anyone else reading.

Ellie


----------



## Hollysox

Hi everyone....

I have been lying low again but think of you all often...

This time of year is a very difficult time for me and many others but I wanted to wish you all a very happy Christmas and hope you all have a wonderful 2010...

I will be in touch again once I feel stronger  

Take care xxx


----------



## Debz1965

Hollysox -  

I would like to wish everyone a very Merry Christmas and a happy new year and I hope 2010 brings all your dreams come true    

The babes have had a terrible cold, last week was not good especially as I was ill as well....they seem to be slowly getting better but it's taking it's time going! I hope they are better by xmas!!  

xxx


----------



## mimi41

Merry Christmas to you all.  I hope 2010 brings everyone happiness x


----------



## Lynn E

Hi ladies,

I know I have been very quiet since my treatment in Nov, but would like to wish you all a happy xmas.
LynnE.


----------



## yonny

Hi girls!!
Its been ages since I posted I know   - been really busy here with coughs and colds and different infections! 
Cant believe my two are one tomorrow!!!!!!!  

massive hugs to you all - congratulations on the recent BFP's  

............and huge commiserations to those who havent reached their goal as yet - I sincerely hope 2010 will be your year!!

Happy christmas to everyone

See you in the New Year !

Love yonny xxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Just a quick post as unfortunately life has decided to throw another challenge our way! Our adoption plans are having to go on hold for now as just before Christmas I was diagnosed with breast cancer. This has come as a huge shock not least because I was feeling so well and looking forward to us being approved at the adoption panel later this week. Instead the next few weeks month will involve surgery and chemo   

You great ladies have got me through so much in the past so if you can spare me some positive vibes they'd be much appreciated. I'll be in touch when I'm feeling stronger.

Lots of love,

CG xxx


----------



## mimi41

Cotswold girl so sorry to hear of your news.  I'll keep you in my thoughts and pray things will work out which i'm sure they will


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

CG - I am so sad to read your news - have PM'd you  

Tamsin
x


----------



## Debz1965

CG - Ohh luvvie I am sorry to read your horrible news, sending lots of   and   your way...... I hope the chemo and surgery goes well and that you make a speedy recovery.
Please keep us updated when you can and feel up to it.

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## goldielocks

Hello from WA and a Happy New Year from me to everyone

However primarily I wanted to send my good wishes to Cotsworld Girl - I am so so sorry to hear your difficult news...Really distressing  

I know however that you are resilient and strong and this will stand you well to cope with what is to come  

We will all be thinking of you and please do let us know how you are getting on if you are able or if we can do anything    

Lots and lots of love and best wishes to you

Goldielocks


----------



## Ellie.st

Dear Cotswold Girl

I am so, so sorry (and, I have to say, angry too) to hear your news.       I am sending you positive vibes by the dozen as I type and I will be thinking of you and sending you lots more of them over the next few months as you have your treatment.  Take care of yourself, and please let us know how you are getting on, and if there is anything we can do.  All the best with your treatment and for a speedy recovery.

   

Love and best wishes

Ellie


----------



## MrsBunny

CG, I'm so very sorry to hear that you have breast cancer. And that this has come at the worst possible time as regards the adoption process.
Wishing you all the very best for your treatment. Take good care of yourself and feel good about the fact that you were so very nearly there with being fully approved to adopt, and that you can reach that point again in the future.

I know everyone is different, but my MIL has been having treatment for breast cancer, including chemo, and she's doing very well, better than we'd expected. The treatment regime for this kind of cancer seems to be very well laid out and the prognosis is so often very good. I hope that you get lots of support to see you through this difficult time and if there's anything we can do or say to help, please let us know.

Thinking of you, sending lots of love
Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hello everyone

It's very quiet on this thread these days - hope everyone is doing OK.  CG       

Yonny - I hadn't clicked before that your little ones are Christmas babies like my wee girl.  Hope you all had a great day on their 1st birthday.  Debz - hope your wee ones were better in time to enjoy Christmas too.  

Well, I've climbed back on the rollercoaster for our much-postponed FET and am now getting reacquainted with the joys of d/r. After putting it off for so long, I am surprised to be feeling excited as well as terrified. (And that's before the hormones kick in to make me thoroughly irrational ... ). 

Hello to Hollysox, Mrs Bunny, Lynn E and all other oldies reading this.

Ellie


----------



## mimi41

Good luck Ellie i will keep everything crossed for you


----------



## Hollysox

CG I am so upset seeing your post....I have pm'd you but want to say here that you are in my thoughts and prayers....I cant believe you have been dealt this terrible blow   Stay strong hun and if wishing and hoping does any good then you will be well on the road to recovery very soon....       
Just as a point of interest my friend was diagnosed with breast cancer a few years ago.  She made a full recovery and is back to her old healthy self.....  

Hello to everyone else out there.... 

Ellie...good luck for the ride    I so hope everything goes ok and that your little wee poppet has a brother or sister soon...

Mimi...congrats on your pregnancy hun.... 

I'll pop by soon and write again but in the meantime take care everyone


----------



## mimi41

Thanks Hollysox can't quite believe it yet


----------



## Ellie.st

Hello everyone

Mimi - thanks for your good wishes.  I see you are at 19 weeks already.    (I still can't believe my BFP and she had her third birthday a month ago   ).  Hope everything is going well.

Hollysox - how are you doing?  Hope things are OK.  

CG - more     and     for you.

Hello to everyone else too.

Ellie


----------



## Debz1965

Ellie - good luck with your up and coming tx hun, fingers crossed for you   

CG - I hope your OK lovely and your treatment is going to plan xxxx

Hi to everyone else, sorry just a quick post as I need my bed as my 2 have colds and keep waking in the night!

xxxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hello everyone, thank you so much for your good wishes it means a lot. As does hearing of others who've managed to overcome this awful disease. If you can help me maintain a positive mental attitude that would be great  

Well I'm now just over 2 weeks post surgery, resting and recovering so that I can be fighting fit for the chemo which is due to start in late Feb/early March. I made it out for lunch with DH and the hairdressers on Saturday which was lovely as I'm starting to go a bit stir crazy! It'll be a while before I can drive so am very grateful that I'm getting plenty of visitors to stave off the boredom of being housebound. 

Thankfully the consultant seems very pleased with my progress so far and the results of the pathology on what they removed so the prognosis is relatively good. Like you say Mrs Bunny the treatments of breast cancer seem to have come on a lot over the years and hopefully will be even better in the future.

Ellie - good luck with the downregging. Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you. 

Debs - I hope you got some sleep last night.

Hollysox & Tamsin - thanks for your PMs    

Goldielocks - Are you returning to the UK soon? Seem to remember it was some time soon.

CG xxx


----------



## Debz1965

CG - Lovely to hear from you, I hope the Op and the recovery is not too bad for you. Once you get this horrible Chemo over with then it's the road to recovery 

A friend of mine had the same thing, 5 yrs later she is now falls back into the same risk cat as anyone else, like Mrs B says there is so much more treatment they can do thesedays


Hello to everyone, still full of colds here & teething, so some disturbed nights!!

xxx


----------



## mimi41

CG lovely to hear from you and i pray chemo goes well for you.  Take care of yourself


----------



## Ellie.st

CG - so good to hear from you.   Well done on getting the surgery over with  and I really hope you are getting over your surgery well - I prescribe lots more nice lunches out, lots more pampering, and lots more friends visiting over the next few weeks     Like Debz says, once you get your chemo over with, hopefully there'll be no looking back.        

Well, my d/r is certainly putting my hormones all over the place.  Was I really like this the last three times?  (Can't remember, and DH says he doesn't notice any difference from normal   ).  I'm having to have a medicated cycle (though I wanted a natural cycle) because I'm supposedly too ancient to have a natural one but I can truly say that if I'm naturally menopausal, it hasn't felt anything like this current buserelin experience.   

Anyway, hello to everyone.  Debz - hope your little ones are over their colds soon.  (We're having lots of disturbed nights at the moment too - seem to be lots of bugs around just now).    Mimi - hope you're doing fine and taking things easy.

Ellie


----------



## MrsBunny

CG, good to hear that you are recovering well from you op and that the doctor is pleased with things. I'm glad you're getting visitors to stop you being bored. It'll be good if the weather picks up a bit now with the longer days so you can get out and about a bit more by going for walks. From what I've read, there are various things you can do to prepare yourself for chemo, I'll send you a PM xxx

Ellie, well done for getting back on the rollercoaster! Sorry that the downregging is a bit nasty - i think that it's the sudden drop in hormones that causes the worst effects, which you just don't get so much when you're menopausal. Tips for hot flushes - deep abdominal breathing, either at the time of the flush or anytime should make them not last as long. Are you moody too?!  
Anyway, good luck with everything, keep us informed - do you have a date for FET?

Hollysox, have you got any plans up your sleeve? Did you manage to find someone to go to for immune testing?

Love to everyone - Debz, Mimi, Ultra, goldielocks, yonny, lynne, and those I've forgotten 
Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi ladies....I hope everyone is doing ok today ?

CG...that is such good news on the doctors prognosis hun         I hope the chemo goes ok for you when that starts....each step is a step closer to beating this    I am so pleased you are managing to get out and about too and also that you are having plenty of visitors to keep you company...I just wish the weather would get a bit better for you cos to see a bit of sunshine lifts the mood no end   Stay as positive as you are right now and look after yourself  

Hi Mrs Bunny....how are you doing hun ?  I couldn't help but notice that you'd said you have reached the end of the line with tx.  After all you have been through I fully understand and to be honest I dont think I am far behind you....     I have had some tests done (level 1) and everything came back normal !  Good in a way but frustrating cos I was hoping for a reason for my m/c's...but no    I have been in touch with Dr  but not heard anything back yet....did anyone hear about that woman who had had 18 m/c's and then with his help she gave birth a few weeks ago ?  I know I am grasping at straws but you never know.  Anything is worth a try at this stage of the game !!!

Hellos to Ellie (hope the d/regging is going ok ? I truly sympathise !!), Mimi, Debz, Yonny, Lynne, Goldielocks, Ultra and anyone I have missed....

Take care everyone and love to you all xxx


----------



## Lynn E

Hi there Ladies, I hope all is well, it's been sometime since I tune in giving you an update. I due to have some investigative work done and is go into hospital next week. I feel my journey is coming to end as my firboids  have come back disfiguring my uterus which is not good news for me. I am waiting to see what the consultants say next week, I have already had 5 operatios already to have firboids removed, and don't feel I can face anymore op. Me and DH have been taking about adoption. I just feel I'm just getting too old for this, I properly would of felt different if I did not have the operations and fertility treatment on top. I just want my life back not having to think about injecting my body with another dose of drugs. Sorry ladies to sound so negative but that how I have feeling since my last treatment back in Nov. It sounds like some of you are well, keep focus for your dreams. Lynn E


----------



## mimi41

Lynn


----------



## Hollysox

Lynn...one from me too   If you need a chat anytime then just pm me hun......

Mimi...  hope you and bubs are doing well


----------



## Lynn E

Thanks Hollycox and Mimi, just felt like a little rant. I'm ok with it all, DH though will need to grieve about having biological children of his own. But I am realy dong ok. I am preparing myself for my operation tomorrow. I hops is well with you all. Lynn E


----------



## Debz1965

Lynn - I hope the Op goes well today hun, let us know how you are xxx

Hello to everyone, sorry just a quick post as the children are poorly AGAIN!!

xxx


----------



## mimi41

Lynn good luck for today hun, i will be thinking of you


----------



## Hollysox

Lynn...hope everything went well today ?  Wishing you a speedy recovery   Oh, and rant away anytime hun  

Debz...sorry the babies are ill again.  Hope they are both feeling better soon   

Mimi... 

Hi to everyone else out there too


----------



## mimi41

Hi Hollysox hope you are well hun


----------



## Ellie.st

Hello girls

Just a very quick post as meant to be working  

Lynn - sorry to see you are having a hard time.  Hope your op has gone well and that you will be up and about soon again. There is more than one way of being a mummy. I hope when you are feeling better that you will be able to decide about the next steps, and no-one could accuse you of not trying your very hardest with tx. 

Mimi - hope you and bump are well.  

Debs - hope your little ones are feeling better now.  We also always seem to be catching things too - brought home by dd.  They all seem to be little germ buckets  .  We're all just getting over the last two-week bug which wasn't fun at all.  Never mind, our experience after 3 years is that Dec - Mar is the worst time so it should get better from here on in.

Hollysox - how are you getting on?  

CG - hope your chemo is going OK.     

As for me, well the FET is going slowly but surely.  Had to do extra d/r due to high hormone levels on Day 18 but all is fine now and have just started HRT for the next stage.  It does seem to be going on for ever - OTD won't be until sometime in mid April (fingers crossed we get that far).  Apart from being quite tired and weepy sometimes, the d/r hasn't been too bad apart from the first week.  Have had acupuncture which I think has helped.    

Ayway, hello to any other goldies reading.  Hope you are all having the nice weather we've got.

Ellie


----------



## mimi41

Good luck with fet ellie.  Bump and me are fine thanks, just can't believe i am 23 weeks already


----------



## Lynn E

Hi there Everyone, just to let you know I had my operation and the consultant have given me feedback I was dreading but some how knew the news already. My utertus is so out of shape they thought it not worth me  pursuing further treatment. So me and DH is calling it a day. We will be starting the adoption process in the next couple of months.  I would like to thank you for all your support and wish all the best on your journey to motherhood. All the best Lynn E


----------



## mimi41

Sorry Lynn, i hope you find what you are looking for through adoption.  Thankyou for your support as well hun


----------



## ULTRA

Lynn - so sorry to hear your news. Me too were suffering from fibroids for years, but only small ones my gynaecologist said don't need to be removed.It is common in women who never had children, the womb trying to nurture sth. Luckily it did not affect the embedding process.I hope the adoption process goes well for you both.

CG - how are you? Is chemo going well? A friend of mine had BC and went on later to have healthy DD with ED.

Hollysox - thx for thinking of me, you are always in my prayers.

Mrs Bunny - don't give up yet, you are still only in your early 40s!

Sorry for not posting very often, I still don't get much time to myself and by the time Amy Louise and Philipp are finally in bed (9-9.30pm as DP only home at 7pm) I am ready to drop. They both make good progress with their speech talking mainly German so far as they don't go to nursery yet.Touch wood we had no colds and snuffels either which might be due to my Mum's recommendation always wearing tights under trousers and 3 layers on your arms. Other mums looks funny when I hv to change nappies and we are now the only ones wearing woolly hats and scarfs on the playground, but it seems to work.
P still cries most nights, not even waking up himself just waking me and DP (A sleeps like a log bless her) so we are permanently exhausted and trying to catch up with sleep, but I mustn't complain, I am aware that many of you would love to have sleepless nights especially on a day like today   
We went to church this morning and said thank for our miracles. On 31st March ET is three years ago and our  were answered.

I wish you all well, take care,
 -ULTRA


----------



## Hollysox

Lynn, I am so sorry to see your news hun      I hope your adoption journey is an easy one for you when you are ready to persue it..... 

Hello to everyone out there....Hope you are all doing ok ?  I am still in limbo with everything at the moment and it is driving me   crazy !!!  Hope to have an update soon'ish on my next step.

Take care xxx


----------



## goldielocks

Hello everyone 

Just to check in and say hi, good to hear everyone's news even though I'm sorry it hasn't all been positive
Lynn - I'm so sorry that your news wasn't positive after your op but perhaps it's makes things clearer as to the next step 
CG - hope things are going well and you are staying strong and relaxed - there is a large body of evidence that positive mood helps outcome in breast cancer treatment 
Mimi - glad things are going well for you, I expect you can feel the baby moving now ? 
Hollysox- good to hear from you too and hope that you can negotiate the next step on your journey 
Debs - glad you are OK too..Winter here was a terrible time for Angharad with colds non stop and frequent disrupted nights sleep - the twins look so gorgeous - it must be great to have one of each 
Mrs B - good to hear from you too, hope all's well
Ellie - you're so brave going through more treatment - good luck and hope you're feeling OK  

We're still here in WA despite a very difficult 18/12. I'm working to a shorter term time frame now...rather than viewing it as a permanent move - if it works out good if not we'll feel OK about returning to the UK...my job is still difficult but my husband doesn't want to come back to the UK at the moment and I understand that as his job prospects there aren't good either. Angharad is great and will be 2 on the 28th March. We've having a little party so wish me luck as I feel I'm hopeless at these kind of things. 
I still get very tired all the time even though Angharad sleeps better and can't help thinking it's my age ( now 44 ). I often wish I was 10 years younger and I suppose if I as then I perhaps wouldn't have had fertility issues and might have even tried for a 2nd baby but as it is I'm not and we're not...Both DH and I feel we have enough to cope with and are simply grateful for having had Angharad. 

It's still hot here 29 degrees today but a bit cooler than it was a week or two back 39 degrees - too hot for me. 

Best wishes to all and catch up again soon
Goldielocks


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi everyone,

I'm now 2 weeks post the first chemo session and starting to feel a bit brighter than I have. It's really knocked me for six but then again it's mainly been varying degrees of exhaustion and aching muscles so I can cope with that now I know what to expect. It's difficult trying to accept that bed is the best place to be sometimes as I just want to get back to normal.  

I'm managing to see friends though which is great and this weekend I ventured out for a wander and a coffee with my DH which was great. I'm off out now for a short time - my first time out alone in 2 weeks - as I desperately need to get some birthday cards and don't like anyone getting them for me  

Unfortunately our adoption plans have had to be put on hold for now as Social Services have said we need to concentrate on my getting better first. They've said to come back to them when we're ready but I must admit it was hard to hear.  

Ellie - good luck with the downreg - I hope you're still coping ok with it. Only 2 more weeks to go   I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Lynn - so sorry to hear your news    I had fibroids and in the end was relieved when they told me not to bother with any more tx, if they hadn't I'd still have been trying myself. I found the adoption process relatively easy by comparision to tx as by the time we'd got that far a family was far more important to me that a pregnancy. I hope you are able to proceed with adoption, there are lots of little ones out there looking for loving homes    If I can be of any help let me know.

Debs & Ultra - it's lovely to hear how your little ones are getting on. I hope they are all healthy and bug free now   

Debs - how are you finding your new home?

Hollysox - how are things with you?  

Goldilocks - I hope Angharad's birthday party went well and that you get to feel happier down under. It must be difficult feeling you don't have the option to come back to the UK at the moment. 

Mimi - I hope all's going well with your pregnancy. Stay healthy.   

Mrs Bunny - thanks for your PM I've finally replied, sorry it's taken so long. 

Anyway, I'll leave it there as I want to take advantage of the break in the rain. It looks like we're in for a typical bank holiday weekend - wet!!

CG x


----------



## mimi41

CG lovely to hear from you.  It must have been hard to be told that by ss but hopefully won't be long before you are back on track with that.  I'm fine thanks hun xxx


----------



## Debz1965

CG- Good to hear from you and that your treatment is going OK (as well as it can do) make sure you rest loads, I am sure you are anyway  Chemo takes it out of you!
I wish you a very speedy recovery and that you can get back on your road to adoption very soon  

Goldilocks - wow A is 2 my goodness time flies, I hope her birthday was a success and not stressful!  

Hollysox - How are you?

Hello to LynnE, Mimi, Ultra,Ellie, Mrs B and anyone I missed with my mushy brain thesedays!!

Everything here is OK, Connor is walking now, he looks like a zombie baby at the moment, but spends a lot of time on his feet rather than crawling, Iz is still just cruising around the furniture and needs to pluck up the courgage to let go and balance first..... I cannot believe my 2 are nearly 1 yrs old.. time flies by!

Debx xxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hello everyone

CG      Have been thinking of you and sending lots of     vibes.  Glad to hear that you are feeling a bit better.  Hang on in there - I know from my Dad's chemo that every session you have is one more "ticked off the list".  It must be so hard having to put your adoption plans on hold just now, but you need to concentrate on getting better, and then things will be able to get moving again.      Make sure you get lots of rest, and I hope the weather perks up for the weekend (although we have snow just now  ).

Debz - good to hear that your wee ones are making their first attempts at walking.  It is such a lovely stage for them to be at.  I hope you are enjoying it (in amongst all the hard work 

Mimi - hope you and bump are still fine - time is fairly flying past.

Goldielocks - good to hear from you.  Hope A's second birthday went well.  Hope things will improve for you in Oz.  29 degrees sounds lovely from where I am sitting just now (shiver, shiver ... 

As for me, well. I 'm half-way through my 2ww at the moment.  Three embies on board although only one of them was doing anything after the thaw, and all had lost cells.  It's been a bit harder physically and emotionally than I expected but I'm really glad to have my frosties back with me, and we will take things as they come now.

Hello and  to Lynn, Mrs Bunny, Ultra, Yonny, Hollysox and all other goldies reading.  

Hope everyone has a nice Easter weekend with just the right amount of chocolate!!!  
Ellie


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Debz - make the most of them moving slower than you do  

Ellie - sending lots of positive vibes your way       and some baby dust       Good luck     

Happy Easter everyone   As it can't be a sunny one, have a chocolatey one! 

CG xxxx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi everyone !  This board is busy right now and that is great !  

CG....so good to hear that your on track with your treatment hun and sending you lots of love and good wishes for a speedy recovery....         I hope and pray it wont be too long before you can resume your adoption plans too.      

Ellie.....sending you megga good luck for the dreaded 2ww and the outcome....Really praying for a lovely   for you hun    

Debz...good to hear Izzy and Connor are doing ok....I cant believe your bubs are nearly 1 year old.  Are you planning a party for them ?  If so, good luck !!!!!!  

Mimi...good to know you and bump are doing well.....he/she will be here before you know it !    

Goldielocks...I'm sorry you are still feling unsettled over there in Oz....I hope things work out for you very soon hun    How did the party for Angharad go ??  Did you survive in one piece    I am sure it will have been a great success.... 

Hellos to Lynne, Ultra, Mrs Bunny, Yonny and anyone else I have missed !

I am soon to be back in the Czech Republic to collect my embies....I just hope these 2 decide to stay with me permanently          

Better go cos on a skive from work


----------



## mimi41

Hollysox hi, hope things work out in the czech.  I'll keep everything crossed for you hun


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Good luck Hollysox, if those embies know what's good for them they'll stay with you! Keeping everything crossed that these ones will be all you've hoped and dreamed of. Lots of love and sticky vibes coming your way for your visits to the Czech Republic.

         
     

CG xxxx


----------



## Hollysox

Thanx Mimi and CG   I will give the embies a good talking to when I have them transfered and say Auntie CG says they have to stay with me  

I forgot to wish everyone a happy Easter the other day  

So....

HAPPY EASTER    HAPPY EASTER    HAPPY EASTER    HAPPY EASTER  

Hope everyone is doing ok.....xxx


----------



## Debz1965

Hollysox - Sending you tons of      for your tx hun...... will be keeping everything crossed for you 

Happy Easter everyone 

Deb xx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hello girls

Hope everyone had a nice Easter. 

Well, I did my test on OTD  - and got a ....  .  Still can't believe it ...  

Hollysoz - keeping everything crossed for you.  Tell your little embies that Auntie Ellie says they have to stay put too. 

CG - hope you are doing OK.  How is the treatment going?  Hope you are getting the chance to enjoy some of this fantastic Spring weather.  Look after yourself.  

Mimi - hope you and bump are still doing fine.

Debs - hope the twins are over their lergies now.  (We still have the tail end of a night-time cough here but fingers crossed that most of the winter bugs are over now  ).

Hello to everyone else reading.  Hope you are having a nice weekend.

Ellie


----------



## mimi41

Ellie.st i am so chuffed for you, congrats to you and dh


----------



## Debz1965

Ellie - that is fantastic news, congratulations xxxxxxx    


Nah got coughs, temps and colds back again BUT have been lurgy free for about 5 weeks prior 
Hopefully it won't last long though with this nice weather 

xx


----------



## Hollysox

Ellie...........I have been thinking of you loads over the last few days and praying for this result for you hun....I am over the moon for you !!!!!           Congratulations     

I will definitely tell my embies that Auntie Ellie says they have to stay put too  

My af has begun this afternoon so off on the rollercoaster for me tomorrow with the start of my meds !!!!  Eeeek   

Hope everyone else out there is doing ok ?

Love to you all xxx


----------



## mimi41

Hollysoxs good luck with the meds hun.  I have everything crossed for you


----------



## Debz1965

Hollysox - will be keeping everything crossed for you hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

when are you off to Brno?


xxxx


----------



## Hollysox

Thanks mimi and debz for your good luck wishes  

I'm heading off to Brno on the 28th debz !!!  Am excited but scared......hopefully this time it'll be my lucky time huh ?                      

xxx


----------



## mimi41

I'm praying it will be your time hun


----------



## Debz1965

Have a nice Icecream for me 

Good luck and I really hope this IS your time


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi girls,

Firstly a massive massive congratulations to you Ellie!! I'm over the moon for you. I had a feeling this little embie was going to make you proud       

Hollysox - auntie CG definitely says they need to stay with their mummy and she'll look forward to seeing them in person sometime   Wishing you the very best of luck for the coming weeks. If there's a God he needs to do his business for you now    my friend.    

Debs - I hope Izzy and Connor are over their colds and you're enjoying the sunshine. So many bugs/colds etc around at the moment.

Mimi - I hope all's well with you, over half way now!

Goldielocks, Mrs Bunny and Ultra - hope all's well with you.

I'm doing ok just varying degrees of exhaustion! Too tired to even be able to feel like or enjoy a glass of wine   Still I'm now 2 chemo sessions down - 4 more to go! Mum's been up for a few days so my ironing is under control again   DH caught up in the travel probs but has managed to get home from Germany this afternoon even if he's had to travel for most of the past 24 hours through Holland, Germany, Belgium and France.

Have a great weekend everyone, CG xxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Thanks, CG.  Still can't believe it!!!  Glad to hear that you've got two chemo sessions out of the way.  I'm sure it won't be too long until you are enjoying a nice glass of wine again.  Well done your mum with the ironing too. Bet DH is glad to be home.  Make sure you are taking good care of yourself.  

Hollysox - good luck with your tx.  I am sending you so many positive vibes  for your tx that they may have to shut down UK air space again.  (No, don't worry, I'm keeping them within official safety guidelines)      Not long to go now ...     

Hi to everyone else too, and hope you are all OK.  Have to go now as (relatively) early nights are the order of the day for me at the moment.

Love

Ellie


----------



## Hollysox

Hi Everyone...just a quickie from me as on a skive from work !!!

Hope you are all doing ok ?

CG...almost half way through your Chemo now ?  Well done hun...  It must be a nighmare but if it makes you better it is worth it.....sending you tons of love a good luck vibes for the rest of your tx          

Mimi...thanks for letting me pester you hun   And thanks helping  

Ellie....hope some of your good luck rubs off in my direction    Glad you are feeling ok if a little tired....   

I am hopefully off on Wednesday to collect my embies so please keep everything crossed for me girls...I need as many positive vibes and good luck vibes I can get  

Sorry this is just a quick one and sorry for not mentioning everyone but sending you all      

xxx


----------



## Debz1965

Just a quickie as I am pooped tonight after the birthday celebrations yesterday, very hectic day!  

CG - I hope the rest of your chemo goes well hun, such a awful thing to go through xxx

Hollysox - sending you tons of luck for weds and onwards, I will be keeping everything crossed for you 


Hello to everyone else, soz for the lack of personals but I am really tired

xxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi everyone,

Now 3 chemo sessions down with 3 more to go so around half way through this stage!

Ellie - make sure you rest up. Sending you and your embie lots of sticky vibes     

Hollysox - very very best wishes for your trip and treatment.     that this is your time - it truly should be. 

Sending you lots of baby dust and keeping everything crosses for you - good luck.

      

Hi to Debs, Mrs Bunny, Ultra, Mimi, Goldielocks, Lynne and anyone I've missed.

CG xxx


----------



## mimi41

CG you are being so strong, you are an inspiration to us all here.  Best of luck xxxx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi Just a quickie to say I am back.....Sadly one of my embies didn't survive the thaw so I only have one very precious embie on board......I know it only takes one of course and I am just praying this one is THE ONE.  It was a complete hatching blast I had transfered and was told I have a very good chance so we shall just have to wait and see         I took a pic of my embies and I have never seen one like it before    Hopefully this one will want me to be his/her mummy.....

CG well done on your chemos hun    Half way mark now    

Hope everyone else is doing ok...will catch up properly another day cos still tired from the travelling...never got home until 11pm last night  

Love and hugs to all xxx


----------



## mimi41

I am crossing everything for you hollysox


----------



## Debz1965

CG - I am glad to hear the chemo is going OK (well as it can do!) xxxx

Hollysox - Keeping everything crossed for you, like you say it only takes 1!

xxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hello everyone

Hollysox - sending        to your little embie.  A hatching blast sounds fantastic.  Give it lots of pats from Auntie Ellie, and remind it that we all say that is has to snuggle in tight.  

CG - well done on reaching the half-way stage.  Onwards and upwards from here.     

Well, I have some news too - my 8-week scan last week showed one healthy heartbeat on a beany exactly the right size for dates... and another strong heartbeat, albeit in a very small beany which is obviously doing its best too.  I'm assuming the small one is our two-cell embie, which had been an 6-cell when frozen and was showing no signs of doing anything when it was put back, and that the bigger one is the three-cell.  Not sure how things will pan out, but it just shows that you never know what's round the corner ... 

Must dash now as way behind, but hello to everyone , and hope you are all enjoying May Day.

Love
Ellie


----------



## mimi41

Fantastic news ellie, keeping everything crossed for lo


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Mimi - thanks hun not feeling very inspirational tbh   just having to go with the flow   Tiredness is worst bit and thinking it's going to be like this for another 11 weeks until chemo done and dusted.

We've got a break in Cornwall to look forward to at end of May so hoping that will help keep my spirits up and DH sane!

Ellie - wow those embies were definitely worth waiting for. So pleased they've found strong heartbeat etc for them. What a surprise you must have had hearing there are two   Good luck and take it easy.  

Hollysox - well done on your hatching blast. It does only take one and now all your energies can go into that little one. Wishing you all the luck in the world     

     

CG xx


----------



## Debz1965

Ellie - Wow fantastic news   that your smaller embie/baby keeps growing well, welcome to the twinnie club 

CG- enjoy your break in Cornwall, I know how tiring chemo is by seeing my father when he had it.


----------



## Hollysox

Ellie...what fantastic news hun   You must be so thrilled      Here is praying the smaller one catches up soon    Take care and rest loads if you can (wee poppet allowing !!)

CG...have a lovely time in Cornwall when you get to visit.....the break will do you and DH good I'm sure     

Thanks for the good luck messages too...I really appreciate them    Just praying this one is going to be a little fighter and for once, stay with me    

xxx


----------



## mimi41

Hollysox i'm praying for you to


----------



## Hollysox

Thanks for the good luck vibes    I am going crazy on this 2ww......   They dont get any easier the more you have to go through that is for certain !!!

Hope everyone out there is doing ok ?  Have a good weekend


----------



## Debz1965

Hollysox when is your test date? Sending huge hugs and lots of        to you

I have a poorly Connor at the mo, everytime his nurofen wears off his temp goes up again, poor boy   
  we get more than 3 -4 hrs sleep tonight   

xxxx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi Debz......I am so sorry to hear Connor is poorly.....poor little soldier    I hope he is feeling MUCH better soon....Hope you all managed to get some sleep anyway   

OTD is Tuesday but if I am honest I am not holding out too much hope hun....dont know why, maybe cos I only have the 1 in there    I know it only takes one and the one I had trasfered was VERY good quality...BUT - who knows    I can only hope and pray as I have with all the others that this one chooses to stay with me for the next 9 months                 

Hope you all have a good weekend anyway......lots of love to you all xxxxx


----------



## raphael

Hello Hollysox,

All the very best for your OTD. You are an amazingly courageous woman! Good Luck!! Raphael xx


----------



## mimi41

Hollysoxs good luck hun, i am thinking of you

Debz sorry your lo is unwell, hope things settle soon


----------



## Debz1965

Ahh bless ya postive thinking Hollysox, I hope you are wrong, still keeping everything crossed for you 

xxxx


----------



## Hollysox

Just uploaded my embie.....dont you think it looks like a heart ?    Please stay safe my little one


----------



## mimi41

Hollysox it looks perfect


----------



## Debz1965

Yes it does look like a heart, lets hope this is the one for you xxxx


----------



## Hollysox

Well, my embie decided to stay !!!!!!!!

  For me          

Now all the      vibes I can get to keep it safe would be fantastic    I still cant believe it and really pray all goes ok this time round....

Thanks for all the good luck vibes so far XXXX  Hope you all have a great day.....I know I will


----------



## mimi41

Ooh Hollysoxs i am thrilled for you hun.  See it only takes one and i will pray for sticky vibes hunny


----------



## some1

Hollysox - Congratulations on your BFP!!!! (I remember you from the Calling all single women thread).  I am so pleased to read your news - sending you tons of      and sticky vibes.

Some1

xx


----------



## MrsBunny

Wow Hollysox!! Congratulations on the BFP!!
Loads of                                  
for you, although by the look of the embie, it's definitely special and I'm sure you'll be fine.

Ellie, hope you are ok, congrats on your BFP too - sorry I missed it, I don't log on much these days. 

CG, hope youre treatment is going well. Think of you often xxx

Love to everyone else
Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## Debz1965

wOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Hollysox, fantastic news hun, this has to be the one!!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## yonny

ooooooooooooooooh Hollysox!!!!!!! remember me?   Im so very very pleased for you sweetie!!! I dont post often but I do read up on everyone!! Heres to the next 9 months !       

CG - I think of you a lot lovey - I hope everything is going as well as can be expected! big hug!  

Ellie - fab news lovey - so pleased for you!!  

Take care

Yonny x


----------



## Ellie.st

Brilliant, brilliant news, Hollysox.  I am so chuffed for you.  Here are lots and lots of             for you and that beautiful wee embie.  Remind it that all its aunties say that it has to stay put.    What a lovely pic - I am sure this is going to be the one!

CG      - sending you lots of        too.


Hi to everyone else, and thanks for the congratulations - much appreciated.  
Ellie
xxx


----------



## Hollysox

I am so annoyed I have just written a long post and the pc has lost it !!!!  I dont have time to do it all again now so just to quickly say thank you for all your kind messages and congratulations !!!!    To say I am overjoyed would be an understatement !!!

I'll do a proper post later once I have been to the docs for a sick note for work !!!  Just hope she gives me one   

Bye for now !


----------



## Hollysox

Hi everyone    Sorry I never had the chance to get back on line the other day !

The good news is my GP has given me a sick note for a month to be going on with !!!  Good eh ?  I am now just praying all stays well and I get to scan date without any mishaps            

Lou...how lovely of you to think of me hun    Congrats on your second bubs !!!  You must be so thrilled and I bet Ellis cant wait to have a little playmate.....

Some 1 of course I remember you too hun and thank you so much for the good luck   

Ellie, how are you doing ?  Good I hope....    When do you get your next scan hun ?  

Yonny....hello to you too !!!!  Hope you and your twinnies are doing well   

CG, how are you doing hun ?  Have you had another chemo under your belt by now ?  I hope you are coping ok with it all...

Debz....yep hopefully this is the one hun...everything is crossed         

Mimi...not long to go now         

Hello also to Mrs Bunny, Raphael and anyone else I have accidentally missed out.....

Can I just ask how you get a ticker along the bottom of your profile ?  The week/day count down ?  I wont put it on site until I know for certain all is ok but it would be good to know how to do it    Thanks x


----------



## Debz1965

Hollysox - glad to hear everything is going OK

If you click on the link on my ticker, it will take you to the Lillypie site were you can create one.
Once it's created you will need to UBB (or something like that) code and copy and paste it into your info at the bottom where you typed stuff in. update your profile and it SHOULD show up!   

Hello to everyone else

xxx


----------



## Hollysox

Thanks Debz....I'll give it a try and if I get stuck I'll be back    I wont put it on until after my scan tho.....


----------



## some1

Just a quick visit to send Hollysox some more     , hope test date comes round quick!

Some1

xx


----------



## mimi41

Hollysox just popping in to send you my love and hugs, whens your scan hun


----------



## Ellie.st

Hello everyone

Hollysox - just sending you some more       .  Great news that you have official permission to take things easy.  Say hello to that lovely wee embie for me. When's your first scan?

Mimi - not long for you to go now.  Hope you are managing to take things easy too.  

CG - how are you doing?  Hope you're feeling a bit better and able to enjoy this better weather we're having.

My latest news is that beany 1 is doing fine (had scan last week and it was waving at me  ) but unfortunately I won't be joining the twinnies club as beany 2's heartbeat had stopped and its size was shrinking.  Still, I'm glad it got a chance after 4 years in the freezer, and I am so grateful for what we still have. Next milestone in 2 weeks.

Hello to everyone else - Debs, Yonny, Mrs Bunny and anyone else I've not mentioned.  (Suffering from a very foggy brain, unfortunately...)

Ellie


----------



## Hollysox

Ellie...thanks for the good luck message hun    And all you other lovely ladies too    They are all VERY much appreciated...

Ellie I just wanted to say that I was so happy to hear your bubs was waving to you on the scan !!  How fantastic      But I was sorry to hear about your second beanie not making it in the end    

My scan is Tuesday but I am terrified   ......please pray my bubs is ok and I get to see his/her beautiful heart beating             

Have a good weekend everyone...looks fantastic weather for us all


----------



## some1

Oh Hollysox - sending you and your little bubs tons of   , will be thinking of you on Tuesday   

Some1

xx


----------



## mimi41

Hollysoxs i am praying for you hun.  Good luck on tuesday


----------



## Mifi

Hollysox Im so so very happy for you and        with all my heart that this LO stick for the full 40WW          You give us stragglers hope and strength not to give up    


Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## happyness

many congrats hun so pleased for you sending many sticky vibes for a healthy nine months        xxx


----------



## Damelottie

YAY!!! Just crashing in to say OMG to Hollysox. So so pleased for you


----------



## Debz1965

Ellie -sorry to hear your twinnie did not survive    sounds like the other is thriving though   

Hollysox - good luck for Tues, will be thinking about you   

Boy what a scorcher! too hot to be outside, will put the kiddies in their paddling pool later on this afternoon when there is some shade in the garden and they wake up from their sleep 

xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hollysox I am so thirlled for you i remember you from 'Calling all single girls thread'- congratulations on your BFP
L x


----------



## Ellie.st

Hollysox - just a very quick message to wish you good luck with your scan tomorrow.

Debz - hope the wee ones enjoyed the paddling pool.

Greetings to everyone else too.

Must fly - behind with my work, need to catch up pronto!!!

Ellie


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Firstly I wanted to say a huge congratulations to Hollysox - so pleased to log on and see a BFP for you hun      Sending you and your beanie lots and lots of positive vibes for your scan        Really pleased that your GP has signed you off so you can put your feet up and concentrate on you and your little one.Keep telling bubs that all its virtual aunties are looking forward to reading about it growing and making mummy happy. Lots of love and luck to you.       

Ellie - so sorry to hear that one of your twins hasn't made it but pleased that the other is doing well.    

It's been an eventful few weeks my end. I ended up in hospital with an infection for 8 nights which wasn't much fun! Being on the oncology ward hearing and seeing what others were going through was a bit too big a dose of reality for me - I was far happier in my denial bubble! I got out just over a week ago and had my 4th chemo session today - it was due to take place last week but thankfully they decided to delay it a week to give me a chance to get over the infection. Felt better going for the chemo this week and will just have to hope I can avoid any bugs that are going around without turning myself into a recluse   

CG xxx


----------



## mimi41

CG    hope you feel better after the infection

Hollysoxs good luck for scan today (i hope i have got the day right)

 to everyone else


----------



## Debz1965

CG - lovely to hear from you, sorry you have had a nasty infection, you have to be so careful with Chemo as you know your resistant to fight infection is non existant   
I hope friends and family who have colds etc... keep away until they are better. I never used to go and see my dad when I was poorly especially from memory the 2 wks after the session?

enjoy the sunshine   

xxxx


----------



## Hollysox

CG I was so sorry to hear you had been so poorly hun   But glad to hear you are feeling a lot better now and I hope you continue to get stronger too....is the holiday still on for the end of the month ??  Please take care of yourself ok....        

Well, my beanie has listened to all his/her aunties out there !!!!  My scan today showed a bubs measuring 6 weeks 1 day with a beautiful, strong heartbeat      I have prayed sooooo hard fro everything to be ok with this baby and it seems someone has listened      To see that heart beating has got to be the most special thing I have ever seen in my entire life.....I shed a few tears and so did the nurse !!!!  Thank you ALL for the messages of support and good luck...and how lovely to hear from all my friends from the singles thread....I promise I will pop over there and say hi properly !!!!

Take care everyone and love to you all XXX


----------



## Mifi

Hollysox im so so happy for you                what fab news!!!!!!

Sending lots of sticky vibes to you & your bean                         

Love FM XXXXXXX


----------



## mimi41

Ooh Hollysoxs i am thrilled for you darling.


----------



## some1

Yay Hollysox - so pleased for you!  Fantastic news!!     

Some1

xx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hollysox - so very pleased to hear that the scan went well and you got to see a lovely healthy heartbeat     

    this little one is going to be good a good little boy/girl for his/her mummy     

Keep the faith and let us know how you and beanie are getting on! In the meantime feet up and take care of the two of you   

Yes - all being well off to Cornwall on Saturday   

Debs - trying to keep a safe distance from people with colds/bugs but it's difficult without interrogating anyone who wants to visit    What we'll prob do for next few weeks is restrict eating out even further as although it's one of the few pleasures I can enjoy at the moment there's prob more risk of picking a bug up!

CG xx


----------



## Debz1965

Hollysox - fab news on your scan, it's amazing to see that flashing little white heart beat 

CG - yes I would avoid anywhere that could be full of bugs and I know it's difficult to tell people to stay away if they have a cold etc   

xx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hello everyone

Hollysox - I am so pleased that your scan went well.  Amazing to see that little heartbeat, isn't it.  Well, that's the first big milestone passed - well done to you and beanie. Sending you lots and lots of sticky vibes      and say hello to beanie from Auntie Ellie.

CG - so sorry to hear about your infection but glad to hear you are back home now, and hopefully that will be your only setback.    Am I right in thinking that you are four chemo sessions down now out of six? You are doing really well, and I am sending you lots of      to get you through the rest of the sessions.  PS: you now have an ideal excuse for lots of leisurely long phone chats with your pals in order to keep these nasty bugs at bay.     And an ideal excuse for hitting lots of restaurants once the chemo is over.   Hope you have a nice time in Cornwall.  

Ellie
xxx


----------



## Sezy

Hello ladies,

just wondering if I can join you please?

I'm currently on my 2ww after ET yesterday - 2 x lovely grade 1 embies on board!!  This is our final NHS funded ICSI - as you can see from my sig, I've had success in the past, but with sad outcomes.  THis time I've been put on steroids, so hopefully that will help to swing things in out favour, but it certainly doesn't make the waiting any less torturous!!

Everyone just seems so friendly here   

Thanks ladies
xxxxx


----------



## mimi41

Sezy welcome to the thread hun.  I hope things turn out positive for you hun


----------



## Debz1965

Sezy, welcome to thread and sending lots of       for your 2ww xxxx


----------



## Sezy

THank you Debz and Mimi!!

I'm only 2 days in and already going mental!  I just want to know if they're gonna stick again, and if they're gonna stay this time!  You'd think I'd be used to it by now, but it seems even worse this time round!

xxxxxxx


----------



## mimi41

Sezy i think the more cycles we do the worst it gets hun


----------



## Hollysox

Sezy...hi and welcome hun   you are so right in saying the 2ww's dont get any easier !!!!  I want to wish you loads of          and good luck for your result and really pray all works out perfectly for you this time....I am on a high dose of steroids this time too !

CG...missed you before you went away but if you pop in just to say have a lovely time in Cornwall....  

Mimi.....hope you are doing ok hun ?  Not long until you get to meet bubs now eh   

Ellie...I never thought I would ever get to experience seeing that heart beat hun....but to actually see it with my own eyes was a dream come true and a sight I will never forget    I hope you and your beanie are doing well         

Debz....hope you are doing ok and the twinnies are too ?   

Hi to everyone else too.....hope you all have a good Bank Holiday weekend although the weather looks like it is going to be rubbish as usual !!!!

xxx


----------



## mimi41

Hi Hollysox how are you


----------



## Sezy

Hollysox, so glad things are going good for you.  It is so magical seeing that heartbeat isn't it?   

Mimi - I dind't realise you were so close to having your little one!  How exciting   

I'm slowly going nuts!  I'm now 4 days into the 2ww and I'm worried because I don't feel anything!  I'm sure if I have a twinge or a pain I'd be worrying too - but somehow I'd rather feel something than nothing!  Its doing my head in!  Anyone else had a successful out come and not felt anything

I've got 10 days to go yet and not sure I'm gonna make it with my sanity intact!

xxxxx


----------



## Rachel

Hi everyone

I have only just found this thread. Please could I possibly join in here? 

I am 42 in October and am currently on day 13 of my 10th 2ww. Have Lucy and Emma from the 6th cycle but desperatley want to give them a brother or sister. I tested yesterday and it was negative. Am hoping it was just too early but I have all the feelings of af coming    

Rachel


----------



## Hollysox

Mimi...I'm doing ok hun    Bit scared about the next scan but just trying to take one day at a time   ......Hope you aren't getting too impatient to meet bubs   

Rachel...hello and welcome    These 2ww's are living nighmares and are enough to drive you nuts    I so hope you have tested too early hun and that on your OTD it comes up a lovely + result.....There are lots of people who have tested neg one day and then + on the proper test day so I pray this turns out to be true for you too hun....        

Sezy....I fully understand how you feel hun....each time i have gotten a bfp I have had different symptoms or none at all.....!!!!  The only way to know for certain is that pee stick result   ......sending you lots of          too for the rest of your 2ww.....

Hope everyone else is doing ok ?

Love to you all xxx


----------



## mimi41

Hollysoxs when is your next scan hun.  I will keep everything crossed for you


----------



## Hollysox

Hi Mimi...scan is on the 8th and just pray all is still going ok         

Hope everyone is ok out there   

xxx


----------



## Sezy

How is everyone?

Half way through 2ww now:  have felt a few really mild twinges, but not much, and yesterday had a slightly 'sexy' feeling in my belly - but not had any of those lovely 'O' dreams yet   

So still feeling pretty normal really and not very confident........

Love to all

xxxxx


----------



## Debz1965

Sezy - good luck on your 2ww, man are they hard to get through and time dragggsssss....

Hollysox - Oooooooo not long till your next scan, I am sure everything is fine xx

Rachel - Welcome, good luck for your official test date, testing early naughty!!!.....I hope you get a nice result 

CG -I hope you have/had a lovely holiday and things are still chugging along for you xx

Glorious weather again 

Hello to everyone else who I have not mentioned - it's late for me with my naughty boy waking at 5.30am!!!    so off to bed with my mushy brain!!

xxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hello everyone

Welcome to Sezy and Rachel, and sending you lots and lots of     . 

Hollysox - you're right: just take each day as it comes. (I know it's hard but each day past is another little milestone). Not long till your next scan     .  Say hello to beanie for me.

Mimi - I hope you are getting on fine.  Not long to go now - are you managing to get some rest (and sleep at night)?  

CG - hope you are enjoying your well-deserved holiday.

Debz - hope you manage to catch up on some sleep tonight.

I had my 12-week scan last week and Toots #II had developed really well since the previous scan.  Unfortunately, my blood pressure had gone up    , so need to keep an eye on that.  Toots#I announced yesterday out of the blue that she wants a wee sister called "Flob" - well, there's a 50/50 chance of the first part happening, I suppose, but "Flob" wasn't really at the top of our favourite names list (or am I being a bit inflexible here?)      

Anyway, hope everyone is doing OK and enjoying nice weather.

Off now for an early-ish night.

Ellie


----------



## Hollysox

Sezy..............am I reading it right ?  WOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOO    Congratulations hun and here's to a healthy pg         

Rachel....   So wished it had been a better outcome for you too hun.....Take care of yourself    

Ellie....Congrats on your 12 week scan and so happy Toots#II is developing so well...that is fantastic news hun          Mmmm, not sure about the name either that Toots#I has chosen    Where on earth did she get that from ?!  I dont think you will be setting a new trend if I'm honest.....  

As for me and my beanie......everything is fine !!!!  I cant believe how much bubs has grown since my first scan....   Bubs was having a good little wiggle about in there which was so fantastic to see    All the staff at the clinic were over the moon for me.....its taken me 5 years to get to this stage !!!!  There were hugs all round which was lovely.  Now I have to be handed over to the NHS but if I stick to the same hospital I can keep the same consultants I have had so far !!!!!  

Hi to everyone else anyway...off to have something to eat cos I am hungry again


----------



## Sezy

Hello everyone,

Just a quickie, so no time for personals I'm afraid   

Just wanted to let you all know that I tested 5 days early (last Saturday) and got a BFP!  Tested again Sunday, just to be sure, and again yesterday (3 days early) on a Clearblue Digi and it said 'pregnant 2-3'!  I can't quite believe that I'm lucky enough to be pregnant again!  Just hoping and praying that beanie(s) stay with me this time!!

Will catch up again soon!

Love

Sezy
xxxxxx


----------



## mimi41

Sezy i am soooo pleased for you hunny, what a lovely feeling.  Now put your feet up and relax


----------



## Sezy

Thanks Mimi!!

I'm cautiously excited!!!  Now for the next 2ww - for the scan!!!  So much flippin' waiting around!!!

xxxxxx


----------



## mimi41

I think the wait after the bfp is the worst hun, try chillaxin


----------



## Ellie.st

Sezy - what fantastic news.  keeping everything crossed for you     


Hollysox - so glad to hear that beanie is doing so well, and well done you too!

Rachel -     

Mimi - hope you are putting your feet up too.  How long to go now? Oh, have just noticed - 26 days; so not long to go now.  Are you all organised?  

Hi to everyone else too. 

Ellie
xxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hollysox - fab news on your scan      so happy everything going well for you. Make sure you take it easy and not too much eating for two      - says she whose doing it with no excuse! Great too that you can keep your consultants even if you're moving over to the NHS as I'm sure some familiar faces are just want you want at this time.

Ellie - so pleased that all going well for you and "Flob"! What a name to try and encourage Toots #1 away from - good luck with that one   

Debs - I hope you're getting more sleep now    It's so difficult to do anything without it! 

Cornwall was lovely thanks - a welcome break and we even had good weather. A change of scene and getting away from home for a week was a real tonic for both of us.

Sezy - congratulations and good luck for your scan.

Mimi - I hope all goes well over the next few weeks. Not long to wait now   

Rachel -     

CG xx


----------



## Hollysox

CG....hi hun !  So glad you had a lovely time in Cornwall - that is a place I have never visited but imagine it is a beautifful place to see.  I hope the break has recharged your batteries to the full       And why not treat yourself by eating lots of nice things   .....I have to keep eating small bits or else I get faint/sickly !  They were running late at the clinic the other day and had to give me some toast   

Mimi....hi hun    Hope you are doing ok ?

Sezy....congratulations again on your BFP hun and good luck for your first scan          

Ellie and 'Flob'....hope you are both doing ok too         

Debz...how are you doing ?  Hopefully catching up on some beauty sleep     

I went to see my GP this morning hoping she would be able to refer me to the hospital I want but it seems I need to see the midwife at the practice first and she will do it for me !  I cant see her til next week so I just hope it doesn't delay my scan too much !  Oh well, no use worrying about it   

Hope everyone has a good weekend !  Anyone out there watching the football ?  I'd rather watch paint dry if I am honest   

Lots of love to all xxx


----------



## Debz1965

CG - Great to hear you had a nice time, Cornwall is lovely  How are you feeling now?

Ellie - good to hear everything is going well for you, great names!   

Sezy - Congrats on your bfp, well done 

Hollysox - it's lovely to see your ticker going up, glad things are going OK for you. 

My 2 have German Measels, typical eh a couple of weeks before their MMR!! Ohhh well, now the rash has come out on Connor properly and his fever has died down, hopefully he will sleep better!    although at full health they are still waking at stupid O'clock!!     why, why... anyone would think I put them to bed at 6pm instead of 7.30pm.... I wish they would kip tilll 7am like most kids their age!!!

Right better go as I can hear Iz blowing raspberries over the monitor, guess she is awake!!   

Hello to Mimi and everyone else I have not mentioned 

Deb xxx


----------



## Hollysox

Oh Debz I feel for you hun    I hope Iz and Connor are feeling MUCH better soon and then hopefully mummy can get some more sleep   ......Take care of yourslf hun !

Hi to everyone else....hope you are all doing ok ?


----------



## Sezy

Hello everyone!  Bit busy today, so haven't had much time to catch up on all the posts!

Can I ask a quick question to those who have been or who are PG?

I'm currently 5 weeks (3 weeks post EC) - I'm not particularly overwhelmed with symptoms though!  A little wave of nausea here and there; the odd feeling of general 'ickyness'; sometimes a metallic taste in my mouth;  today I'm just grunpy as hell!!!  Is this normal?  My last two pregnancies weren't filled with symptoms either, and it just scares the hell out of me that this one might go the same way    So is it normal for symptoms to come and go and to vary from day to day, even hour to hour

THanks for listening to the paranoid rantings of a hormonal woman!!!

Sezy
xxxxx


----------



## Debz1965

Sezy - Totally normal for symptoms to come and go hun, I had days where I thought it had all gone wrong again and then about 4 days later, bam I felt rubbish again... make the most of the times you feel OK...... from about 6wks onwards I started suffering bad heartburn, getting breathless going upstairs (of course at this stage I did not know I had twinnies on board!) I was munching Cheddars and Ritz biscuits at my desk......

I am sure everything is fine luv


----------



## Hollysox

Hi Sezy.....try not to worry cos I am sure all is ok    I am the same..some days much worse than others with the nausea others not so bad.....I find I am worse in an evening for some reason ?!  Are you having a 6 week scan hun ?  Hopefully then you will feel more confident when you see bubs


----------



## Hollysox

Where is everyone ??  Hope you are all ok   

Mimi....not long to go now hun......         I hope everything goes well and please let me know when bubs arrives   

Take care and love to you and everyone else xxx


----------



## mimi41

Hollysoxs you are the top of my list hun.  pm me your number and i will text you the news


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi my lovely cyber budies   

Hollysox - how are you and bubs? I hope you're enjoying eating for 2 and not feeling too sick. I see from your ticker that you're already over 10 weeks gone now    

Ellie - I hope all's well with you and Flob   

Debs - Connor and Iz are over the worst of the German measles and you're getting some sleep   

Mimi - just wanted to wish you well for the birth of your little one. I look forward to reading about your news.

I'm doing ok just exhausted from the chemo but this is going to be my last one unless the consultant tells me something to convince me otherwise on Friday. I've now done 5 of the 6 they timetabled me for and feel the side effects and tiredness are such that I really can't do another one. The consultant seemed ok with that when I saw him last and said it was my decision if I thought I could do the final 1 or not. He's booked me in for radiotherapy from mid July on the assumption that I won't be doing another! I've still got radiotherapy and then Herceptin (for a year) so feel it's better to move on positively with these than incur any long term side effects. Feel so much more positive just knowing that after recovering from this latest chemo session we can start to get life back on track   

So it's feet up and watching the footie and Wimbledon for the next 2 weeks   

CG Xxxx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi CG...I am doing ok thanks hun   Just waiting to have my 12 week scan done and hoping all is still ok     .....I'm not complaining about the nausea which hits more on a night time....I am happy to put up with it    Just so long as bubs is ok !!!

I hope your appointment with the consultant goes ok tomorrow   ......I suppose it will be decision time as to whether to have the 6th chemo...but if he says its ok to go ahead with the other treatement instead I think you are right to go that route if the chemo is making you feel so ill hun...You have done so well coping with the treatement so far and I do understand your need to move on          I am so pleased they are giving you Herceptin too !!!!  That is fantastic news....my friend was on that too   .  Let us know how you get on tomorrow wont you ?

Mimi.....still thinking of you   

Ellie...hope you are Flob are ok ?   

Best make a move anyway !!!

Take care everyone xxx


----------



## Debz1965

CG -lovely to hear from you, glad things are going oK (well as they can do) Chemo is difficult to deal with as it makes you so poorly    I am glad you are getting the right meds also, I don't know if it's the same now, but to get herceptin used to be a postcode lottery! Yup you put those feet up and watch telly, but I am 100% sure they radio will not make you so ill as the chemo (speaking from seeing my father have both)

Hollysox - You will feel loads better once you stop the meds hun and that is not long now  after a few days it was like a transformation for me (hope it is for you as well)
Not long till your next scan either, how exciting 

hello to everyone else, Mimi, Mrs B, Ellie, Sezy and anyone I have missed 

xxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hello everyone

Hollysox - sending you and bubs lots of       for your 12-week scan.  Is this when you can start coming off some of your meds too?  I stopped my FET meds in week 12 and felt quite a bit better quite soon - especially the sickness, although indigestion (not nearly as bad as nausea, however) has now taken over    

Mimi - looking forward to hearing exciting news soon.      

CG - getting through your chemo is a major milestone - well done you, and hopefully you'll start feeling much better very soon, and, as you say, start feeling that things are getting back on track.   Hope you are enjoying the footie and tennis.  (Well, maybe the tennis is turning out to be more enjoyable if you're an England supporter ...  ).

Debz - hope your wee ones are feeling better now, and that everyone's getting a good night's sleep.

We're all fine here.  Next milestone is midwife appointment this week.  Wee Poppet seems to have abandoned "Flob" in favour of "Flippity". Have to admit that I'm not totally convinced about this option either .....

Hello to Sezy (hope all is well) and to anyone else I've missed.

Ellie


----------



## mimi41

Ellie you need a ticker hun, i'm so glad things are going well for you

AFM no news yet sorry ladies

Hi to everyone, i hope you are all enjoying the beautiful weather.  Its lovely for me as long as i stay in lol


----------



## Hollysox

Mimi........any day now then     .........lots of love and luck hun xxxx

I have finally got my scan date through....by the time I have it I will be 13 weeks and 5 days !!!!!!!!!!!  I am desperate to know everything is ok with my little jelly baby and it seems an age to wait for the scan   .....Just have to pray that he/she is still thriving in there eh         

CG....how did you get on with the consultation hun ?  I hope it was a positive meeting and that all is ok with you         

Hi's to Ellie, Debz and anyone I have missed...I hope everyone is doing ok


----------



## Debz1965

Are you having a Nuchal scan hun? Just asking as I know this has to be done before 14 wks. 

xxx


----------



## Hollysox

Yes that's what they have me down for hun....just going to scrape in before the cut off eh


----------



## Debz1965

Ahhhh good, I would of hated you to miss it . I only just scraped mine in as well!   

xx


----------



## Hollysox

Mimi.....how are you doing hun ?  I hope all is ok         

Hi everyone   .......hope you are all ok


----------



## Mifi

Hollysox I just wanted to send you lots of            and           and        for your forthcoming scan    not long to wait now you have done so well to wait so long      

Love FM XXXXX


----------



## Hollysox

FM.....thank you hun for your good wishes   I am nervous about tomorrows scan and just so pray all in ok with bubs         .......I'll let you know how things go anyway....  

Mimi.....come on hun - Spill    !!!!!!!!!!!  Sending you lots of love xxx

Hope everyone else is ok ?  CG....Ellie....Debs....and anyone I have missed


----------



## Debz1965

Good luck for your scan tomorrow, I am sure it will be fine   

Hugs to everyone 

xxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hollysox - just to wish you good luck for tomorrow.

Mimi - thinking of you and hoping all is going/has gone well!

Debs - hope you and the twinnies are fine.

Hello to everyone else too - must dash, making tea!

Ellie
xxx


----------



## some1

Good luck for tomorrow Hollysox - hope you have a wonderful experience and get some lovely pics!

Some1

xx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi and thanks for all the good luck wishes..well they worked    I had a midwife appointment this morning and heard the heart beat good and strong..then went for my scan this afternoon....they are now measuring me at 14+2 so I have just missed the nuchal scan    Oh well, never mind !!!  My EDD is now 11.01.11          Unfortunatley bubs wasn't having anything to do with having his/her pic taken and slept through the scan !!!  The heartbeat was good and strong though...I am SO relieved all is ok and pray it continues to be for the rest of my pg....        

How is everyone else out there though ?  Ellie, hope you and bubs are doing ok    CG...how are you hun    Debs....you ok ?  Hope so    Some1....good luck for your next tx hun          FM.....thanks again for your good luck wishes, hope you are doing ok too    Anyone I have missed ?  Take care everyone xxx


----------



## some1

Ooh fantastic news Hollysox!  Now you can start really believing this is happening!  Are you going to start telling people now?  Hope all around you are as excited for you as I am   

Some1

xx

PS Thanks for the good luck wishes!


----------



## mimi41

Hollysoxs i am so delighted for you, well done hunny

AFM i have had my baby a little scrummy boy weighing a massive 10lb and delivered by c section.  His name is Steffan and he is a dream


----------



## Hollysox

Mimi.....I know I have already said this but sending you a massive CONGRATULATIONS again !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

                              

Steffan is a lovely name too.....enjoy getting to know your baby boy hun    

some1.....thanks for your good wishes hun    Yes I think now is the time to start telling    !!!  I cant hide it much longer cos I already have a good pot on me.....   I'll give you an update once I have announced my news anyway !!  Hope you are doing ok ?  

Love to everyone and hope you all have a good weekend


----------



## Mifi

Hollysox so very happy and relieved for you    fantastic news !!!!!       

Take care and I hope you can relax a little more now      

Love FM XXXXX


----------



## Debz1965

Hollysox - brill news, very pleased for you xxx

Mimi - congrats on the safe arrival of Steffan, I bet he is gorgeous  well done 

Hello to everyone else

Sorry I am in a sleep deprived phase at the moment with Separation anxiety with Isabelle, she is fine during the day, but now will not self settle for sleep and nap times unless I am in the room with her... lordy! If it's not one kid waking it's the other......


----------



## Ellie.st

Hello everyone

Haven't been online for a few days but great to see fantastic news from Mimi and Hollysox when I logged on tonight.

Many, many congratulations, Mimi, and welcome to the world, little (or not so little!) Steffan -wishing you, your mummy and daddy lots and lots of happy times together.

Hollysox - so glad to hear your scan went well. My beanie didn't so-operate for a pic at the 12-week scan either, but it is still great to see them in the screen, isn't it.

Debs - sorry to hear about the sleep deprivation.  Can't advise on separation anxiety as our wee poppet slept in our room until she was nearly 3    (and I only really bit the bullet for moving her into her own room then because her daddy had sold her cot, and her toddler bed wouldn't fit into our room  ).

CG - hope you are getting on OK.    

We are all fine.  The bump is getting bigger and bigger (seems much bigger than when I was expecting wee poppet), and has starting kicking me as of this past weekend.  My 20-week detailed scan is due next week so fingers crossed everything is OK.

Hello to everyone else.  Hope all is well.  PS:  Mimi - hope you like my new ticker (finally got round to working out how to do it, after your prompt a few weeks ago)!

Ellie


----------



## Hollysox

Hi everyone...just popping by to say hello   

CG....how are you doing hun ?  I hope things are looking brighter for you now and that is wont be too long before you can re join the adoption process once you get your strength back....        

Ellie...good luck for your 20 week scan hun    Please let us know how you get on and I hope bubs is a bit more co operative than at it's 12 week scan    Will you find out what sex the baby is or do you want to keep it as a lovely surprise ?          How thrilling to be able to feel bubs kick now....they reckon you feel it sooner with a 2nd baby....I am actually 16 weeks today (must alter the ticker !!) So hopefully I will be able to feel mine move soon too...  

Debs...Is Isabelle any better when you leave her ?  I really hope she gets over this separation anxiety VERY soon for your sake hun   

Mimi...how are you and Steffan ?  Bet you still cant believe you have him with you    

Well, I told my family about the baby !!!  My sister was pretty quiet but then said well, if you are happy then I am happy for you.....   I thought she'd fainted on the other end of the phone to be honest    My nieces who are all in their late 20's/ early 30's are all THRILLED for me....as is my youngest nephew (aged 25).....the rest of my family have made no comments but to be honest the ones I have heard from are the ones I am closest to so the others can take a run and jump if they aren't happy for me   ......  

Sorry if I have missed anyone out but I hope you are all doing ok ?  Take care xxxx


----------



## Debz1965

CG - I hope your Ok and everything is going well xx

Hollysox - Glad to hear things are good your end, your family (those who are in shock) will soon come around I am sure! I am sure they are pleased for you really  

Ellie - My your pg is going fast, prob not for you though!!! 

Hello to everyone else

Well Iz not a great deal better, but she has 3 teeth coming through, so kind of making allowances, giving her Nurofen before bed and dosing up again during the night, last night was a bit better, she woke at 12.45am, dosed her up again, took her back to bed and crawled out of her room 5 mins later    we do the same thing for all sleeps now....
She then woke at 5am for good!    where she came in with us, was messing around, so I took her back to bed and layed on her floor, she happily laid there and chewed her rabbit, so it's not a case of wanting to be in bed with us, is she wants me in her room....
I am waiting for these teeth to come through if there is no improvement after that, then I have decided she is playing me up and with have cc her to get her back to normal! Hoping it does not come to that, but I fear it will!!

xxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hello everyone

Hollysox - some of your family might just take a bit longer to get round to the idea for whatever reasons but it is great that the ones closest to you are happy.  And, to be honest, your opinion is the only one which really counts and you know that it is absolutely FANTASTIC news. 

Debz - hope Izzy's teething problems are getting better and that you manage to get more sleep soon.  

CG - hope you are getting on OK.  Have you started your next phase of treatment yet?   

Mimi - hope you and Steffan are getting on fine and settling into a good routine.


We had our 20 week scan today and thankfully everything seems to be just fine, although wee poppet #2 just wouldn't stay still so I have to go back next week to get one set of measurements finished off.  And it's a wee boy   (we think!).  Time does seem to be flying by, Debz (apart from the indigestion  ) and even more so when I remember that, the first time around, I only had 12 more weeks to go at this stage (though I didn't know it at the time).  Hoping it's a good bit longer than that this time around. 

Hello to everyone else too - hope all is well.

Ellie


----------



## Hollysox

Ellie that is fantastic news hun    even if you have to go back for more measurements cos of bubs jumping round too much   ...gives you another chance to see 'him' so that cant be too bad.....   I still have 4 weeks to go before my 20 week scan so hope I get good news then too....sorry to hear about the indigestion you are suffering from and hope it gets better soon   ...I have problems with - mmm, how can I put it ?  Wind down below    !!!!    Joking apart it is quite painful at times   

Debs...hope Izzys teeth come through soon so she feels a bit better (and so do you !)   

Hi to everyone else....xxx


----------



## Hollysox

Some 1..just saw your news on the other thread !!!  Woo hoo    Well done hun   

  xxx


----------



## some1

Thanks Hollysox!  Am in shock, but so thrilled!

Some1
xx


----------



## ULTRA

Hi everyone,


Just popped in to catch up with all your news - so great to see so many   - especially for you Hollysox xx
Where is everyone - probably on hols as no posting in August just like us.
The twins and I are in Germany for our long summer hols with my parents, sis & DP coming up for our 6th week. The weather has been great for 80% of time, hot hot hot (32 deg today) so we spend the days in the garden on the early bday pressi for Amy & Philipp - a 4m garden trampoline or in the indoor pool (my dad has a business designing and  installing bathrooms, heating systems and swimming pools so has it as a showpiece) but all this can't make up or not having DP around (one has to earn the money). He will come on Wed (we are counting the hours) then we'll have a week together before driving home for the new school year.


From Sept the twins will go to Kindergarten for 3 mornings - where has the time gone?  They now can play together quite well IF THEY WANT TO, unfortunately this happens only for short periods. Taking turns with toys is still hard and I must get an egg timer to see if this helps as one cannot buy everything twice. The fees for the nursery will make us poor since they only get the government funding from January, but the both so enjoyed their one afternoon there (since April) that we had to extend it. They now speak English just as well as German which is nice, hopefully they won't forget the German now when they hear more English during the day.


Best wishes to all of you especially Hollysox and Ellie from your Old Goldie  


-ULTRA-


----------



## Hollysox

Hi Ultra and thanks for your good wishes and pm...I have pm'd you today !!!

I agree it is very quiet on here right now....not sure where everyone is   

Some1 I saw your news on the other thread hun and wanted to say well done again   

Ellie...how are you and bubs ?  Did he stay still long enough for the measurements they had to do again ?    Hope so !

I hope everyone else is doing ok and enjoying this fantastic summer   .....more rain today here    Ultra your holiday in Germany with the heat and sun is a distant memory for most of us here in the UK   

As for me...20 week scan this week.  Just pray all is ok with bubs when I go      I am getting  lots of flutters which is lovely to feel......maybe I will find out what sex bubs is this week too ?

Please take care everyone and sending lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## some1

Thanks Hollysox!  Can't believe you are nearly 20 weeks, it seem to have gone by really quickly!  Good luck for scan this week, looking forward to hearing how you've got on.  Those flutters are so exciting aren't they!

Some1

xx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Everyone,

Hollysox - good luck for your scan this week - 20 weeks already wow    I hope everyone is spoiling you rotten! 

Some1 - congratulations! 

Ellie - So pleased that all is going well with your wee boy    I hope he behaves himself at the next scan   

Debs - I hope Izzy is letting you get some more sleep.   

Ultra - great to hear from you. Ye hard to believe Amy and Philipp will be at kindergarten soon. Enjoy your hols.

All ok with me thanks. I finished radiotherapy on Friday so have now finished the more intense parts of treatment. My energy is improving all the time too which it great! 

Love, CG xxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hello everyone

CG - have been wondering how you were getting on and am so glad to hear that the most intense part of your treatment is over now - onwards and upwards from here!      

Hollysox - 20 weeks already!  Good luck for your scan.  Hope your bubs behaves better than my one at the scan (very camera-shy even at the second scan, unlike our wee poppet who loves posing for the camera  ).  The second scan was good though, as wee poppet came along with me for the first time, watched the screen intently then said "Aw, isn't he cute?".  Are you going to ask the gender or keep it as a surprise?  PS: hope the wind problem has improved.  If not, have you tried peppermint tea?

Ultra - nice to hear your news.  Hope you all enjoy the rest of your hols.  Can't believe that your twins are about to start kindergarten... hope they enjoy it as much as my wee one enjoys going to hers.


Debs - hope you are getting more sleep now.   

Things seem to be fine here - bump getting bigger and bigger, and lots more kicking now (especially when wee poppet is making a noise  ). Despite lack of co-operation at the two 20-week scans, everything seemed to be OK, so fingers crossed, and so far, so good.

Mimi - hope you and your wee boy are getting on well.


Greetings to all other goldies reading this too.

Ellie
xxx


----------



## Debz1965

Hi Everyone

Hollysox - blimey I cannot believe you are 20 wks already, time is flying by! Let us know what the sex is if you decide to find out 

Ellie - Your pg is flying past to, glad to hear everything is going OK 

CG - Fab news that the intense part is over with, now you can concentrate on recovering 

Nothing much to report here, we did cc on Iz and she is sleeping OK now, thank goodness (some tough love was required!)
We are off to Turkey next week, so going from cooler climbes to silly hot weather!

Hello to everyone else who I have not mentioned, sorry this is just a quickie, lots to do and the kiddies are eating their lunch 

Debs xxx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi everyone...hope you are all doing ok today ?   

CG.....that is fantastic news hun !  I am so pleased all that tx is done with and you are now feeling more energetic...        Take care xxxx

Ellie....that is great news about your pg going along nicely.....that was so cute what your wee poppet said about the new baby    Bless her !  Thanks for the peppermint tea suggestion....I will give it a try although the windy-ness seems to have given way to acid now   

Debs...oh you lucky thing getting away from this horrible summer.....have a fantastic time in Turkey next week !!!  I'm glad to hear Iz is sleeping better now too !!!

Ultra....thanks for the email......they are absolutely GORGEOUS   

Mimi...how are you doing hun ?  I hope Stefan is coming along nicely......    

Some 1...hope you are doing ok and all is going along nicely     

AFM.....scan yesterday went very well...all seems good with bubs thank goodness..(Yes I had been stressing BIG time !!) Trouble was they said to drink 3 glasses of water..I managed 2 and by the time of the scan I was bursting   ....she did as many measurements as she could then sent me for a wee cos bubs was getting a bit squashed cos of my over full bladder   .....at least bubs was having a good wiggle around this time but was being a bit coy at first by keep crossing it's legs !!!  Then she spotted 'it'......yep it looks very likely to be a boy !!!!  Ellie, it must be a boy thing about being shy ?!  I am just happy that it (sorry - HE )is developing ok and all seems well....    

If I have missed anyone out I'm sorry but I hope everyone is ok......lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## Debz1965

Hollysox - Congrats on the news it's a boy.... BOYS in my experience are SO much easier!!! 

I will try and bring you back some sunshine 

Drink gaviscon from the bottle, don't bother fafffing around measuring it out!!!


----------



## some1

Hollysox - so glad to hear that the scan went well and that he got over his shyness enough to give you a quick flash! 

Some1

xx


----------



## ULTRA

Congratulations Hollysox on expecting a boy, in my experience they are more affectionate than young girls, mine always is happy to share a kiss and cuddle whereas Amy- NEIN! Her favourite word at the moment. Thx for PM & keep putting your feet up!


CG - great that your treatment is going well, I hope you soon can get back on the trail with the adoption


Ellies - good luck with your pg, do you know the sex yet?


Best wishes to everyone else, luv from -ULTRA


----------



## ULTRA

Where is everybody? It's been very quiet here.


Hollysox - how is your pg going? Any more acid problems?


Ellis - how long to?


Greetings o everybody  -ULTRA x


----------



## Hollysox

Hi Ultra and everyone else out there if you are reading   

This board seems to go through phases I think and its in a quiet one again I think   

Ultra yes I am still getting acid hun....just throat burn if you know what I mean...?  Not very nice but bearable...

Bubs is moving around a lot more these days which is a comfort to feel....I have my next midwife app next Thursday and have booked in for a 3D scan on Oct 7th.....has anyone else had one and if so what did you think ?  Ultra I know you had one and you were very happy with the pics.....

I hope everyone is doing ok though ?  Take care xxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hi everyone

Just a very quick hello as I'm meant to be working!

Hollysox - good to hear that bubs is moving around lots - it's nice to feel, isn't it (even though my one seems to favour night-time for his kick-around  ).  Are you taking Gaviscon or Peptac for the heartburn?  I have had Peptac prescribed and it does help - I don't take it regularly, just as and when needed.  I also try to avoid anything to acidic - I've realised that orange juice is the worst culprit.  We didn't have a 3-d scan (too much travel involved for one thing) but I hope you get some nice images to admire and treasure.

Ultra - hope your wee ones are well and enjoying kindergarten.

Debs - hope the twins are thriving (and sleeping well at night!).

CG - how are you getting on.  Hope you are feeling much better now your chemo is finished.

Everything seems fine here - had another midwife appointment yesterday and everything was OK.  Am about the size of a house    and feeling a bit ancient for this kind of thing at the moment but I do remember being jiggered last time around as well (and that was without a 3-year old keeping me on my toes  ) so hopefully I'll get my energy back in due course. 

Hi to any other goldies reading.

Ellie


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Ellie - glad all is going well. Not surprised you're tired with a 3 year old to keep you on your toes! Make sure you take any offers of help you can and rest up.   

Hollysox - bet you're looking forward to those pictures of your little one - enjoy!    

Debs - I know it was a while ago now but hope you had a lovely time in Turkey. 

All ok my end, energy improving all the time and planning to go back to work in a couple of weeks. Making the most of being a lady who lunches til then   


CG x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Glad to hear everything is going well with you CG - often think of you and how you are doing.
Definitly make the most of those lunches!   

Tamsin
x


----------



## Debz1965

Evening ladies

CG - Lovely to hear from you and glad to hear things are going well. Ohh make the most of those nice lunches before heading back to work 

Ellie - how is the pregnancy going?

Hollysox - same for you? I hope everything is going OK with your pg?

Turkey was hard work and very hot! There was nowhere really safe to let the children run around and they were waking early because of the heat. But it was nice to get away 

Hello to everyone else who is reading 

xxx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi everyone...hope you are all well ?  I had a bad night with acid    but shouldn't complain   

CG.....omg that is FANTASTIC news hun !  I bet you never thought you'd be glad to get back to work    I am so happy that things are improving for you all the time though....will you be back on the adoption route soon or is it too soon for you yet ?  Sending you loads of    and love x

Ellie...I am so glad things are going so well for you hun....do you have anymore scans lined up ?  If so I hope they go great !!!

Debz....glad you and the twins enjoyed the holiday to Turkey !  How did they like the plane ?

ULTRA...hi hun, hope you are doing ok ?  How are the twinnies enjoying their time in kindergarden ?  Yes I am still having problems with acid...last night was the worst I have suffered...I'm living on Gaviscon right now   

I tried to have my 4D scan the other day but bubs wasn't having any of it (again !!!) He slept through it all and so I have to go back and try again next week   .....I did find out he weighs 2lbs 6oz though !!  I find that is amazing that they can work that out !!!  So I only have a couple of still pics for now and they aren't that good..hopefully he will be awake next time I go !

Take care of yourselves and sending you all lots of love xxx


----------



## Debz1965

Hollysox - sorry to hear you are suffering with acid. It's horrible I had that from 8 wks    not nice!

The plane was restrictive for them and sadly we had a 4.5 delay going out, which meant the kids were extremely tired, Connor fell asleep on me and then woke up and was sick all over himself and me and again in the baggage claim. Iz went mental and had a meltdown she was so tired! Got there in the end very early hours of the morning, which should of been 7pm if we had not had  a delay!!
Coming back they both nodded off for about 1 hr, so 1 hr less to entertain them!


----------



## Hollysox

Oh Debz what a nightmare !!!!!!!!!!!  Has it put you off travelling abroad with the twins now ?  Hardly the best experience for any of you   .......sending you a   and hope your frazzled nerves have recovered by now


----------



## Debz1965

Next time we go they will be older and we hopefully will be able to communicate with them   

So no it's not put me off..... not sure I would like to do a huge long haul flight until they are much older though!

Mine were not the only children crying on the plane with being over tired going out, everyone with children had done the same as me and booked a more expensive flight to get decent flight times... If I had known it was going to be delayed we could of got a flight from Stansted for 1/2 the price!


----------



## Ellie.st

Hello everyone

Hollysox - sorry to hear about the acid problem.  I've had this alot too this time around, although it's not quite so bad since I passed about the 30-week stage so fingers crossed it improves a bit for you too soon. Hope the next scan goes better but amazing that you know what weight bubs is (sounds to me like he is doing really well despite being camera-shy!).

Debz - what a nightmare on the plane but hopefully you still got the benefit of having a break.

CG - hope things are going well and that you have been making the most of chances to lunch before you start back at work.  Are you thinking about getting back on the adoption trail yet?  Sending you lots of     

Our bubs is fine - kicking like mad and my bump is HUGE!  Am having quite a few problems with pelvic pain (not helped by a rotten cold causing me to cough lots, which doesn't combine well with pelvic pain  )  but baby is fine and not affected. (Have been checked out by hospital plus getting weekly midwife checks now).  Can't believe I'm 31 weeks already.  Wee poppet was born at 32 weeks but I am keeping everything crossed that this one stays cuddled in for much longer, and so far, so good...

Hi to any other goldies reading this.  Must dash now - off to bed because absolutely jiggered!!!

Ellie


----------



## mimi41

Hi Ladies i haven't been on for ages sorry but life is very busy with lo.

Hollysoxs how are you hun.  I had acid right up to the day i delivered, keep taking the gaviscon

Hi to everyone else hope you are all well


----------



## Hollysox

Hi everyone..hope you are all doing ok today ?

mimi - glad to hear from you hun.....hope you are enjoying motherhood with little Steffan ?   

Ellie - so pleased to hear all is going well with bubs but sorry to hear about the pelvic pain you are suffering    I hope it eases soon for you hun   .......I am keeping everything crossed this little one of yours stays put for a few weeks yet   .  It is good the midwife is keeping a weekly check on you though   

Debz - hope you are all doing today....yes I can imagine all the other kiddies being upset at the delay to the flight too...it is bad enough for adults to cope but small children must find it a horrible experience....  

CG - are you still a lady who lunches or are you back to work ?  If back to work I hope everything is going great for you and you and enjoying it      Did I say I had been made redundant in July ?  I had been in my job for 18 1/2 years !  To be honest it came at a great time for me as no stress or worry with my job while preg !  I suppose I will have to start looking for another job but not for a while yet !  No matter what they say at the Jobcentre   

Ultra - Hi again hun...hope you and your twinnes are doing ok   

AFM - yep the acid is still bad but bearable.....I have suffered from a 'heavy' feeling down below for weeks which the doc said was normal - just the way bubs is lying.....he has now moved up a bit and that uncomfortable feeling has gone but now I feel like my ribs are being crushed   .....I went and had another bra fitting yesterday incase that is making things worse and found out I have gone up to a 36E    !!!  I have another try at the 4D scan on Wednesday night and then go for my 28week growth scan the next day.....hopefully bubs will be fine on both scans anyway    

I'll let you know how things go anyway   

Take care everyone and sending you all lots of love xxx


----------



## Hollysox

****************MESSAGE FOR VISNAJAK******************

Hi V, I can read my tt emails but cant reply to them...it blocks my pc completely if I try !!!  I have tried emailing you on my aol.com address but since you haven't answered I wonder whether you cant open emails from that address   If this is the case we will just have to email through FF until I get this problem with talktalk sorted    Let me know anyway.....

Hope everyone else is ok today ?  I had another bad night (threw up big time - sorry tmi   ) I feel like I have been hit by a bus today   

Take care of yourselves xxx  

PS - V just thought, it is my usual address but instead of @talktalk.net  it is @aol.com !!!


----------



## Hollysox

Is there anyone out there ?  I feel like billy no mates since I am the one who has posted the last 3 posts   

Just to say my second attempt at the 4D scan went a bit better in the end !!  The doc had to try all angles and ended up wiggling my bump to try and get bubs to move which he finally did !  Got a great dvd in the end and also got a pic of bubs frowning at being jiggled about !!  The doc named him Mr Grumpy but then you wouldn't be happy being poked and jiggled around either would you    Bless him !  He is now weighing 3lbs and all is on course thank goodness....been to the hospital maternity unit today for a tour around it.....it is making it all the more real now   

Can I just ask if anyone has used a TENS machine and if so, are they worth it ??

Hope you are all doing ok ?  Take care x


----------



## mimi41

Hollysoxs glad scan went better.  As for tens my friend said they are good for first stage of labour but she had a c section then so don't know.  Hope you are well


----------



## Ellie.st

Hi everyone - sorry I haven't posted for a while. 

Hollysox -sorry you were sick.  Are you still having problems with acid/indigestion?  I am too - it's just about constant now.  I wonder if it is a boy thing as I hardly had it all last time around.  Delighted to hear that your 4D scan went so well.  It must be great having the DVD to play.  My wee fellow doesn't like ultrasound either so I don't even have a pic of him at the moment!  I don't think they like ultrasound much which I suppose is a very good reason for looking grumpy  .

I had a growth scan last week which was fine - my wee fellow is not too wee which was what they were checking for; in fact, he was at the top of the size chart so I have to do a gestational diabetes test next week to check that that's not the reason for his largeness! Quite a difference from my little 32-weeker 3lb newborn last time around...  Fingers crossed it's just that he's just a big boy as I don't fancy any diabetes complications. (I think that having pre-eclampsia last time round should mean that I've had my share of complications  .)  However, I've managed to get over my pelvic pain problem thanks to a private visit to a physio who diagnosed a twisted muscle in my hip and worked absolute wonders on it.  My other good news is that I am now well past the 32+1 weeks when DD was born.  Sorry, don't know anything about TENS machines as I had a c-section last time around.  Am assuming I'll be having one this time too due to my history and recent problems with my c-section scar but perhaps I should be researching other options just in case.  

Mimi - hope Steffan is doing well, and that you are enjoying life with him.

Debz - are these twinnies letting you have a decent night's sleep yet?

CG - hope you are getting on well.  Are you back at work yet or still a lady who lunches?

Hi to all other goldies too - must dash now - have a report which I must, must finish tonight...

Ellie
xxx


----------



## Mish3434

Hollysox,  I used a Tens machine for the early part of both my labours and it worked for me.  Not sure if they are any good for the later stages of labour though.  Good luck

Shelley x


----------



## Debz1965

Hollysox - I used a tens, OK for first stages, not a great deal of good for later stages, but then I had an epidural put in, just as well as I needed a c section in the end.

Ellie - Not long for you now 

Sleeping has been a flamin nightmare here, they have just got over a cold which lasted 20 days... never known a cold to last so long, sleep has been very disprupted and still is due to it (Isabelle) and teething as well for Connor..... every night I keep hoping this will be the night were I get an undisturbed nights sleep and not woken up early as well!   
Hopefully things will settle down soon!
They were awke so early this morning it's back to a 2 nap day!   

Better get on before I need to wake them up!



xxxx


----------



## Hollysox

Thanks for the comments on using the tens machine....maybe I will hire one and just use it at home before heading off to the hospital ?  Does that sound like a good plan    At this stage I'm not sure what pain relief I will end up with and could likely have a c section anyway !  Just have to see how things go I suppose.....

Ellie - yes I am still having problems with acid and sickness...mmmm wonder if it is a boy thing ?  I find at the moment if I have a glass of milk before bed with a plain biscuit I can make it to about 6am without the acid bothering me and even then it is bearable....Yes not long for you to go and then you get to see your wee boy in the flesh (much better than scan pics !)  He sounds like he hates to have a scan as much as mine does    Great news about he pelvic pain going away...bet you are very relieved at that ?!  Fingers crossed that bubs is just a big baby and not due to you having gestational diabetes    Also congrats on safely passing the 32+1 week mark   ....sounds like this wee man of yours is happy and comfy where he is    Take care hun x

Oh Debz I really feel for you hun - this no sleeping must be a nightmare    I hope both Isabelle and Connor are feeling a bit better after their colds ?  

Mish3434 (Shelley) Thanks for taking the time out to answer about he tens machine hun..hope you are doing ok ?

Mimi - hope you are doing ok hun ?  Hope Steffan is doing well too   

AFM I am relieved the pain in my right side has now eased...all down to a pulled muscle it seems..I have been in agony for about 1 1/2 weeks making sleep impossible    I feel a bit better now physically but must admit to feeling really down....is this normal ?  I shouldl be so happy but cant stop crying today    Hormones I suppose    Sorry for the moan.....

Hi to everyone else out there. Hope you all have a good day.....xxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hollysox

Yes, I think it is the hormones   - I've had weepy days too when I don't even know exactly what I'm crying about.  The acid indigestion and lack of sleep won't be helping either.  Is your pulled muscle better now - I had what sounds like something very similar (agony  )and would really recommend a visit privately to a physio if you are still sore.  

Believe me, however, it will be all more than worth it when you've got your wee fellow in your arms. 

Debz - really hoping that things will settle down on the sleep front soon.  

Hi to everyone else.

Ellie
xxx


----------



## ULTRA

Good Morning Goldies, just a quick reply to say hi from my sick bed. 
Our household has been struck down by the noro virus and DP is the only one still standing and looking marvelously after us. Last night we actually run out of bedding, mattress protectors for the twins and I wish I had a second washing machine.At least that one is "clean" again, last week DP decided to wash his petrolstained blanket from bike repair together with baby clothes with the result that EVERYTHING incl the washingmachine stank of petrol FOR DAYS. I tried every going remedy, lemon slices, bleach, dishwasher tabs and cleaner to get rid of the smell, but it took  a week to get rid of it.


Amy and Philipp much brighter this morning but missed their morning bottles and refuse water with diarylite. Even water with sugar they reject. 
I can at least sit up in bed for a time but feel weak after 2 days no food and racing between loo and bed.


Sorry to hear you lost your job Hollysox - I hope not because of your pregnancy. I too was made redundant after 14 years, but I took it voluntarily as the "flexible working" they offered me, 5 days a week with 4 hours each day was not viable as it takes me 2.5 hours each way to get to work and home. I'm glad to hear your heart beany is doing well, love the pic!


Best wishes to everyone, luv  ULTRA


----------



## Hollysox

Hi Ladies   

Oh ULTRA..........I'm so sorry to hear that you are all ill (except for DP Thankgoodness !!!)  I'm surprised however that you didn't murder him for washing the petrolstained blanket in the washing machine though    Eeeeekkkkk    Still he has redemed himself by looking after you all so well since then....please take care and get well soon (all of you !!)

My redundancy was voluntary too hun.....it was a case of jumping before being pushed though !  I cant say I miss it to be honest    I think you definitely made the right decision to leave your job too...not very flexible were they ?!!!  Glad you like the new piccy by the way !  It took some getting as bubs is on the shy side I think  !!!!

Ellie hun, hope you are doing ok today ?  Like you I can cry for England some days for no reason but others I am ok.  My pulled muscle is ok now thankgoodness but what agony when it was bad !  It was under my right boob and I can remember doing it while vaccuming..I felt it pull and thought 'ouch that hurt' !!!!  Didn't know how much it would hurt until the next day    

I hope everyone else it doing ok today too ?  Its nice and sunny here so may take the dog out soon for a little walk.....

Love to all xxx


----------



## Debz1965

Ultra - We had to give the children re-hydration fluid on hols last month as they picked up a tummy bug, we found the best way was to put it some in their fave drink (in Turkey it was Liptons Mango Ice Tea) normally they just have water only, I did 3/4 diarolyte and 1/4 Ice Tea and also put it in a big glass so they thought they were getting a treat by drinking out of an adult glass!   
TBH that stuff tastes flamin horrible so I am not surprised kids don't like it!
I hope you are all better soon, terrible bug we had this in January and Iz ended up in hospital... hoping we never get it again!

Hollysox - Glad you are feeling better and your pain has gone, sorry I completely missed your redundancy post... It must of been one I read in my sleep deprived state!
Things are abit better now on the sleeping front!

xxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Ultra - sorry to hear about the Noro virus.  We had it two years ago and it was so miserable.  Hope you are all feeling much better very soon.

Debz - glad to hear that things are improving on the sleeping front - long may it continue!

Hollysox - love the scan pic.  Sorry, I managed to miss your redundancy news too in my befuddled state.  Does this mean that you are a lady of leisure at the moment?

Good news for me - my test results yesterday were all normal.

Hi to everyone else - am away for a quick lie down before it's time to pick up DD from nursery.

Ellie
xxx


----------



## Debz1965

Ellie - fab news that your results came back OK

Hollysox - I meant to say on my other post, JC expect you to job hunt?? Are they MENTAL Who the hell in their right mind would employ an exisiting pregnant woman?
Even getting a temp job for a short space of time would be difficult as you would need time off for hospital appointments and they want someone normally who can be there all week?!   
What a bunch of morons! 

xxx


----------



## Hollysox

Ellie - wonderful news about your test results   

Debz - my initial contact with the JC was a pain in the    !!  My doc had me on the sick from finding out I was preg....then I was made redundant so they put me on Employment and Support Allowance.  I got dragged down to the JC and her first question was 'have you got child care sorted' so I could be available for work straight after having bubs    Dream on    I haven't waited this long to have a baby only to hand it over to someone else to look after when it is so young !  They must have thought better of it though as they never bothered me again and now I am on MA so they cant touch me anyway until that runs out in July 2011.....

ULTRA - hope you and the twins are recovering from that awful bug       

I'm off out to choose a pram tomorrow   ......never thought this day would ever come so am a bit excited   

Take care everyone and happy halloween   
xxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hello everyone

Haven't been online much as DH is away and my chances to get on the computer are severely limited.  Hope all is well. 

Hollysox - hope the pram shopping went well - did you know that there were so many options?  (I became a bit of a pram junkie with wee poppet - eyeing up every pram that went past and trying to remember names and makes - and I still ended up buying a second pram because I decided that my first choice had been a mistake  ).

So far, so good with me - now 35 weeks so 3 weeks past when wee poppet arrived.  Am absolutely huge.  Due to see consultant next week to discuss "mode of delivery"    In the meantime, am trying to get organised with purchases for new arrival and bag-packing etc (in stark contrast to last time  ).

Anyway, better go now.  

Ellie
xxx


----------



## ULTRA

Hi Hollisox, Ellis et al,

Just a quick note to let you know twins and I are fine again (thx for tipp on how to get the diarolyte down them, must remember that!), but now DP has major health scare. After hosting a small bonfire party last Saturday he found one of his testis had swollen to appr 4 x normal size. He was in such a state I never have seen him like that.
Going through the NHS Direct questionnaire he was advised to go straight to casualty!  But at 11pm on a Sat night when all these drunks and rowdies are there  ? Well he was so worried he did go despite having had quite a bit Gluehwein (punch).
He came home at 5am as no emergency bed available but all the tests they did point to it NOT being cancer. He still waits for a ultrasound appointment and has to take antibiotics in case it is an infection  . The swelling has gone down a bit , but is still very tender, so we are a bit on tender hooks at present.

Take care everybody, luv from -ULTRA-


----------



## Hollysox

ULTRA - how is DP now hun ?  I hope he is feeling much better and that the swelling has now gone down completely....sending you all lots of love and hugs      

Ellie - how are you doing hun ?  Not long to go now until you meet your new baby    So, have they decided on the mode of delivery yet ?    My bubs was lying transverse at my check up with the midwife last week so she was quick to tell me I'd have to have a c section if he doesn't move    I was only 31 weeks so he has time to move yet surely ?!  I have a 32 wk scan this week so will see which way he is now at least....I suddenly feel like I have expanded this week.  Had to buy a new coat today cos I cant fasten any of the ones I have !!!

Yes Ellie I have ordered the pram !!!  Went for a mamas and papas travel system in the end !!!  

How is everyone else out there ?  Other than trying to get sorted for bubs arrival I am worried sick about my little dog....she keeps getting water infections and they dont know what is causing them...she is off colour again today bless her...I just want to get her well again    

Love to everyone out there anyway xxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hi everyone

Ultra - hope DP is better now.  What a horrible experience for you all.  

Hollysox - I'm not an expert but this time and last time midwives told me that there was plenty time up to about 36 weeks at least for bubs to change position (and I think they are still moving around alot at 31 weeks).  There is also a procedure they can do to try and turn the baby.  However, having had a c-section last time round, I can honestly say that it is not a disaster if you end up having to have one, especially if it is planned and you can make and tell staff your decisions in advance about skin-to-skin etc.  Too early to worry just yet, however, I would say.    Congrats on making a decision about the travel system (major achievementin my view   ).  Sorry to hear that your wee dog isn't well - hope the vet gets it sorted out soon.  Good luck for your 32 week scan.    

Everything OK here - bump is enormous (apparently I was measuring 41 weeks last week (when I was  35 weeks). Still trying to clear my work so that I can start maternity leave, and wee poppet has chickenpox which has thrown schedule into disarray slightly.   Still, onwards and upwards.  Have hospital appointment this week so should find out about "mode of delivery"...

Hello to everyone else.

Ellie
xxx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi ladies......

Ellie...great to hear all is going well with bubs    I wonder how big he is going to be ?  Have they decide on the delivery route yet ??  Oh sorry to hear about your little poppet - hope she is feeling much better soon bless her    Hope you can get your maternity leave sorted soon too !!!

Ultra...hope your DP is doing ok and that you are all keeping healthy now      

Debz...how are you, DH and the twins ?  All ok I hope....  

CG...how are you doing hun ?  Starting to feel MUCH better I hope      

afm...my 32 week scan went ok but bubs is still transverse although the other way round to last week    The sonographer wasn't too concerned but the doc has me worried by saying if I get any leakage I must go straight to the hospital cos it will be dangerous for the baby !!!    Now I am worried sick and back to knicker checking all the time    !!!!  Other than that bubs is ok though and now weighs just over 4 and a half pounds   

Ellie thanks for asking about my little dog..she is still the same but hopefully they will get her well again very soon    

Hello to anyone I've missed - hope you all have a good weekend 
xx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hi Hollysox

Sounds like your bubs is doing fine weightwise - well done.  I am sure that the doctor is just being mega cautious but I won't say don't worry because I know you will.  All I can say is that my wee (or not so wee) fellow has moved round loads since about 28 weeks but everything seems to be fine.  

I know my schedule now - c/section in two weeks   due to my advanced age, previous section, very large baby and problems with scar from precious section.  Better start getting organised....  Main problem is wondering what size of clothes to get - with a previous 3lb-er I started off with up to 7.5lbs and thought that they were huge, I then moved up to new born and am now wondering if I need to get stocked up with an even  larger size   

Hi to everyone else too.  CG - hope things are going well.  Debs - hope you and the twinnies are sleeping like babies (very peaceful babies).  Ultra - hope things have improved with DH and that you are all fully recovered from the bug.

Ellie


----------



## Hollysox

Hi Ellie 

OMG......your bubs will be here before you know it !!!  I bet you are relieved to know what is happening though ?  Yes I can imagine the panic will have set in to get organised before the big day....Not sure what to advise for the clothes sizes hun.....have they any idea of the estimated weight to go by ?  If he is going to be a big un then maybe go for the 0 -3 month sizes but just get the bare minimum until he is actually here and you can get someone to go out and get what size you need for him then ?  I have bought some new born things and also some 0-3 month things....of course if mine comes early I will need some prem clothes !!!!  Eeeek    Hopefully he wont though.....I have a midwife app this week so she can check and see if he has moved down...   he has !!!

My little dog has hormonal problems causing this problem with her bladder.....I have to give her (human) nose drops every day so hopefully they will help sort this out.....she is also on calming tablets now too !!  I am wondering if she senses something (ie Bubs)..she follows me around more than normal now so it makes me wonder   

I hope everyone is doing ok out there ?  Sending love and    to all xxxx


----------



## Debz1965

Ellie  Fab that you know what is happening with the birth, it has come around so quickly. Depending on the weight I would go for Newborn and buy some cheap white sleep suits from Tesco 

Iz weighed 5lb 12oz and Connor 6lb 4oz and they moved into Newborn around the 6 wk mark, infact some of their tiny baby stuff they had bought them they did not wear they grew so quickly!

Hollysox - Glad your doggie is sorted out and on the mend, not long for you either,.... everything has come around quickly!

Sleeping issues with C is still going on here, but we have taken the tough approach now and doing cc on him, although it was not required last night, but I did have to go and move him and give him a drink a few times   
I am having to CC him with me in his room or he pulls him self up and leans over the cot side then falls out, but 45 mins of me not talking and keep lying him back down everytime he stood up obviously got boring as eventually he went quiet (or tired from screaming)    when I put the night light on to see what he was doing he was lying there awake, that my quick exit point, where he was awake but would happily let me leave without starting again!
Here hoping we have turned a bit of a corner!!

Hello to everyone else... sorry, run out of time to post anything more


xxx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi ladies...how are you all coping with the snow (if you have it !!)  Must have about 4 inches outside and its still coming down   .....I HATE winter   

Midwife appointment yesterday and bubs is now lying at an angle across me - head at the top and bum to the bottom    Not sure he will ever find the right bit to aim for    M/W not too concerned though at the moment but if he refuses to move then it will definitely be a section for me.....can I just ask those who have had them, how long were you in hospital for ?  I have never been in hospital in my life so am getting a bit stressed about going in   ....

Debs I thought you were someone else with the name change    I am glad to hear of the success you have had with Connor...praying it lasts hun   

Ellie, are you all sorted now ?  Hope so and if you dont get the chance to post before the big day...sending you loads of good luck vibes hun         

Hi to everyone else too xxx


----------



## Debz1965

Hollysox - Snow here to!

I was in hospital 3 days with c-section, could of stayed longer, but I just wanted to get out, it was horrible and noisy.... take some earplugs so all you can hear is your baby crying!   

Things are not great with Connor.......... he has a stinking cold, had a vommiting bug on top is not eating well and keeps crying when we leave his room   
We are kind of doing cc, but not during the wee small hours of the night... although saying that he has just woken up from only a 30 min nap! Where he normally has 1hr 30 mins.. like I said poor sleeping.   

The name change is from another thread where I need some sleep!!   

xxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hello everyone - hope you are all surviving this cold weather.  Very snowy here.

Hollysox - the first time round, I was in hospital for 4 days after my section.  They wanted me to stay in for five days, but I needed some sleep in my own bed, so I convinced them to let me go!  I have to say that the section itself and recovering from it was fine - it was the pre-eclampsia which was the problem - and I have very positive memories of wee poppet's birth, even though it was an emergency section and I didn't know it was happening until about half an hour before.  Hopefully you won't need one, but, just in case, ask your midwife to talk you through what will happen before, during and after, and about arranging for skin-to-skin etc.  Also, you may find that a side (single) room is routine for section mums (it is in my hospital), which makes things a bit easier. A few tips - take peppermint tea bags in with you, as I found that the anaesthetic caused alot of indigestion and wind etc for the first few days.  Also wear PJs, as everyone and his dog will probably come in wanting to check your wound, and PJs preserve alot more modesty.  Take in some snacks too - especially ones rich in protein, Vit C and zinc, as these help healing.  I took in sunflower seeds to sprinkle on my breakfast, fruit and fruit juice, and those "Eat Naturally" nutty/seed bars as the nutritional content of the hospital food was not all it could be.  I also took in lots of antiseptic wipes as I am a bit of a hygiene freak.   I invested in foam earplugs too, like Debz.

Debz - sorry to hear that Connor isn't well.  Hope he recovers very soon.

I think I am more or less organised for Friday, although DH is abroad just now and not due back till Thurs am.  Keeping my fingers crossed that the snow doesn't throw a spanner in the works re his travel plans, especially as my back up plans involve people who are currently snowed in.  May be doing some fast re-thinking by Wednesday but am refusing to get stressed about it in the meantime - and bubs has been told that he is not even to think about putting in an appearance before Friday.  He had hiccoughs for the first time that I've noticed last night - I had never felt them before with him or wee poppet and, strange though it may sound, I enjoyed the experience - feels more like there is a real baby in there IYKWIM  .

Ellie


----------



## Hollysox

Ellie thank you so much for the pointers incase I end up having a section !  All very helpful and I will set about getting them organised asap just incase   .....Debs thanks also for the tip of the earplugs !  I found some I had from a flight never used so have packed them already !!!

Ellie - praying your DH gets home in plenty of time and you dont need a back up plan !    Friday is THE day then.....I hope everything goes to plan hun !!!  It is soooo exciting    Does your wee poppet know her baby brother is arriving that day ?  Bet she cant wait   

Debs I am so sorry to hear Connor isn't too well......I hope he is feeling better soon bless him      Can I show my ignorance though and ask what you mean by saying you are using cc on him ?  I can be thick at times   

AFM my day course at the hospital was cancelled on Sunday cos of the weather so no parenting class for me !!!  At least I have had a tour of the unit so know where things are etc....I just feel rather in the dark now though.  I got a dvd off amazon that is supposed to bring parenting classes into your home.....It arrived this morning so will give it look soon...

So Ellie - If I dont get on again before your big day I want to send you lots of love and good luck for Friday 
  xxxx


----------



## Debz1965

Ellie - Good luck for Friday hun, hope all goes well and looking forward to hearing all about him 

HS - cc = control crying   he was bad last night, took me 30 mins to get him to stop  crying from 2am - 2.30am then again from 4am - 5am    trouble is I cannot do the cc properly where you leave them for a certain amount of time before going back in as I have to be in the room with him and keep lying him down as he gets so worked up he can fall out of his cot.... he actually screams and pushes himself up and then leans forward (hence he falls out) hopefully hje will get the msg soon he is not coming back into our bed anymore as he has become a nightmare!

xxx


----------



## ULTRA

Hi Goldies,


Thx for your concerns for my DP. He has had an ultrasound scan and it's definitely not the dreaded C or anything serious, just an unexplained infection. He did listen for once and had a good rest.


Our twins celebrated their 3rd birthday last week, hence the silence. My parents were over from Germany for two weeks and Mum backed a lovely traditional bday cake, half pink half blue buttercreme.


We had 6 toddlers in our small house plus mums on their big day, then 18(!) godparents,Big Broth & Sis w partners, uncles, aunties etc etc on Sat and Sun. Organised chaos, but everyone mucked in and they all enjoyed themselves. My highlight was hearing A & P talking to each other via babyphone the morning after their party saying: "was super party.." and "I like Mummy"  made it all worthwhile!!!


The snow here on the South coast was 10 inches at its highest, it took DP from 4.30 to 11pm to get home from London on Tue night, normal journey just over 2 hrs. Luckily he does not work Wed , Thu. Today I was supposed to be at a Sleep (Snore) Clinic but the appointment I waited 3 months for was cancelled on the day gggrrrhhh.


We wanted to by a sledge on Wed am, but EVERYWHERE sold out,so in the end DP bought to Caterpillar plastic rockers and turned them into make shift sledges - brilliant!!! We were the envy of everyone on the beach.


Hollysox - don't worry about C-sec, it is not as bad as they make you believe. I was actually glad my consultant decided on ECS, it was the safest for the Beanies, I would have been home after 4-5 days except for twins weight loss. I actually enjoyed the 2 weeks in hospital, it gave me time to adjust to breastfeeding, changing etc everything to do with being a new mum. It was reassuring to have help and advice on tap and I got the rest to recover properly. Only drawback DP had to go home at 8pm until 10am.


Ellie - by now you should hold your new baby - congratulations!!!!


Enough of me woffling - all the best to everyone -night, night.x


----------



## littleoldlady

Hi everyone, I was 52 about six weeks ago and am wondering if there is anyone as old as me on this board even considering IVF? My DH and I didn't meet and marry until 47 (me) / 49 (him) so it's not a mystery why I didn't get pregnant, though this has not actually been investigated.  We tried one donor IVF cycle with the Sims clinic in Dublin but found the whole experience very stressful and thought it would be better to adopt an existing Ukrainian child than to bring a new half-Ukrainian baby into the world.  Turns out adopting is even more difficult for Irish people our age than fertility treatment is so I contacted the Sims clinic again recently to have another go at donor IVF only to find that they won't treat a woman of my age but may facilitate my treatment in an overseas clinic.  I have now contacted the London Women's Clinic and the Reprofit clinic in Brno, as I understand 52 is their cut-off age, but am concerned that I am only starting down a route which could take years and I could end  up like these old ladies that you read about having babies when they are in their 60s and 70s - does anyone have any views on this?


----------



## Debz1965

Hi Littleolelday

I used Reprofit and would highly reconmend them, but I am younger than you, so not sure what their protocol would be for treatment for ladies 50+
There is a fairly long waiting list though I am afraid, there is a lady on FF her user name is Fola and she lives in Ireland and is 50+ and has twins around the same age as mine. I am sure she would not mind if you sent her a PM and asked some questions, she maybe able to help you more than me regarding what treatment plan to expect?

Good luck

xxx


----------



## Hollysox

Ellie.....hope you and your new wee one are doing well and if you aren't home yet I hope it wont be too long     

Ultra....what a relief for you and your DP hun    I am so pleased to hear the good news    Bet A and P had a fantastic 3rd birthday...they couldn't fail having all those people around them to celebrate...  
Thanks also for your comments re c sections.....I dont think bubs has moved yet cos I still feel him moving around the same place in my tum !  I see the MW this week so once she has had a feel I'll know if he has moved   .....scan at the hospital next week so they may decide what to do then ?  If they decide on an ECS at least I can prepare myself for it...its the not knowing which is making me go    right now !!!

Debs....ah with you now regarding the cc......has it improved any ?  I really hope it has !!!!

littleoldlady.....hi hun.  Not sure what to recommend to be honest....like Bedz I had tx at Reprofit too but there are other clinics in the Czech Republic who I believe have shorter waiting lists...not sure of their cut off age though.  I thought reprofits was 55 but may be wrong and to cut down on the wait time you could try donor embryos instead of using donor eggs and your dh's sperm if that was acceptable to you both ?  I'm sure someone will be able to help though and like Bedz said maybe contact the member she suggested....I hope you get some answers soon anyway and good luck   

Hope everyone is keeping warm in this awful weather   

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Debz1965

HS - I have not started the cc yet, as he is still getting over his cold and is still pretty stuffed up. We were all exhausted after 3 months of this poor sleeping, we have set up a temporary bed in his room and when he starts either dp or I go into his room, give him a cuddle and he sleeps on the matress with one of us and generally sleeps pretty well. We have all been poorly and not recovering as well as we were all so damn tired due to lack of sleep. 
As soon as his cold is completely gone then I will clamp down on him big style, but I cannot do it do him when he cannot breathe properly. I am hoping the end of this week he will be better to start this and with a bit of luck have him sorted out by Xmas as he is sleeping in our bedroom as my mother will be in his room.... last thing I want is him in our bed again!


----------



## Ellie.st

Hello everyone

Just a very very quick post from me to say that we now have a gorgeous little boy (though no name for him yet  ).  Born last Friday and not actually so little - 9lb 12oz   (quite a change from my little 3lb-er first time around!).  We are both fine but had to stay in hospital a bit longer than expected as he was not feeding well and lost too much weight.  However, he seems to be making up for lost time on the feeding front now!  His big sister is completely chuffed with him and we are too  .    

Hollysox - I've now had my second c-section and survived to tell the tale - so if I can do it, you will be fine too if the need arises. PS: One additional tip from this latest experience - take a nightie for the first night as well as PJs for later on.  My hospital supplied a gown (v attractive!) last time around for the 12 hours or so after the op (while the anaesthetic wears off and you are confined to bed) but this time around there wasn't one on offer.

Debz - sorry that your wee boy is poorly.  Hope you get the sleeping sorted out soon.

ULtra - glad you are enjoying life with the twins.

Littleoldlady - don't have any info or advice but want to wish you lots of luck with your tx.  This site is fantastic for gathering information and helping you make decisions.    

Ellie


----------



## Debz1965

Oooooo Ellie fab news, glad he arrived safely and you are home and he is feeding well now, Congratulations. Please let us know what his name is (when you chose one  )

xxxxx


----------



## Hollysox

Ellie many many congratulations on the the arrival hun !!!  What a whopper he was and so glad he is now thriving after a slow start.....I am so pleased for you   

Thanks for another tip for the hospital too.....all info is gratefully appreciated   

My bubs has moved to head down according to the m/w yesterday so maybe I wont need a section afterall...but then she has told me she's expecting him to be over 8lbs so maybe I'll WANT a section afterall      Not that they will give me much choice    

Debz - how is little Connor ?  What a nightmare you are having and I really feel for you hun   .....hope he is feeling a bit better today though ?

Ellie - once again HUGE CONGRATS to you, DH and wee poppet on your new baby boy


----------



## Debz1965

HS - I am a complete woos with pain so I had already asked for an epidural even with a natural birth! lol
Once the epidural was in I fell asleep.... no pain at all  but that is just me!   

8lb wow... still as long as he is healthy is the all important thing 

Don't talk to me about Connor.... we are off the the docs again this arvo as he is still stuffed up now into the 4th week!!! She thinks he needs to be looked again as most colds are gone in 2 wks, tbh I hope they find it's a sinus infection or something so I can get him sleeping again... Isabelle is waking early but again she is stuffed up (not had her cold as long as Connor though) but this morning at 5am when she woke up she did go back to sleep until 6.40, sadly I did not!
I had about 4.5hrs sleep in total last night with C, crikey I had more sleep when he was newborn to what I am getting now!!!

xx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi everyone   

Ellie - a huge congratulations on the arrival of your little boy. So glad all went well. What a wonderful Christmas present for you all   

Debs - sorry to hear Connor hasn't been well. So many bugs and things about at the moment. 

Hollysox - you must be getting a wee bit excited now    I hope all continues to go well with the pregnancy and birth.     


All ok with me. I started work again in mid Oct (part-time for now). Tried to convince DH that I should be a kept woman as I'd started to enjoy my last 2 or 3 weeks off before returning to work! He said I'd miss work!! Not sure about that myself   

I've now had 5 doses of herceptin - need to carry on with it every 3 weeks til next Sept. Keeping my fingers crossed that all the treatment I've had will keep the nasty C at bay!    

Take care everyone,

CG xx


----------



## Hollysox

Oh Debz....     What happened at the docs today then ?  Is it a sinus infection ?  Sounds very likely to me....I know what you'll be asking Santa for - a good nights sleep    Really REALLY hope he feels better soon and you get a break !!!!

CG.....Hi hun    Great to hear you are doing so well but sorry you have not been able to be a 'kept woman' !!!    How often do you have the herceptin drug ?  Yes I will also keep everything crossed it keeps the nasty c at bay hun !  That is the drug my friend had and it is years since she got the all clear now.          for you too   

AFM...trip to the hospital on Wed for a 36 week scan so I'll see which way he has decided to lie that day    Hopefully in the right position !!  No sleep for me last night cos I kept getting pains in my tum    Maybe braxton hicks   ....eeek

Take care everyone xxx


----------



## Debz1965

CG - Lovely to hear from you and glad everything is going OK... my friend also had Hercepton for a while and she has now been 5yrs clear   
Shame about not being a kept woman though! 

HS - He has a wheeze on his chest and his tonsils are inflamed but it's all viral so nothing a doc can do, oddly enough I only had to get up to him twice last night and he went straight back to sleep... so hopefully the cold is now going!!
Iz who was waking at 5am all last week slept until 7.15am today, so obviously it took it's toll on her waking 2 hrs early everyday!!

Lets hope normal sleeping is resumed totally soon! 

Oooooooo I had loads of sleepless nights with my 2 from very early on with chronic heartburn, in the end I tried to sleep upright with a v pillow in my back... helped a little.... not ideal or very comfy though!
I Hope tonight is more comfy for you

xxx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi everyone.....hope you are all keeping warm in this cold weather !!!  More snow arrived for us last night so at the moment there is about 3 inches of the white stuff out there !!    Getting sick of it now though   

Debz, hoping Connor is feeling much better now and praying he hasn't passed it onto Iz   .....are they getting excited for Father Christmas to come yet ? 

I found out at my scan last week that bubs is now head down and weighed 6lb 2oz at the time !  I have a docs apointment this Thursday so will see what they have to say then...Not sure why they split my appointments cos usually I get the scan done first then see they doc straight after   ....The sonographer on Thursday sent me round to the maternity unit with the details of the scan ' Just incase anything happened between appointments' !!!!  So far nothing has but my friend works with someone who is a bit psychic and they dreamt I'd have bubs on Xmas Eve !!!  Best take my bags to the hospital on Thursday then   

If I dont get the chance to come on here before the 25th can I wish you all a lovely Christmas and hope Father Christmas is good to you


----------



## Debz1965

HS- they are a bit too young to know what is going on, but next year they should have a bit more idea... all they are doing is ransacking the xmas tree! All shatter proof stuff on this year, not one glass bauble, they stayed in the loft!   

Oooooooo Xmas Eve baby??!! Well you never know! 

Have a lovely christmas and new year, next year will be very different for you and they will just get more exciting as the years go on 

xxx


----------



## mimi41

Just wanted to pop on and wish Hollysox loads of luck

Also hope everyone else is well

Merry chrimbo to everyone, i hope 2011 brings everyone their dreams xxxxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hello everyone

Sorry I've not been on for a while but life has been hectic.  Baby is feeding much better now and has a name as of today - David (not that inspired but it means "beloved", which he is, and it was about the only name which DH and I could both tolerate).  He is such a little pet and I still can't believe that I can love him so much in addition to already loving our wee girl so much.  We are so lucky.  I've been through the mill a bit over the last week with various minor ailments and chronic sleep deprivation - am rattling with painkillers and antibiotics -  but feeling better now so onwards and upwards.

Hollysox - hope your appointment went well today.  Great news that bubs is head down now.  Sending you lots of      whether he decides to put in an appearance on Christmas Eve or to hang on for a bit longer.  Hope that you are managing to get a bit of sleep.  I found having lots of pillows propping me up at the back, plus a pillow under my feet/between my knees and one in the small of my back all helped with my mega bump.

Debz - hope Connor is feeling better now, and that you all enjoy Christmas.

Mimi - hope you enjoy a lovely first Christmas with Stefan.

CG - good to hear from you.  Fingers crossed that the herceptin will do its job, and that 2011 will be a year of lots of good things for you.


Wishing everyone a very happy Christmas.


Ellie


----------



## Hollysox

Well it's Christmas Eve and no sign of bubs yet....I know there are still a few hours to go yet though    !!!  However I was awake most of the night with cramping pains    Due probably to the info I was given at the hospital appointment yesterday !!  I have to go back on the 6th Jan if bubs has made no appearance by then and they will give me a membrane sweep.....   Anyone had one of these ?  Also that same day they will give the date for being induced just incase the sweep doesn't work....I have spent so many months trying to keep this baby inside it is only just dawning on me he has to come out at some point   

Ellie...hope you are feeling a lot better hun after taking all your meds ?  That is great David is feeding so well too...   It is a nice traditional name and as you say, the meaning speaks volumes.  I hope you all have a wonderful Christmas together as a family of 4 now !!!  

Mimi...thanks for the good wishes hun   I hope you all have a lovely special Christmas together too     

Debz...are the twins still attacking the xmas tree    I will have to be careful which decorations I put on my tree next year wont I ?!  It's amazing what a difference a year makes though...last xmas I was in the depths of despair after losing another much wanted baby...but here I am waiting for the arrival of THIS much wanted baby.....   I just pray he is ok cos he seems to have gone a bit quieter these past coupld of days...he's still moving but not as much.  Hopefully he is just conserving energy for his big day     

Have a wonderful time everyone and I pray in 2011  all your dreams come true     

Lots of love to you all
xxxx


----------



## ULTRA

Happy Christmas to everyone, hope you had peaceful holiday with your loved ones.
We are enjoying a family holiday with my family in Germany. We had a white white Christmas with new snow everyday, the twins had lots of fun sledging and walking through fairytale woods with snow on every branch and tiny twig. 
Philipp was given a Scalectric racing track and Amy a wonderful pink wooden rocking cradle with a pink ruffled canape as main presents. They were at awe when they saw the tree for the 1st time (the Christchild only puts it up on Christmas Eve when it also brings the presents). It was such a delight to look in shiny children's eyes and when I asked them at the end of the day what was the best part they both said the "Theater in church" where we saw the children perform a very sophisticated nativity play with songs and all text learned by heart with crying baby Jesus (3 months old baby of a church youth worker), brought tears to my eyes....

Hollysox - how are you feeling? Not long now, you are in my prayers

Ellie - congratulations on your new baby boy David!

Best wishes to CW and everyone else  -ULTRA- xx


----------



## Hollysox

Just wanted to pop by and wish everyone a happy healthy 2011   

Hope everyone is doing ok and had a good Christmas and New Years Eve ?  

I'm off to have my 'sweep' in 2 days time   ..just hope it goes ok    I could be a Mummy this time next week     

Take care xxxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hi Hollysox  - just a very quick message to wish you all the best - can't wait to hear about your new arrival!

And...  Happy New Year to everyone!

Ellie


----------



## Kuki2010

Hollysox,
Cann't wait either.. Good luck with the birth.. Hope it will be an easy one.
Kukixx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi everyone and thanks Ellie and Kuki for your good wishes (and Ultra via a pm !!)  The sweep was not pleasant but I survived....the doc said he could easily have broken my waters if he'd wanted to   ...basically if this tx doesn't work I have to go in on Tuesday to be induced Eeeeeeeeeeek...I am getting scared now but excited at the same time.  Bubs is getting restless now and wants to be out I'm sure..there isn't much room left in there now   

I hope you are all keeping well though and I will let you know how things go......        
XXX


----------



## Kuki2010

Hollysox,
Oh I can imagine.. But relax.. It will be all okay.. Yes please let us know how you doing..
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Hollysox

HI ladies just a quickie to say no signs of bubs yet so unless he decides to try later today then I am off to be induced tomorrow      !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Wish me luck


----------



## Kuki2010

Hollysox, good luck!!!!! Will be thinking of you!!! Kukixx


----------



## hopehopehope

hollysox - wishing you the best of luck - what an amazing day you're going to have, the start of the rest of your life


----------



## Ellie.st

Hi Hollysox

That little bubs is obviously far too cosy in there (maybe he has been listening to the weather forecasts!).  Sending you lots and lots of      and hoping that everything is going well.  It will all be worth it. 

Ellie
xxx


----------



## ULTRA

Hollysox - sending you and your hearty beanie   a big welcome to the world message!

Enjoy the best day of your life - despite the pain I'll guaranty!

-ULTRA


----------



## Hollysox

I'm back







(well, I'm sitting on the bed feeding the little one so this service is being provided by my social secretary Jennyfreckles who has been keeping me company over the last few days!)

The news you've all been waiting to hear first























*Obviously a BOY - born 12.01.11 at 22:48 8lb 7oz*

I was taken in on Tuesday 11th to be induced but it didn't go to plan... I didn't feel good from the start once they began it all and I kept being sick. When it came to being in the delivery room Bubs and me didn't like like the IV, and the trace was all over the place. Managed to dilate to 5cm then it all went a bit heywire. The edited version is that it all ended up with an emergency section (so it was a blessing I'd been coaxed into having an epidural by one of the midwives as it made it much quicker to sort.) It's all a bit of a blur after that but suffice to say I was in recovery for fifteen hours as I was really poorly. The staff in the delivery suite were amazing, Jennyfreckles counted that I had 5 midwives, 4 doctors, 2 senior registrars and my original consultant (from my first attempt in 2002) on his phone from home!! Once I did get onto the wards - five minutes before visiting on Thursday (!) I started planning my escape so only had to stay in overnight (can you tell I didn't like the staff in there lol).









We're home now...and getting to know each other. After all these years I really really thought that I'd never see this day! I am one happy mummy.

Love to all,
Hollysox

ps surprise of the hospial stay was a visit from my old consultant when I arrived in the delivery suite - just to say hello. Thought that was lovely...


----------



## Debz1965

Hollysox - I have not been on since before  xmas due to illness, hopsital admission blah blah.....so I have only just read your wonderful news - HUGE CONGRATULATIONS! and fab weight, looking forward to hearing a name for him 
Well done you and enjoy mummyhood xxxx

Ellie - Lovely name, well done on your safe arrival... I am very behind with FF   

We had a nice Christmas even though I was poorly, on New Years Day Connor ate a lightbulb of the Christmas tree and had to go to A&E    then the next day he started to get congunctivitus and that followed by the flu 2 days later with a very bad ear infection, of course Iz went down with the flu and got admitted to hospital as she was completely lifeless on Monday of this week and was only awake for 3 hrs in total on the Monday, all home now and on the mend... my hungry boy is eating for England now after 10 days of hardly no food!!! It's lovely to see them back to being cheeky and eating again!
They still have snotty noses and a bad cough but getting better, after them having the flu I am going to phone the GP tomorrow to see about the flu jab, never again would I want them to have this again....I have never seen my kids so poorly.

Still getting woken in the night by Iz coughing and crying so I am off for ANOTHER early night!

Catch up soon everyone xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ULTRA

HOLLYSOX - Congratulations on you little Big Man, 10 fingers and 10 toes, you finally achieved your goal and no one deserves it more than you!
I am still amazed that you were not given the option of an ECS, in my hospital women over 43 and especially with IVF history are routinely offered an ECS.

DEBZ - so sorry to hear about your illness/accident filled Christmas, fancy the little man eating a bulb. Philipp decided to swallow a coin 3 days ago  , but fortunately it was only a 1 cent piece (slightly bigger than a 5p coin) and I  it would come out at the other end, which it did today.

-ULTRA x


----------



## Debz1965

Ultra - Ooops naughty Philipp but I do know that they cannot do anything for often swallowed items and it has to pass out the other end!
The glass bulb was so small the doc said they would not be able to see it on an x-ray anyway and the symptoms to look out for if he took a downturn in 24hrs.
I was more concerned about cuts in his mouth as I know he crunched it up before swallowing it!

Hollysox - You have all this to come!


----------



## hopehopehope

hollysox - fantastic news, so glad you are safe and well and such a happy mummy xoxo


----------



## Kuki2010

Hollysox,
What a wonderful news! Just enjoy your little darling.. It goes so ever quick.. Make the most of those preciuos early days..
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hollysox - many, many congratulations.            I am so, so pleased that you finally have your little boy in your arms.  Your determination for so long has paid off. I wish you both lots and lots of happy times together.  Well done for escaping home so soon too!

Debz - your little ones have certainly been putting you through the mill!  Hope things are easier now.

Hello to everyone else too.  Must dash now - should be somewhere else!

Ellie
xxx


----------



## yonny

HOLLYSOX!!!!!!!! Absolutely over the moon for you my lovely!!       

remember we cycled together? I always felt so guilty that it had worked for me that time and not for you - I am over the moon that you finally have your little man in your arms!!!   

Take care honey

Love Yonny xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi everyone and thank you all for the lovely congrats messages    Bubs is such a good baby and I feel so blessed to finally have him with me...as you all know it has been an very long road for me but I got there in the end   

He is thriving and I will be interested to see what he weighs tomorrow when the health visitor calls.....he was 8lb 9oz 

I'll pop on again asap with a proper update....hope everyone out there is doing ok ?

Take care love hollysox xxx


----------



## ULTRA

Hi - where is everybody? Has the thread moved?

Hollysox : Thanks for PM, how is little Matthew doing, what is his weight now? Do you bf or formula?Has it sunk in yet YOU ARE FINALLY A MUMMY!

Philipp and Amy are settling in fine to their 5 sessions at pre-school. At first I enjoyed the silence and peace - finally I can go to the loo unaccompanied again - but now I really miss them, especially on a Monday when they are gone from 8:45 to 15:00.

-ULTRA-


----------



## Hollysox

Hi Ultra....I had been thinking the same thing !  Not sure where everyone else is but hope you are all ok ?

I finally managed to get a picture of bubs on site !!!  He now weighs a whopping 11lb 7oz.....I couldn't bf so he is on formula hun...he is thriving on it though as you can see !!!  He gets Christened this coming sunday so I hope all goes well for his special day   

I bet you feel lost at times without you little ones ?  It will be fun for them to be in pre school though !  I am thinking of taking my bubs to baby massage..anyone else taken theirs and if so is it good ?

I'm just wondering Ultra if we should move to the other thread anyway cos this is supposed to be for ttc    Maybe we should try it over there instead as hardly anyone is on here anymore   

If anyone else is reading this I hope you are all ok ?  CG think of you often and hope everything is going well for you now hun     

Take care then xxxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hello everyone

Hollysox - your wee boy is beautiful.  Glad to hear he is doing so well.  I did baby massage with wee poppet#1 and it was good, although I haven't got around to doing it yet with wee bloke.  One thing I would recommend highly once he is a bit older is a baby signing class - great fun to do with a wee one and DD really did start signing well before she started speaking.  Hope the christening is a lovely day for you all.

Ultra - how are your two getting on at pre-school?

Haven't been online much as life has been quite eventful recently.  My dad died unexpectedly and I am missing him terribly.  We are also due to move house next week due to DH's new job, and DH has been working away from home for the past while so I have been looking after my two alone most of the time. However, wee bloke is a darling and seems to be doing well, and I am still smitten with DD, even if she can be a little rascal sometimes.   

I think you are probably right Hollysox about moving to a new thread - do you want to do the honours?  

Hope everyone else is OK.  CG - how are you doing: hope everything is going well for you.

Ellie


----------



## Hollysox

HI everyone it has taken me a while to find our page cos we'd slipped to page number 3 !!!  Hoping this will bump us up again   

To those mums out there Happy Mothers Day to you all....M bought me a lovely card and box of chocs...what a clever boy he is   ...he is now weighing 14 and a half pounds !  But that was 2 weeks ago so will be more now of course !  He is into 3-6 month clothes now and even some of those are too small...but it depends on the manufacturer really...

I hope you are all doing ok out there though and hopefully will pop by and say hello....  

Take care xxx


----------



## Debz1965

Hi Everyone

CG - Thinking about you and hope everything is OK...

Ellie - I am so sorry to hear about your father, it's devastating to lose a parent.. I lost my dad in 2004 and I still miss him terribly... I hope time helps the grief for you.

Hollysox - sounds like your little chap is coming on nicely, how is motherhood treating you?

for some odd reason I never got notification anyone had posted... odd.....

Anyway Hello to everyone and I hope you are all OK

My 2 monsters are nearly 2 yrs old (where did that go!) and coming on nicely, despite illnesses since Oct, the worst illness being the full blown flu in Jan which landed Isabelle in hospital..... now they have viral tonsilitus AGAIN!

I thought spring was meant to be the end of illnesses! Grrrrrrrrrr.................. 

Anyway best get whilst they are napping, before lunch proceedings begin!! 

xxxx


----------



## Hollysox

Ellie I am so sorry to hear about your father passing away recently    I should have read through the messages properly before posting last time so I apologise hun....I hope you are ok at this sad time....Also I hope the house move went well and that your DH is enjoying his new job ?  So much to cope with all in a very short space of time for you though....sending you hugs xxx

Debs Hi hun....I cant bleieve your 2 are almost 2 years old !!!  Where has the time gone ?!  Whats the plans for their big day then ?  Good luck in whatever you have lined up anyway     

Ultra hope you and A and P are doing well ?  And DP of course   

M has begun to teethe I think cos he keeps rubbing his lower gums    Bless him...he now weighs 15lb 1oz and has outgrown so many of his clothes already !!!  I have just got him a couple of outfits from Next - they are so cute and will be lovely for when the weather gets warmer !!  

CG - I am thinking of you also and hope everything is going ok ?  Any news on the adoption front hun      

Well he is bored of Mr Blooms Nursery now so I better go and take him out for some fresh air !!

Take care everyone xxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hello everyone

Hollysox - thanks, it has been a really hard time but am feeling a bit more normal now and we are settling into our new home too.  (We are abroad now so it is even more of an upheaval!) DD and DS are doing fine.  DS is a wee darling - lots of smiles and gurgling now - and he's up there with your wee fellow on the weight front - 15.5lbs two weeks ago.  (Quite a change size-wise from my petite little DD - he's almost half her current weight already). What with this and the real nappies we use, he's already wearing some 6-9months clothes   - however,as you say, it's nice to be able to have an excuse to get cute new outfits.  PS: Mr Bloom's Nursery is a hit in our house too.  Your wee fellow looks such a wee darling in his pic.

Debs - thanks for your message too.  You're right - it has been devastating - more than I would ever have believed.  I do hope the second birthday celebrations go well.  It must surely be time for your two to be rid of their 'lergies soon - hopefully they are getting all their illnesses in quickly so that their immune systems can fight bugs off better in the future and mummy can get some sleep.   

CG - how are you?  Hope everything is going OK.

Greetings to all other goldies reading this too.

Ellie


----------



## Debz1965

Ellie - "Where did you move to hun? Sounds like your LO is coming on nicely 
All these illnesses they must have immune systems like an Ox soon surely!!!!?

Hollysox - Nothing major planned for their birthday. Their Grandma who retired to Turkey is flying in next week to spend their birthday and my mum is coming up to stay as well.... so I think this is the last year we can get away without doing a party.... we are going out for a pub lunch and then off to a petting place in the afternoon, weather permitting of course!! The children love eating out, so it should be a nice treat for them.
When I ask them what they want for their birthday the response is 'presents, cake, balloons' at least they know huh!  hehehe...

Ohh since my last post the tonsilitus went and now they have a mild version of the flu, Isabelle has a chest infection now and neither have eaten hardly anything since Saturday... but Connor did eat his fish & chips today, so hoping he has turned a corner and his appetite will continue to increase... just need Isabelle to start eating again now and stop wanting milk for her meal... I guess her throat is sore so eating is difficult, she only managed half her toast, 2 spoonfuls of cereal and a couple of chips today... she keeps asking for milk in a bottle bless her, or in her language "mulk, bottle" 

Hello to everyone else 

xxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hello everyone

This thread has been deserted for ages but just in case any Goldies drop in over the Festive Season, here are my very best wishes to you all for a Merry Christmas and health and happiness in 2012.   

Ellie


----------



## ULTRA

Hello Ellie, nice to hear from you! How are your 2 miracles?Bet they can't sleep tonight. We are in Germany with my parents and sister. Amy and Philipp enjoyed Christmas Eve very much (it's the main day in Germany). We went to church and saw the elaborate nativity play with 40+ children and all had to know their lines by heart. Then while we away the Christkind was their and brought the presents. A wanted an  shop and my parents dug out the lovely oldfashioned shop my sister and I had 45 yars ago. It was in good nick and with an updated digital scanner and cash register it was their highlight (we only ever had it out at Christmas then it was stored away for next year). P wanted a skateboard but I thought he is a bit young at 4 so he got a fireengine with remote control, turntable ladder with5 functions and a working water hose (we have not told him it can really squert water, we'll wait til summer). So we had two happy Beanies, not too many squabbles and a peaceful evening.My dad got the schnaps bottle out and got DP and Sis's fiance pretty tipsy so I'm on the early shift (A & P will be up at 7 even though they got to bed at 10 instead of 7).

Have a great Christmas everyone and keep this thread alive with an update of your tx and/or life after tx.

-ULTRA-


----------



## Hollysox

Hi everyone...apologies for the late Christmas wishes but I got here in the end !  I hope you all had a fantastic time and for those with little ones I hope the day was magical !  It was M's first Christmas of course so he didn't really understand all the gifts etc but he loves the lights and his new toys....I was more emotional than I thought I would be and nearly burst into tears when I saw his little face on opening his rocking horse !!!  I truely hope you all had a lovely day and may I wish you all a fantastic 2012 too....

The time leading upto Christmas was exciting too as my friend just gave birth to her little girl (1st attempt at IVF ) I was with her when she was born and she is such a little sweety...I'm off to see her again tomorrow !  Oh my little man has just woken and wants his tea so I better make a move.

I hope we can keep this thread going cos it is nice to pop on and see how you are all doing..wouldn't it be great if one day we could all meet up ?  Just a thought   

Lots of love to you all, Hollysox and baby M ( I must update his picture !!!!!)


----------

